# العقيدة المسيحية (ملف متكامل )   asmicheal



## asmicheal (19 فبراير 2010)

​

*العقيدة المسيحية (ملف متكامل )   asmicheal​*​

ملف كامل     

من قرائاتى على النت 


عن 
العقيدة المسيحية 

متجدد لو حبيتم تتابعوا 

:download:

مصادر العقيدة المسيحية 


* لينك مباشر  *


:download:




* ماهى مصادر العقيدة المسيحية للكنائس الرسولية القديمة ؟ *
*يمكن تقسيم كنائس اليوم إلى قسمين رئيسيين من ناحية التأثير الحضارى والفكرى علي هذه الكنائس بغض النظر عن الإختلافات العقائدية بينهما وهما .. الكنائس القديمة التى منها الكنيسة القبطية بالعقيدة المسيحية الضاربة فى القدم - وكنائس حديثة أثرت عليها التيارات الفكرية الحديثة فأبعدت بعض الكنائس عن الخط الفكرى القديم *
*والتقسيم السابق تقسيم متدرج حيث أن الكنيسة القبطية أغلق عليها الباب فى داخل مصر أربعة عشر قرناً أى منذ الإنقسام الخلقيدونى وسقوط مصر تحت إحتلال حوافر خيول العرب المسلمين فلم تمزج معتقداتها بأى أفكار واردة عليها من خارج جدران كنيستها *
*والكنيسة القبطية تلتصق بما تسلمته من الآباء .. وما تسلمته من الآباء هو ما نسميه مصادر العقيدة المسيحية وهما مصدرين رئيسيين هما : *


*أ - الكتاب المقدس , وتفسيرات الآباء الأولين *


*ب - التقليد الرسولى ( الذى يعتبر على نفس مستوى سلطة الكتاب المقدس كمصدر غنى وثرى للأعلانات الإلهية الممتد من كنيسة الرسل فى سفر الأعمال حتى يومنا هذا ) *


----------



## asmicheal (19 فبراير 2010)

*رد: العقيدة المسيحية (ملف متكامل )*


*أولاً :  قانون الكتاب المقدس* 

وهو الكتب الموحى بها من الرب الإله والتى هى مصدراً أساسياً للعقيدة المسيحية وهى التى بين أيدي المسيحيين فى العالم كله وتضمن عهدين هما : " العهد القديم - العهد الجديد " هاذين العهدين وما يحتويهما من الكتب السمائية يسميان الكتاب المقدس . 

1 - العهد الجديد : ولم يحدث أى خلاف فى محتويات الكتاب المقدس بعهدية فى عائلة الكنائس الشرقية الأرثوذكسية إلا أن الكنيسة الغربية أدرجت بعض التحفظات على رسالة بولس إلى العبرانيين هذه التحفظات ليست على محتوياتها أو قدسيتها ولكن على نسبه الرسالة إلى العبرانيين إلى بولس الرسول (1) - ولكن هذه الإعتراضات تلاشت بمجرد مقارنة اسلوبها مع أسلوب بقية رسائل بولس الموجودة فى العهد الجديد  

2 - العهد القديم : العهد القديم هو الكتب الموحى بها التى بين أيدينا بالأضافة  إلى كتب أخرى تسمى الكتب القانونية الثانية أو الكتب الواجب قراءتها anagignoskomena 
هذه الكتب تسميها الكنيسة البروتستانية الأبوكريفا أو الأسفار المحذوفة ولا تعترف بصحتها ومما يذكر أن الكنيسة البروتستانتينية من الكنائس الحديثة 
أى أن : " أسفار العهد القديم تنقسم إلى قسمين رئيسين بالنسبة إلى جمعهما : 
القسم الأول  : يسمى بالكتب القانونية الأولى .. وقد جمعها عزرا الكاهن , وكانت هذه المجموعة الأولى تنقسم إلى ثلاثة أقسام هى : " التوراة - الكتب النبوية - الكتب التاريخية " 
والقسم الثانى : يسمى الكتب القانونية الثانية . لم يذكر عزرا الكاهن ولا نحميا المجموعة الثانية أو الكتب القانونية الثانية ضمن المجموعة الأولى , والسبب فى ذلك أن هذه الكتب لم تظهر إلا بعد موت عزرا الكاهن الذى جمع المجموعة الأولى , وبما أن هذه الكتب جمعت بعد عزرا , فالكنيسة المسيحية قبل أنفصالها إلى كنائس منفصلة ومستقلة قد أعتبرتها كتباً قانونية ثانية , وكانت تعتبر قانونية فى الكنيسة المسيحية فى كل العصور (2) " 



الترجمة السبعينية : ومن أهم الترجمات القديمة هى الترجمة السبعينية للعهد القديم وقد تمت فى عصرالبطالمة بترجمة العهد القديم إلى اللغة اليونانية ولأهمية هذا الكتاب وضع البطالمة 70 يهودياً مترجما يعرفون اللغتين فى أماكن منفصلة ليترجموا العهد القديم حتى يضمنوا وصوله إليهم بالمضمون الأصلى لهم , ومن البراهين والأدلة الدامغة على وحدة العهدين وأن المسيحية هى كمال اليهودية ما أقتبسه العهد الجديد من العهد القديم فوجد بعد الدراسة أن هذه الإقتباسات تجاوزت 250 أقتباساً , 


 من الترجمة السبعينية فقط : 300 إقتباس وهذه الأقتباسات تظهر بشكل واضح فى كتابات القديسين مرقس ولوقا وبطرس ويوحنا ويعقوب والرسالة إلى العبرانيين  


من الكتب / الأسفار القانونية الثانية : نجد أن هناك أقتبسات كثيرة منها فى كتاباتهم آباء الكنيسة الأولين وفى الأنجيل ذاته .


----------



## asmicheal (19 فبراير 2010)

*رد: العقيدة المسيحية (ملف متكامل )*

لماذا رفض لوثر مؤسس المذهب البروتستانتى ومن بعده أخوتنا البروتستانت الكتب / الأسفار القانونية الثانية ؟ (3) 
1 - عدم وجودها فى التوراة العبرانية , وقد كتبت باللغة اليونانية التى لم تعرف عند اليهود إلا بعد أنتهاء الوحى وختام العهد القديم بزمان طويل , وقد أجمع رأى اليهود بوجه العموم على أن ملاخى هو آخر أنبياء العهد القديم ولم يدع أحد منهم البته بأسفار كتبت بعده أنها قانونية , ويوجد أدلة راهنة على أن هذه الأسفار كتبت زماناً طويلاً بعد عزرا وملاخى , وربما كتب البعض منها بعد أبتداء التاريخ المسيحى . 
2 - أن اليهود لم يقبلوا هذه الكتب كقانونية مع الأسفار المقدسة أصلاً , ويوسيفوس المؤرخ الشهير الذى عاش فى عصر الرسل يقول ليس عندنا كتباً غير محصاة تضاد بعضها بعضاً بل أثنان وعشرون كتاباً فقط , فالأمر واضح أن يوسيفوس يشير بهذا الكلام إلى وجود كتب الأبوكريفيا ويخرجها من أن تكون قانونية . 
3 - ـأن المسيح ورسله لم يقتبسوا منها شيئاً البتة . 
4 - يوجد فى هذه الأسفار دلائل بينه تبرهن أنه لم يكتبها إناس ملهمون من الرب الإله لأن الكتب التى تتضمن أكاذيب وهى مشحونة بقصص شخيفة ومضحكة أو تضاد تعاليم كتاب الرب الصريحة التى توافق بعضها بعضاً فى كل كتاب لا يمكن أن تكون قانونية من الرب , قابل مثلاً بين طوبيا 5: 6, 7 , 16 , 18 , 19 وبين طوبيا 12 : 15 . 
أن فضلاً من هذه الكتب هو سفر يشوع بن سيراخ الذى يمكن أن يستفاد من قرائته كيفية تفسير اليهود لشريعتهم , وكذلك سفر المكابيين الأول الذى يتضمن تاريخ نجاة اليهود من أستعبادهم لملوك سوريا قبل المسيح بنحو جيلين , وهو يحتوى أيضاً على نماذج كثيرة فى أمر الشجاعة بالإيمان ويسوغ أن يقرأ برغبة كسائر كتب التاريخ الصحيحة ولكن ليس كأنه كتاب مكتوب بالوحى . 
5 - أن هذه الكتب كانت مرفوضة من الكنائس المسيحية الأولى ومن أفضل آباء الكنيسة الآتى ذكرهم : 
يوستينوس الشهيد - ميليتو ( من أقدم أساقفة ساردس ) - أوريجانوس - أثناسيوس - أغريغوريوس النزينزى - كيرلس الأورشليمى - يوحنا ذهبى الفم - إيروينيموس . 
لماذا أعتبرت الكنيسة الأورثوذكسية ( وكذلك الكاثوليكية ) أن هذه الأسفار من الكتب القانونية ؟ 
1 - قرار مجمع إيبو أو هيبو  Hippo الذى أنعقد فى سنة 393 م الذى أقر بقانونيتها وأعتبارها ضمن الأسفار الأخرى - وكان القديس أوغسطينوس حاضراً فى هذا المجمع - كما قرر مجمع آخر قانونيتها وهو المجمع الذى أنعقد فى قرطاجنة سنة 397 م 
2 - كتب آباء الجيل الثانى والثالث مثل أكليمنضس الأسكندرى وأريجتنوس وديوناسيوس الأسكندرى وكبريانوس كتباً وأقتبسوا من ألاسفار القانونية الثانية - ثم تلاهم آباء الجيل الرابع فكتبوا كتب بها بعض أيات الأسفار القانونية الثانية ومنهم باسيليوس وأغريغوريوس النزنيزى وقد أستشهدوا فى مؤلفاتهم بآيات من الكتب القانونية الأولى والقانونية الثانية مما يعتبر دليلاً على أنهم كانوا يعتبرونها مرجعاً معتمداً يستندون إليه فى إثبات وتأكيد وجهة نظرهم فى كتاباتهم . 
وإذا كان الأنبا أثناسيوس الرسولى قد ذكر فى خطابه أن عدد الأسفار هو 22 سفراً كعدد الحروف الهجائية العبرية إلا أنه أوضح أيضاً أن هذه الكتب (يقصد الأسفار القانونية) مفيدة للتعليم الموعوظين , كما أستشهد أيضاً فى كتاباته بآيات منها 
3 - عندما حدثت مناقشة عن قانونية هذه الكتب فى القرون الأولى للمسيحية قرروا بإجماع الآراء أنه بالنسبة لفائدتها يجب أن تقرأ فى الخدمات الكنسية وسميت anagignoskomena أى الكتب الواجب قراءتها أو الكتب القانونية الثانية , وأستمرت الكنائس المختلفة بالعمل بقانونية هذه الكتب حتى نهاية العصور الوسطى وبداية عصر النهضة أو ما يسمى بعصر الأصلاح فى أوربا . 
4 - سجلت هذه الكتب فى النسخة السبعينية وهى أقدم نسخة مترجمه كاملة , كما أن هذه الأسفار القانونية الثانية مكتوبة فى المخطوطات القبطية وباللهجات المختلفة والتى تعتبر أقدم نسخة مترجمه بعد النسخة السبعينية ولو أنه لم يعثر إلا على فقرات منها نشرها العلماء الأجانب . 
5 - الكنائس التقليدية القديمة مثل : الكنيسة المصرية - الكنيسة البيزنطية - الكنيسة الرومانية - وبقية الكنائس .. قبلت هذه الكتب وأقرت بقانونيتها فى : 
الكنيسة الكاثوليكية : مجمع ترنت Trent الذى أقر قانونية هذه الكتب وقد أعلن هذا المجمع : { أن كل من لا يقبل الكتب المشار إليها ولا يعترف بقانونيتها إذ أنها تقرأ فى الكنيسة الكاثوليكية وموجودة فى نسخة الفولجاتا " Volgata " فليكن محروماً } وأصبحت هذه الكتب فى عصر الإصلاح جزء من الإيمان الكاثوليكى . 
الكنيسة اليونانية : تعتقد الكنيسة اليونانية بقانونيتها فقد حدث أن الكنيسة البروتستاتينية خاطبت الكنيسة اليونانية بشأن قانونية هذه السفار .. فعقد البطريرك دوسيثاوس بطريرك أورشليم مجمعاً سنة 1672 م ومن ضمن قرارات هذا المجمع قرار نصة : أننا نعد هذه الأسفار قانونية ونعتقد أنها هى الكتاب المقدس , لأننا تسلمناها من الكنيسة المقدسة منذ القديم . 
الكنيسة القبطية الأورثوذكسية : وردت هذه الكتب ضمن الكتب القانونية فى قوانين الرسل وأثبتها الشيخ الصفى بن العسال فى كتابه " مجموع القوانين " - الباب الثانى . 
الكنيسة الأنطاكية : تمسكت بوجهة نظر الكنيسة الأولى وتقر بقانونية هذه الأسفار


----------



## asmicheal (19 فبراير 2010)

*رد: العقيدة المسيحية (ملف متكامل )*

*======================* 
*المـــــراجع *
*(1) علم اللاهوت العقيدى -2- مصادر العقيدة  - د/ موريس تاوضروس الأستاذ بالكلية الإكليريكية إصدار بطريركية الأقباط الأرثوذكس -1983 م *
*(2) راجع المقدمة التى كتبها د/ مراد كامل , والأستاذ يسى عبد المسيح عن " الأسفار التى حذفها البروتستانت " - فى طبعة مدارس الأحد المرقسية بالأسكندرية - برمهات 1671 ش *
*(3) راجع كتاب - مرشد الطالبين إلى الكتاب المقدس الثمين - بيروت 1869 ص 370 - 375 *
*(4) راجع المقدمة التى كتبها د/ مراد كامل , والأستاذ يسى عبد المسيح عن " الأسفار التى حذفها البروتستانت " - فى طبعة مدارس الأحد المرقسية بالأسكندرية - برمهات 1671 ش .. - وراجع أيضا علم اللاهوت للأيغومانس ميخائيل مينا - المجلد الأول - مكتبة المحبة 1948 - ص 60 - 66 *


----------



## asmicheal (19 فبراير 2010)

*رد: العقيدة المسيحية (ملف متكامل )*

للموضوع بقية تابعوا 

لو 

حبيتم 

:download:​


----------



## asmicheal (19 فبراير 2010)

*رد: العقيدة المسيحية (ملف متكامل )*

الانبا رؤفائيل 


ما هي العقيدة؟​​العقيدة هي ما نؤمن به، أو هي "ما انعقدت عليه الحياة".. لأن ما نؤمن به لا بد أن يؤثر على حياتنا وسلوكنا وتعاملاتنا، ثم على مستقبلنا الأبدي.​

والعقائد المسيحية العظمى هي:

v الإيمان بوجود الله.
v الإيمان بالثالوث القدوس.
v الإيمان بألوهية السيد المسيح.
v الإيمان بالتجسد الإلهي.
v الإيمان بالفداء بدم المسيح على الصليب.
v الإيمان بقيامة السيد المسيح من الموت، ثم قيامتنا نحن معه في المجيء الثاني.
v الإيمان بالأسرار الكنسية السبعة – بكل تفاصيلها.
v الإيمان بشركة القديسين والملائكة وشفاعتهم عنَّا في السموات.
v الإيمان بأن العذراء مريم هي والدة الإله وأنها دائمة البتولية.

​


----------



## asmicheal (19 فبراير 2010)

*رد: العقيدة المسيحية (ملف متكامل )*




ثانيًا: أهمية تدريس العقيدة:

(1) أن السيد المسيح هو واضعها، فلا بد من أن نعرف فكره ومطاليبه لنا.
(2) أن الآباء الرسل تعبوا وكرزوا بهذه العقائد في العالم كله، ونالوا أكاليل الجهاد والشهادة، من أجل نشر هذه التعاليم المقدسة.
(3) أن آباء البيعة المقدسة تعبوا في حفظها وشرحها والمحافظة عليها، وبذلوا من أجل ذلك دماءهم وأعراقهم الطاهرة.
(4) أن ليتورجيات الكنيسة تشرح العقيدة وتهتم بإبرازها، وهذه الليتورجيات المقدسة تعكس لنا مدى اهتمام الكنيسة في كل عصورها بهذه الأمور الإيمانية.. بل وتعلمنا كيف نصلي بهذه الإيمانيات.
(5) من أجل العقيدة عُقدت مجامع مسكونية لتقنين الإيمان وشرح ما استعصى على الناس فهمه، أو ما عوّج الهراطقة معناه. وأول مجمع عُقد في تاريخ المسيحية ورد ذكره في سفر أعمال الرسل لمناقشة بدعة التهود.. "فاجتَمَعَ الرُّسُلُ والمَشايخُ ليَنظُروا في هذا الأمرِ" (أع15: 6).
(6) هناك بُعد خلاصي لعقائدنا المسيحية.. فليست العقيدة مجرد فلسفات كلام ولكنها عقيدة خلاصية. فلا يمكن لإنسان أن يخلُص دون أن يؤمن بعقائدنا ويمارسها عمليًا (على سبيل المثال):

v الإيمان بألوهية السيد المسيح: "الذي يؤمِنُ بالاِبنِ لهُ حياةٌ أبديَّةٌ، والذي لا يؤمِنُ بالاِبنِ لن يَرَى حياةً بل يَمكُثُ علَيهِ غَضَبُ اللهِ" (يو3: 36).

v المعمودية: "الحَقَّ الحَقَّ أقولُ لكَ: إنْ كانَ أحَدٌ لا يولَدُ مِنَ الماءِ والرّوحِ لا يَقدِرُ أنْ يَدخُلَ ملكوتَ اللهِ" (يو3: 5).

v التناول من جسد الرب ودمه: "الحَقَّ الحَقَّ أقولُ لكُمْ: إنْ لم تأكُلوا جَسَدَ ابنِ الإنسانِ وتشرَبوا دَمَهُ، فليس لكُمْ حياةٌ فيكُم" (يو6: 53).

v التوبة: "إنْ لم تتوبوا فجميعُكُمْ كذلكَ تهلِكونَ" (لو13: 3).

v الحِل من فم الكاهن: "كُلُّ ما تربِطونَهُ علَى الأرضِ يكونُ مَربوطًا في السماءِ، وكُلُّ ما تحُلّونَهُ علَى الأرضِ يكونُ مَحلولاً في السماءِ" (مت18: 18)، "مَنْ غَفَرتُمْ خطاياهُ تُغفَرُ لهُ، ومَنْ أمسَكتُمْ خطاياهُ أُمسِكَتْ" (يو20: 23).

هذه عقائد خلاصية، لا يمكن أن نستغنى عنها في موضوع خلاصنا الأبدي.

ماذا إذًن؟

ما هو المطلوب منَّا كخدام أرثوذكسيين، غيورين على كنيستهم، ومُحبين للمسيح، ويشتهون خلاص كل نفس على وجه الأرض؟

إن المطلوب منَّا هو:

(1) الإيمان بأهمية العقيدة.. كمثل فكر السيد المسيح، ورسله الأطهار، وكما أعلن الكتاب المقدس.. باعتبار العقيدة هي طريق الخلاص، وهي مُوجّه السلوك الروحي والسلوك اليومي، بل وهي سبب الحكمة والفهم "بالإيمانِ نَفهَمُ" (عب11: 3).

(2) مُعايشة هذا الفكر العقيدي.. عمليًا وتطبيقيًا في حياتنا.. حتى لا تظل العقيدة مجرد منطوق نظريات فلسفية يختلف حولها الناس، ويتشاجرون بسببها.. بل تكون هي المُحرك الحقيقي لسلوكنا اليومي.. "لأنَّنا لم نَتبَعْ خُرافاتٍ مُصَنَّعَةً، إذ عَرَّفناكُمْ بقوَّةِ رَبنا يَسوعَ المَسيحِ ومَجيئهِ، بل قد كُنّا مُعايِنينَ عَظَمَتَهُ" (2بط1: 16)، "أرِني إيمانَكَ بدونِ أعمالِكَ، وأنا أُريكَ بأعمالي إيماني" (يع2: 18).

(3) نقل هذه الخبرة الإيمانية الحياتية إلى أبنائنا ومخدومينا.. "الذي رأيناهُ وسمِعناهُ نُخبِرُكُمْ بهِ، لكَيْ يكونَ لكُمْ أيضًا شَرِكَةٌ معنا. وأمّا شَرِكَتُنا نَحنُ فهي مع الآبِ ومع ابنِهِ يَسوعَ المَسيحِ" (1يو1: 3). فتكون هذه الخبرة هي أيضًا مُحرك سلوكياتهم، ويُدرك الجميع أهمية الإيمان والعقيدة لحياتهم، فيكتشفون تزييف الإدعاء الباطل باللاطائفية واللاعقيدة.

(4) شرح البُعد الروحي والخلاصي في كل عقيدة أرثوذكسية.. وأن يتربى عند الخدام الأرثوذكس الاختبار الروحي الليتورجي.. بحيث لا يكون الخادم منعزلاً عن الكنيسة، واتجاهاتها وإيمانها.

(5) التنبيه للانحرافات الإيمانية المنتشرة، وتفنيد الفكر الغريب.. لئلا يسقط في براثينها أحد البُسطاء، دون إدراك خطورتها أو انحرافاتها. لابد أن تكشف الثغرات الإيمانية لكل الشعب "لأنَّهُ باطِلاً تُنصَبُ الشَّبَكَةُ في عَينَيْ كُلِّ ذي جَناحٍ" (أم1: 17).. ولا يجب الاكتفاء بالبناء الإيجابي فقط، بل يجب أيضًا تفنيد الآراء الهرطوقية.

(6) نشر الفكر العقيدي الأرثوذكسي.. بممارسة الليتورجيا بحماس، وروحانية، وجمال روحي يخلب الوجدان، وكذلك بتأليف ترانيم على المستوى الشعبي، وبحفظ الآيات، وبتكثيف التعليم الكنسي العقيدي.

(7) ترسيخ فكرة أن الكتاب المقدس هو المرجع الأساسي الأول لكل عقيدة أرثوذكسية، وكذلك فكرة أن الليتورجيا في الكنيسة هي مصدر معتمد وموثق للفكر العقيدي.

(8) عدم الانخداع بالإدعاء الكاذب أننا متعصبون لأننا نتكلم في العقيدة.. فليس تقييم الناس لنا هو مُحرك خدمتنا، بل ما يُرضي الله.. "لأنَّ وعظَنا ليس عن ضَلالٍ، ولا عن دَنَسٍ، ولا بمَكرٍ، بل كما استُحسِنّا مِنَ اللهِ أنْ نؤتَمَنَ علَى الإنجيلِ، هكذا نتكلَّمُ، لا كأنَّنا نُرضي الناسَ بل اللهَ الذي يَختَبِرُ قُلوبَنا. فإنَّنا لم نَكُنْ قَطُّ في كلامِ تمَلُّقٍ كما تعلَمونَ، ولا في عِلَّةِ طَمَعٍ. اللهُ شاهِدٌ" (1تس2: 3-5).

فلا يليق يا إخوتي.. أننا نتوقف أمام كل رأي باطل يُوجهه لنا الناس، ونتعطل عن طريقنا المستقيم، خوفًا من آرائهم الباطلة.. بل يجب أن نكون أقوياء، ونفرح بهذه الأقاويل الكاذبة، ونقبلها بكل صبر.. "طوبَى لكُمْ إذا عَيَّروكُمْ وطَرَدوكُمْ وقالوا علَيكُمْ كُلَّ كلِمَةٍ شِريرَةٍ، مِنْ أجلي، كاذِبينَ. اِفرَحوا وتهَلَّلوا، لأنَّ أجرَكُمْ عظيمٌ في السماواتِ، فإنَّهُمْ هكذا طَرَدوا الأنبياءَ الذينَ قَبلكُمْ" (مت5: 11-12).

(9) في كل هذا يجب أن نتبع المبدأ الكتابي.. "نَطلُبُ إلَيكُمْ أيُّها الإخوَةُ: أنذِروا الذينَ بلا ترتيبٍ. شَجعوا صِغارَ النُّفوسِ. أسنِدوا الضُّعَفاءَ. تأنَّوْا علَى الجميعِ" (1تس5: 14).

ففيما نتمسك بإيماننا بكل قوة.. يجب أن نتعامل مع الناس بكل محبة، فنحن لا نختلف مع الناس بل مع الفكر المُنحرف. فالكتاب المقدس نفسه يأمرنا.. كونوا "مُستَعِدينَ دائمًا لمُجاوَبَةِ كُل مَنْ يَسألُكُمْ عن سبَبِ الرَّجاءِ الذي فيكُم، بوَداعَةٍ وخَوْفٍ" (1بط3: 15).

​


----------



## asmicheal (19 فبراير 2010)

*رد: العقيدة المسيحية (ملف متكامل )*


ثالثًا: لمَنْ نشرح العقيدة؟

يجب شرح العقيدة لكل فئات الشعب من الأطفال إلى الكبار، والبسطاء، والعلماء.. لأن الكتاب المقدس يعلمنا: "هَلكَ شَعبي مِنْ عَدَمِ المَعرِفَةِ" (هو4: 6). 

وطالما عرفنا أن للعقيدة بُعد خلاصي فلا يجب أن نحجب معرفة الإيمان عن أي من الشعب المؤمن بالمسيح، ونحتاج أن نشرح الإيمان بطرق مبسطة تتناسب مع المستمع والمتلقي.​


----------



## asmicheal (19 فبراير 2010)

*رد: العقيدة المسيحية (ملف متكامل )*

رابعًا: طرق التدريس:

(1) اللحن والترنيمة: ألحان كنيستنا تحمل أبعادًا عقيدية تثبِّت الإيمان في أذهان الناس، وهناك ترانيم تشرح أمورًا عقيدية (نحتاج المزيد منها).. وهذه الطريقة تناسب الأطفال والكبار بحسب مستوى الترنيمة أو اللحن.

(2) الممارسة العملية: هي دخول عملي اختباري في مواضيع عقيدتنا المسيحية مثل:

v رشم الصليب.
v التناول من الأسرار المقدسة.
v المشاركة في الصلاة بالأجبية والصلوات العامة الكنسية.
ر المشاركة في الصيامات والأعياد السيدية.
v المشاركة في أعياد القديسين وتماجيدهم وتكريم أجسادهم.
v دراسة الكتاب المقدس وقراءته بانتظام.
v المشاركة في صلوات التسبحة اليومية.
v حضور صلوات أسرار الكنيسة (القنديل، الإكليل، السيامات....).
v ممارسة سر الاعتراف.

(3) الشرح المبسط عن طريق القصص، والتمثيل، والرموز، ووسائل الإيضاح، والوسائط السمعية والبصرية والكمبيوترية.

(4) التنويه للمعاني الروحية واللاهوتية والخلاصية للممارسة الكنسية أثناء الممارسة أو قبلها، خصوصًا الممارسات الموسمية أو غير المتكررة (المعمودية وجحد الشيطان، وأنواع الزيوت، ومعنى الإشبين، والاتجاه للشرق، والإكليل، والقنديل، وتبريك المنازل....الخ).

(5) شرح العقيدة من خلال الدروس الروحية، وعظات القداسات، واجتماعات دراسة الكتاب المقدس.

(6) عمل اجتماعات خاصة بشرح العقيدة بطرق مبسطة.

(7) تشجيع الشباب والخدام على عمل أبحاث ودراسات لاهوتية، والالتحاق بكليات ومعاهد اللاهوت.
​
​



​


----------



## asmicheal (19 فبراير 2010)

*رد: العقيدة المسيحية (ملف متكامل )*

1 – التقليد المقدس​​http://www.alanbamarcos.com/AnbaMarcos_ar/khadem_ar/art1_ar.htm​​التقليد ترجمة للكلمة اليونانية ( بارادوسيس ) أي التسليم .
منه ما هو كتابي ( أي المكتوب في الكتاب المقدس ) ومنه ما هو شفوي أي ما تناقله خلفا عن خير سلف ونقلوه لمن بعدهم بحرص وأمانه وحافظوا عليه من جيل إلي جيل لماله من قدسيه المكتوب وصدقه وضرورته . 
1 – " فأثبتوا أذن أيها الأخوة وتمسكوا بالتقاليد التي تعلمتموها أما بكلامنا وأما برسالتنا " ( 2تس2 : 15 ) . 
2 – " وما تعلمتموه وتسلمتموه وسمعتموه ورأيتموه في فهذا افعلوا واله السلام يكون معكم " ( في4 : 9 ) 
تفسير " ما تعلمتموه .... وسمعتموه " أي التعليم الذي سمعتموه مني شفويا " وتسلمتموه " أي ما لم تأخذوه مكتوبا " ورأيتموه " أي ما لاحظتموه من تصرفاتي وأعمالي . 
3 – " فأمدحكم أيها الأخوة علي أنكم تذكرونني في كل شئ وتحفظون التقاليد كما سلمتها إليكم " ( 1كو11 : 2 ) 
4 – " وما سمعتموه منى بشهود كثيرين أودعه أناسا أمناء يكونون أكفاء أن يعملوا آخرين أيضاً " ( 2تى2 : 2 ) 
5 – " إذا كان لي كثير لأكتب إليكم لم أرد أن يكون بورق وحبر لأني أرجو أن أتي إليكم وأتكلم فما لفم لكي يكون فرحنا كاملاً " ( 2يو1 : 12 ) 
6 – " وأما الأمور الباقية فعندما أجئ أرتبها " ( 1كو11 : 34 ) 
ملحوظة : 
لولا التقليد ما ثبتنا من صحة الكتاب المقدس – الكنيسة لتثب مدة طويلة تعتمد على الإيمان المسلم شفويا وغير المكتوب لان أول الأناجيل لم يكتب قبل مضي 5 أو 6 سنوات بعد صعود المسيح . التقليد يحفظ فهمنا للكتاب المقدس من الانحراف والتأويل الفاسد لأنه ينقل لنا رأى الكنيسة الأولى وتعاليمها .
يشير هنا الرسول إلى تعاليمه الشفوية ، ويطالبهم بالتمسك بالتعاليم الشفوية والتعاليم – فكلاهما ضروري لدى الرسول . 
يشير إلى التعاليم الشفوية والطقوس والترتيبات التىسلمها الرسول إلى أهل كورنثوس 
( مت15 : 13 ) المسيح يشير إلى التقاليد البشرية التي تحمل روح التعدي والمخالف لأوامر الله 
التعاليم كنز ثمن يطلب من الرسول من تلميذه أن يودعها أناسا أمناء ( اشترط توافر الكفاءة فيهم ) 
-    لدى الرسول اشياء كثيرة لتكتب عنها 
-    - غير انه لم ينقل اليهم تعاليمه كتابه بل شفاهة 
-    اولاً ما كتبه يوحنا في رسالته ليس هو كل ما أراد أن يعلم به 
-    ثانياً تعاليم الرسول تتضمن الى جانب رسالته المكتوبة تعاليم شفويه 
يتحدث الرسول هنا عن العشاء الربانى : غير انه لم يذكر ما يختص بتنظيم هذا الطقس وترتيبه ما ولذلك وعد الرسول أهل كورنثوس انه عندما يجئ اليهم سيرتب الامور الباقية التى يحتاج اهل كورنثوس لمعرفتها 
----------------------------------------------------------------------​


----------



## asmicheal (19 فبراير 2010)

*رد: العقيدة المسيحية (ملف متكامل )*

2 – اسرار الكنيسة السبعة​​*أ – سر المعمودية*​
1 – اجاب يسوع الحق الحق اقول لكم أن كان أحد لا يولد من الماء والروح لا يقدر أن يدخل ملكوت الله ( يو3 : 5 ) 
2 – " فتقدم يسوع وكلمهم قائلاً : دفع الي كل سلطان في السماء وعلي الأرض فأذهبوا وتلمذوا جميع الأمم وعمدوهم بأسم الآب والآبن والروح القدس " ( مت28 : 18 و 19 ) 
3 – " وامرا أن يعتمدوا بأسم الرب " ( اع10 : 48 ) 
4 – " أم تجهلون أننا كل من اعتمد ليسوع المسيح اعتمدنا لموته فدفنا معه بالمعمودية للموت حتي كما اقيم المسيح من بين الاموات بمجد الاب هكذا نسلك نحن ايضاً في جدة الحياة " ( رو6 : 3 – 5 ) . 
5 – " مدفونين معه في المعمودية التي فيها اقمتم ايضاً معه بأيمان عمل الله الذي اقامه من الاموات " ( كو2 : 12 ) 
6 – ( اع 8 : 36 – 39 ) ، ( مت 28 : 18 – 20 ) ، ( غل3 : 27 ) ( اع22 : 16 ) ، ( تي3 : 5 ) ، ( 1بط1 : 23 ) 
ملحوظة
ما هو السر : عمل مقدس نحصل بواسطته على بركات النعمة الفائقة للطبيعة وذلك تحت مادة متطورة اى بواسطة علامة حسبه طبيعية . لابد لاتمام كل سر 3 – شروط 
1 – مادة السر ( كالماء في المعموديه – الزيت  ) 
2 – صورة السر اى كلمات معينة تختص بالسر اعمدك باسم الاب والابن 
3 – خادم السر اى الكاهن باتمام السر 
تعتقد الكنيسة الارثوذكسية بناء على شهادة التقليد – التى تفاول شهادة الكتاب المقدس ان عدد الاسرار سبعة اما الطوائف البروتستانتية فلم تقبل هذا العدد واختلفت فيما بينهم في الاحد ببعض الاسرار ورفض البعض الاخر .
امر الله لاتمام فريضة المعمودية المقدسة 
يجب أن بالتعميد أى بالتغطيس 
مثال : لو لم تكن بالتغطيس لما كان هناك حاجة لآن يعتمد في بركة بها ماء ولا يستمعا فيلبس الماء الذى مع الخضى في مركتبه . 
·   هناك من الاسرار ما هو ضرورى لكل فرد : مثل المعمودية – الميرون – الافخارستيا – الاعتراف – مسحة المرضى بينما سر الكهنوت والزيجة من الاسرار الغير ضرورية للافراد ولكنها ضروزرية للهيئة الاجتماعية . 
·   الاسرار تقسم الى نوعين واسمه ( المعمودية – الميرون – الكهنوت ) الوشم عبارة عن ختم روحى غير قابل الازالة ومانع من اعادة السر مرة اخرى ( 2كو1 : 21 – 22 ) 
·   غير واسمه : لماذا لا تعاد ؟ 
1 – لان المعمودية مثال موت المسيح ودفنه . والمسيح له المجد مات مرة واحدة ( رو6 : 9 ) 
2 – لانها ولادة روحية والانسان لا يولد الا مرة واحدة ( يو3 : 5 ) 
3 – لانها ترسم في كل واحد ختما لا يمحى ولا يستاصل بل يستمر باتباعه كل ايام حياته ( وكذلك لا يعاد سرى الميرون والكهنوت ) 
تعميد الخصى الحبشى 
الرسول وخلفاءهم هم المنوطون باتمام هذا السر 
المعمودية تقدس وتطهر 
بها تغفر الخطايا التى ارتكبت قبل العماد الخطية الاصلية والخطايا الفعليه 
بها نولد الميلاد الثانى اى الميلاد الروحى وترفض الكنيسة الانجيلية هذا التعليم وتقول المعمودين ليسوا في الحقيقة مؤمنين ​--------------------------------------------------------​​


----------



## asmicheal (19 فبراير 2010)

*رد: العقيدة المسيحية (ملف متكامل )*

ب – سر الميرون ( المسحة المقدسة ) ​
1 – اسس المسيح هذا السر : هو الثانى في ترتيب الاسرار وهو يسمى بسر ( وضع الايدى ) وكان الرسل يمارسونه بوضع ايديهم على المؤمنين وقد اختبر الميرون ليكون علامه لحلول الروح القدس فكان يمنح في العهد القديم بواسطة دهن المسحة المقدسة 
" وفي اليوم الاخير العظيم من العيد وقف يسيوع ونادي قائلاً : ان عطش احد فليقبل الي ويشرب ، من أمن بي كما قال الكتاب تجري من بطنه أنها ماء حي . قال هذا عن الروح القدس الذي كان المؤمنين به مزمعين ان يقبلوه لأن الروح القدس لم يكن قد أعطكي بعد لأن يسوع لم يكن قد مجد " ( يو7 : 37 – 39 ) 
2 – " الذى يثبتنا معكم في المسيح وقد مسحنا هو الله الذي ختمنا ايضا واعطي عربون الروح في قلوبنا " ( 2كو1 : 20 – 23 ) 
3 – يمنح السر بعد المعمودية مباشرة " فلما سمعوا اعتمدوا بأسم الرب يسوع ولما وضع بولس يديه عليهم حل الروح القدس عليهم " ( اع19 : 5 ) 
4 –  فؤائد المسحة : التثبيت في الايمان واناره الفهم . 
" وأما أنتم فالمسحة التى اخذتموها منه ثابته فيكم ولا حاجة بكم الى ان يعلمكم احد بل كما تعلمكم هذا المسحة عينها عن كل ش وهى حق وليست كذبا كما علمتكم تثبتون فيه " ( 1يو2 : 27 ) 
5 – " وأما أنتم فلكم مسحة من القدوس وتعلمون كل شئ " ( 1يو2 : 20 ) 
6 – عمل الروح القدس في التعليم ( يو14 : 26 ) ​------------------------------------​​


----------



## asmicheal (19 فبراير 2010)

*رد: العقيدة المسيحية (ملف متكامل )*

ج – سر الافخارستيا ​1 – هذا السر تسليم الهي : 
" لانني تسلمت من الرب ما سلمتكم ايضا أن الرب يسوع في الليلة التي اسلم فيها أخذ خبزا وشكر فكسر وقال خذوا كلوا هذا هو جسدي المكسور لأجلكم أصنعوا هذا لذكرى . كذلك الكأس ايضا بعدما تعشوا قائلاً هذه الكأس هي العهد الجديد بدمي أصنعوا هذا كلما شربتم لذكري " ( 1كو11 : 23 – 25 ) 
2 – تحدث كل من البشرين الاربعة عن تأسيس سر العشاء الرباني وكيف اتمه الرب يسوع مع تلاميذه الاثني عشر ( انظر مت 26 : 17 – 28 ) ، ( مر14 : 12 – 24 ) ، ( لو22 : 17 – 21 ) 
3 – هذا السر يهطى لمغفرة الخطايا  : وفيما هم يأكلون أخذ يسوع الخبز وبارك وكسر وأعطا التلاميذ وقال خذوا كلوا هذا هو جسدي وأخذ الكأس وشكر وأعطاهم قائلاً اشربوا منها كلكم لأن هذا هو دمي الذي للعهد الجديد الذي يسفك من أجل الكثيرين لمغفرة الخطايا " ( مت26 : 26 – 28 ) 
4 – هذا السر فيه الحياة الابديه لمن يأكله باستحقاق  " من يأكل جسدي ويشرب دمي فله حياة ابديه وأنا اقيمه في اليوم الاخير لان جسدي مأكل حقيقي ودمي مشرب حقيقي " ( يو6 : 54 ) 
-----------------------------------------------​


----------



## asmicheal (19 فبراير 2010)

*رد: العقيدة المسيحية (ملف متكامل )*


​د – سر الاعتراف ​
1 – الاعتراف على يد وكلاء سرائر الله " اعترفوا بعضكم لبعض بالزلات ، وصلوا بعضكم لأجل بعض لكى تشفوا " ( يع5 : 16 ) 
2 – " وكان كثيرون من الذين امنوا يأتون معترفين ومخبرين بأفعالهم " ( أع19 : 18 ) 
3 – " انع اعترفنا بخطايانا فهو امين وعادل حتي يغفر لنا خطايانا وبطهرنا من كل أثم " ( 1يو1 : 9 ) 
4 – سلطان الحل والربط للرسل وخلفائهم وليس سواهم : " فقال لهم يسوع ايضاً سلام لكم . كما ارسلني الاب ارسلكم أنا ولما قال هذا نفخ فيهم وقال اقبلوا الروح القدس من غفرتم خطاياه تغفر له ومن امسكتم خطايه امسكت " ( يو20 : 21 – 23 ) ، ( مت16 : 18 – 20 ) ​----------------------------------​​


----------



## asmicheal (19 فبراير 2010)

*رد: العقيدة المسيحية (ملف متكامل )*

هـ - سر مسحة المرضي ​
سر المسحة هو الواسطة الوحيده من الرب للشفاء ولا يتم الا بواسطة خدامه ووكلاه 
1 – " أمريض احد بينكم فليدع كهنة الكنيسة فيصلوا عليه ويدهنوه بزيت بأسم الرب وصلاة الآيمان تشفى المريض والرب ينهضه وأن كان قد فعل خطيه تغفر له " ( يع5 : 14 – 15 ) 
2 – " واخرجوا شياطين كثيره ودهنوا بزيت مرضي كثيرين فشفوهم " ( مر6 : 13 ) ​-------------------------------------​​


----------



## asmicheal (19 فبراير 2010)

*رد: العقيدة المسيحية (ملف متكامل )*

و – سر الزيجة ​
الاتحاد السرى الذى يجعل الزوجين جسداً واحداً 
" فأجاب وقال لهم أما قرأتم أن الذى خلق من البدء خلقهما ذكرا وأنثى وقال من اجل هذا يترك الرجل أباه وأمه ويلتصق بأمرأته ويكون الاثنان جسدا واحدا ، أذن ليس بعد اثنين بل جسدا واحدا ، فالذي جمعه الله لا يفرقه انسان " ( مت19 : 4 – 6 ) 
2 – " الزواج سر عظيم فائدة الزواج " ليكن الزواج مكرما عند كل واحدا المضجع غير نجس " ( عب13 : 4 ) 
3 – فائدة الزواج ( تك2 : 18 – 24 ) ، ( جا4 : 9 – 11 ) ، ( 1كو11 : 7 – 12 ) ، ( نش3 : 11 ) ، حشمة الزوجه وزينتها (" 1بط3 : 3 – 6 )​----------------------------------------​​


----------



## asmicheal (19 فبراير 2010)

*رد: العقيدة المسيحية (ملف متكامل )*

ز – سر الكهنوت ​
من فم الكاهن تطلب الشريعة 1 – فتقدم يسوع وكلمهم قائلاً قد دفع اليه كل سلطان في السماء وعلي الارض فذهبوا وتلمذوا جميع الامم وعمدوهم بأسم الآب والآبن والروح القدس وعلموهم أن يحفظوا جميع ما أوصيتكم به وها أنا معكم كل الأيام والي انقضاء الدهر امين " ( مت28 : 18 – 20 ) . 
2 – هذه الموهبه تتم وتأخذ قوتها بوضع اليد " لا تهمل الموهبه التي فيك المعطاه لك بالنبوه مع وضع ايدى الكهنة عليك " ( 1تي4 : 14 ) 
3 – " لا تضع يدا علي احد بالعجلة ولا تشترك في خطايا الاخرين " ( 1تي5 : 22 ) 
4 – الكهنوت المسيحى والبنوه عنه قديما وممارسته حديثا في العهد الجديد ( مت10 : 1 ) ، ( لو6 : 12 ) ، ( لو10 : 1 ) ، ( يو15 : 16 ) ، ( 2تي1 : 6 ) ، ( عد27 : 18 – 20 ) ، ( تث34 : 9 ) ، ( مز110 : 4 ) ، ( اش61 : 6 ) ( 2كو13 : 13 ) 
5 – " اطلب الى الكهنة الذين بينهم انا الكاهن رفيقهم والشاهد لآلآم المسيح وشريك المجد العتيد ان يعلن " ( 1بط5 : 1 ) 
6 – " وانتخبا لهم قسوسا في كل كنيسة ثم صليا بأصوام وأستودعاهم للرب الذي كانوا قد آمنوا به " ( أع14 : 23 ) 
رتبه القسيسيه ( قسيس كلمة سريانية معناها الشيخ ) ​--------------------------------------------​​


----------



## asmicheal (19 فبراير 2010)

*رد: العقيدة المسيحية (ملف متكامل )*

3 – الاتجاه نحو الشرق​
1 – مجد الرب جاء من الشرق نجم الميلاد ظهر في المشرق " ولما ولد يسوع في بيت لحم اليهودية في أيام هيرودس الملك أذا مجوس من المشرق قد جأول ألى أورشليم قائلين أين هو المولود ملك اليهود فأننا رأينا نجمه في الشرق وأتينا لنسجده له " ( مت2 : 1 ، 2 ) 
2 – نتيجة حيث الفردوس شرقا " وغرس الرب الاله جنه في عدن شرقا ووضع هناك أدم الذى جبله " ( تك2 : 8 ) 
3 – " لأنه كما أن البرق يخرج من المشارق ويظهر الي المغارب هكذا يكون أيضاً مجئ ابن الانسان " ( مت24 : 17 ) 
4 – انتظار المجئ الثانى من المشرق " ورايت ملاك اخر طالعا من مشرق الشمس معه ختم الله الحي فنادي بصوت عظيم الي الملائكه الاربعة الذين اعطوا ان يضروا الارض والبحر قائلاً لا تضروا الارض ولا البحر ولا الاشجار حتي نختم عبيد 
5 – البذه بالصلاة الى جهة الشرق " هم يرفعون أصواتهم ويترنمون لاجل عظمت الرب يصوتون من البحر . لذلك في المشارق مجدوا الرب . في جزائر البحر مجدوا اسم الرب اله اسرائيل " ( اش24 : 14 ، 15 ) .​


----------



## asmicheal (19 فبراير 2010)

*رد: العقيدة المسيحية (ملف متكامل )*

4 – الصوم ​

1 – لاجل تدليل النفس " أذللت بالصوم وصلاتى الى حضنى ترجع " ( مز13 : 35 ) 
2 – " ابكيت بصوم نفسى .. " ( مز69 : 10 ) . 
3 – في ازمنة احكام الله " قدسوا صوما نادوا باعتكاف .. وأصرخوا الى الرب " ( يو1 : 14 ) 
4 – في ضيقات الأخرين " أما أنا ففي مرضهم كان لباسي مسحا . أذللت بالصوم نفسى وصلاتي الي حضنى ترجع " ( مز35 : 13 ) 
5 – في الضيقات الخاصة " وضرب الرب الولد الذي ولدته امراة وريا لداود فثقل فسأل داود الله من اجل الصبي وصام داود صوما ودخل وبات مضجعا علي الأرض " ( 2صم12 : 16 ) 
6 – خطر الروح " هذا الجنس لا يخرج الا بالصلاة والصوم " ( مت17 : 21 ) 
7 – حين رسامة خدام الكلمة " وبينما هم يخدمون الرب ويصومون قال الروح القدس افرزوا لي برنابا وشاول للعمل الذي دعوتهما اليه فصاموا حينئذ وصلوا ووضعوا عليهما الآيادي ثم أطلقوهما " ( أع13 : 2 ، 4 ) 
8 – لزوم الصوم مع الصلاة " فصمنا وطلبنا من الهنا فأستجاب لنا " ( عز8 :ك 33 ) 
9 – الصوم الفردى " فبعد ما صام اربعين نهاراً واربعين ليله جاع اخيراً " ( مت4 : 2 ) 
10 – الصوم الفردى " متي صمتم فلا تكونوا عابسين كامرائين فأنهم يغيرون وجوههم لكي يظهروا – للناس صائمين . الحق اقول لكم قد أستوفوا أجرهم " ( مت6 : 16 ) 
11 – ( 2كو11 : 27 ، 28 ) ، ( يون3 : 5 ، 6 ) ، ( دا10 : 28 ، 3 ) 
12 – الصوم الانقطاعى ( أع10 : 30 ) ، خر34 : 28 ) ​


----------



## asmicheal (20 فبراير 2010)

*رد: العقيدة المسيحية (ملف متكامل )*

للملف بقية 
لو 
حبيتم 

تتابعوا 

:download:​


----------



## ABOTARBO (20 فبراير 2010)

*رد: العقيدة المسيحية (ملف متكامل )*

*بسم الصليب 
ربنا يبارك مجهودكم ويعوضكم أستاذتى أسميشال 
وعجبنى المراجع اللى حضرتك ذاكراها فى موضوعكم
الرب يباركم 
سلام المسيح لكم
*​


----------



## asmicheal (20 فبراير 2010)

*رد: العقيدة المسيحية (ملف متكامل )*

ربنا يخليك ربنا موجود على تشجيعك الرقيق 
لو حبيت تتابع لان الملف هيشمل امور كثيرة 
والاعتراضات على العقيدة المسيحية 
والرد عليها 

وباهدية لكنيستى الجميلة 
ولكل من يحب يعرف  العقيدة المسيحية


----------



## asmicheal (20 فبراير 2010)

*رد: العقيدة المسيحية (ملف متكامل )*


للتحميل 


http://www.alanbamarcos.com/AnbaMarcos_ar/khadem_ar/khadem_ar.HTM



*كتب القس عبد المسيح بسيط:*​

أسئلة عن المسيح: ​


<LI dir=rtl>*من هو المسيح وكيف مسح بالروح القدس؟*​<LI dir=rtl>*هل تنبّأ أنبياء العهد القديم عن لاهوت المسيح؟*​<LI dir=rtl>*هل المسيح إله أم هو إنسان مثل آدم خلق من تراب؟*​<LI dir=rtl>*هل قال المسيح إني أنا ربكم فإعبدوني؟*​<LI dir=rtl>*ما الفرق بين المسيح والأنبياء؟ ومن هو الأعظم؟*​<LI dir=rtl>*هل آمنت الكنيسة الأولى بأن المسيح هو الله ؟ *​<LI dir=rtl>*هل المسيح هو الملاك ميخائيل؟*​<LI dir=rtl>*لقب ابن الإنسان هل يدل علي أنَّ المسيح إنسان فقط؟*​<LI dir=rtl>*كيف يكون المسيح إله وإنسان في وقت واحد؟*​<LI dir=rtl>*إذا كان المسيح إلهًا فكيف كان ينمو في الحكمة والقامة والنعمة؟*​
*هل كان المسيح يجهل يوم وساعة نهاية العالم؟*​

*سلسلة اللاهوت الدفاعي:* ​


<LI dir=rtl>*هل تنبّأ الكتاب المقدّس عن نبيّ آخر يأتي بعد المسيح؟*​<LI dir=rtl>*هل صلب المسيح حقيقة أم شُبّه لهم؟*​<LI dir=rtl>*خمسون دليلاً علي أنَّ إنجيل برنابا خرافي.. ومزيّف!*​<LI dir=rtl>*إنجيل برنابا هل هو الإنجيل الصحيح؟*​
*الكتاب المقدس يتحدّي نُقاده والقائلين بتحريفه*​

*عقيدتنا في المسيح:* ​


*إذا كان المسيح إلهاً فكيف حبل به وولد*​

*الأخرويات:* ​


*المجئ الثاني متى يكون وما هي علاماته*​

الكتاب المقدس بين النقد والإعجاز*:* ​


*إعجاز الوحي والنبوّة في سفر دانيال*​

*هرطقات:* ​


شهود يهوه من هم وكيف نشأو وما هي عقائدهم​


----------



## asmicheal (20 فبراير 2010)

*رد: العقيدة المسيحية (ملف متكامل )*




بسؤال وجواب 




الاعتراضات على المسيحية والرد عليها 



مكتوبة لتحضيرات الابحاث وخدمة مدارس الاحد











لو حبيتم تتابعوا


----------



## asmicheal (20 فبراير 2010)

*رد: العقيدة المسيحية (ملف متكامل )*

*ما هي إثباتات شفاعة الأموات في الأحياء؟  وشفاعة الملائكة؟*
الإجابة: 
الشفاعة Intercession *هي التوسل أو الصلاة من أجل الآخرين*، وهي لا تنبعث من مجرد العاطفة أو المنفعة، بل عن إدراك واع بأن علاقة الله بالإنسان ليست علاقة فردية فحسب، بل واجتماعية أيضاً، فهي تمتد إلى علاقة الإنسان بالإنسان. 
ومن العجيب أن تنكر بعض طوائف البروتستانت شفاعة القديسين متعللة بأن التشفع بالقديسين يفقد السيد المسيح وظيفة هامة من وظائفه وهي التوسط بين الآب والجنس البشري استناداً إلى ذبيحته الكفارية على عود الصليب. كما تستكثر على كنيستنا العظيمة أن تطلب توسلات القديسين من أجلها باعتبار أنهم أموات غير قادرين على تلبية هذا النداء. وتعود هذه الاعتراضات إلى عدم فهم واضح لماهية الشفاعة ومعناها اللغوي وأهميتها، كذلك تعود إلى عدم فهم لماهية الكنيسة وارتباط أعضائها جميعاً بالرأس الواحد ربنا يسوع المسيح. وحينما تتحدث مع بعض المعترضين تجد أنهم غير مدركين جيداً لمعنى الشفاعة في الكنيسة الأرثوذكسية. وسوف نحاول في هذه الكلمات البسيطة أن نتعرف على بعض النقاط الهامة المرتبطة بهذا الموضوع: 
1- معنى كلمة الشفاعة: 


تذكر كلمة الشفاعة مرات عديدة في العهدين القديم والجديد، وقد ترجمت الكلمات العبرية واليونانية الدالة عليها إلى العديد من الكلمات التي توضح المعنى ففي العهد القديم تدل عليها كلمة egp (بغى) العبرية والتي تعطى معنى قريب من المعنى العربي للكلمة بمعنى: "أراد الشيء وطلبه وألح فيه"، "يقدم التماسا بغرض قبوله"، "يتوسط" وقد ترجمت هذه الكلمة إلى "يلح" في (راعوث 1: 16، إرميا 7: 16)، و"يلتمس" في (تك 23: 8، أي 21: 15)، و"يتوسل" في (إرميا 27: 18)، و"يتضرع" (إرميا 15: 11).   هذا المقال منقول من موقع كنيسة الأنبا تكلا.
أما في العهد الجديد فقد دلت عليها الكلمة اليونانية entugcanw (انتيجخانو) بمعنى "يلتمس أو يتوسل" (أع 25: 24، رو 8: 26 و27 و34، 11: 2، عب 7: 25)، كما ترجمت إلى كلمة صلاة في (1 تي 4: 5)، ابتهالات في ( 1 تي 2: 1). 
ويتضح في العديد من هذه المواقع السابقة أن الشفاعة مقبولة بل مطلوبة من رجال الله الأنبياء والقديسين من أجل سكان الشعوب التي يعيشون بينهم ومن أجل شفاء آخرين أو التوسل من أجل عدم هلاكهم. 
3- كنيسة الأحياء:
ومن الضروري حينما نتحدث عن الكنيسة أن *لا نتحدث عنها بصورة أحياء وأموات*، فمن الخطأ أن نعتقد أن الذين يعيشون الآن من أعضاء الكنيسة هم الأحياء بينما المنتقلين من الآباء والقديسين هم أموات حيث أن هذا مخالف لتعاليم السيد المسيح نفسه حينما يقول:" أنا اله إبراهيم واله اسحق واله يعقوب، ليس الله اله أموات بل اله أحياء" (مت 22: 32). "ليس هو اله أموات بل اله أحياء. فأنتم إذا تضلون كثيراً" (مرقس 12: 27)، "وليس هو اله أموات بل اله أحياء لأن الجميع عنده أحياء" (لوقا 20: 38) (ستجد النص الكامل للكتاب المقدس هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا). فمن الضروري أن نتحدث عن الكنيسة باعتبارها كنيسة واحدة، جسد المسيح الحي، بقسميها الكنيسة المنتصرة وتشمل المنتقلين الذين أكملوا جهادهم على الأرض وهم الآن أحياء بأرواحهم في الفردوس، والكنيسة المجاهدة وتشملنا نحن الذين نجاهد من أجل أن نكمل سعينا بخوف ورعدة. 
ولذا فإننا لا نجد أي وجاهة في اعتراض البروتستانت بأنه لا يجوز أن نطلب توسلات وشفاعة الأموات من أجلنا وأن الشفاعة قاصرة على الأحياء فقط لأنه إن كنا نطلب صلوات المجاهدين الذين يتعرضون للتجارب والضيقات والآلام من أخوتنا على الأرض فكم بالأولى أن نطلب صلوات الذين انتصروا واقتربوا أكثر من الله. 
3- الحقيقة أن هناك فارِقاً أساسياً كبيراً بين شفاعة المسيح وشفاعة القديسين: فشفاعة المسيح شفاعة كفارية..
 أي أن السيد المسيح يشفع في مغفرة خطايانا بإعتباره الكفارة التي نابَت عنا في دَفع ثمن الخطية. وهكذا يقف وسيطاً بين الله والناس. بل هو الوسيط الوحيد؛ أي أنه أعطى الآب حقه في العدل الإلهي، واعطى الناس المغفرة، بأن مات عنهم، كفّارة عن خطاياهم.
 وهذا عو المعنى الذي يقصده القديس يوحنا الرسول. فهو يقول: "إن أخطأ أحد، فلنا شفيع عند الآب، يسوع المسيح البار. وهو كفّارة لخطايانا. ليس لخطايانا فقط، بل لخطايا كل العالم أيضاً" (1يو1:2، 2).
 هنا تبدو الشفاعة الكفارية واضحة. فهي شفاعة في الإنسان الخاطئ "إن أخطأ أحد"، وهذا الخاطئ يحتاج إلى كفارة. ونفس المعنى هو الذي قاله بولس الرسول، ونجده عندما نكمل الآية: "وسيط واحد بين الله والناس، الإنسان يسوع المسيح، *الذي بذل نفسه فِدية لأجل الجميع*" (1تي5:2).
 هذا النوع من الشفاعة لا نِقاش فيه مطلقاً. إنه خاص بالمسيح وحده، أما شفاة القديسين في البشر، فلا علاقة لها بالكفارة ولا بالفداء. وهي شفاعة فينا عند السيد المسيح نفسه.
4- شفاعة القديسين فينا هي مجرد صلاة من أجلنا ولذلك فهي شفاعة توسلية غير شفاعة المسيح الكفارية.
 والكتاب يوافق عليها، إذ يقول: "صلوا بعضكم لأجل بعض" (يع16:5)، والقديسيون أنفسهم كانوا يطلبون صلوات الناس عنهم. فالقديس بولس يقول لأهل تسالونيكي: "صلوا لأجلنا" (2تس1:3). ويطلب نفس الطلبة من العبرانيين (عب18:13)، وهنا كذلك (أف18:6)... إلخ.
 فإن كان القديسون يطلبون صلواتنا، أفلا نطلب نحن صلواتهم؟!
 وإن كنا نطلب الصلاة لأجلنا من البشر الأحياء، الذين لا يزالون في فترة الجهاد "تحت الآلام مثلنا"، أفلا نطلبها من القديسين الذي أكملوا جهادهم، وإنتقلوا إلى الفردوس، يحيون فيها مع المسيح..؟!
 وإن كنا نطلب صلوات البشر، هل كثير أن نطلب صلوات الملائكة؟!
*5- شفاعة الروح القدس: *
فالروح القدس "المعزي الآخر" (يو 14: 16و 17، 15: 26، 16: 13 و14) يشفع في المؤمنين كما نقرأ في رسالة رومية:"وكذلك الروح أيضاً يعين ضعفاتنا، لأننا لسنا نعلم ما نصلي لأجله كما ينبغي، ولكن الروح نفسه يشفعuperentugcanw فينا بأنات لا ينطق بها. ولكن الذي يفحص القلوب يعلم ما هو اهتمام الروح، لأنه بحسب مشيئة الله يشفع entugcanw في القديسين" (رومية 8: 26، 27). وهنا نلاحظ عمل الروح القدس القوي في حياة المسيحي حينما ترتفع أناته المقدسة والمركزة فينا في الوقت الذي نكون فيه قد فقدنا القدرة على معرفة ما نصلي من أجله. 
*6. هل يستجيب الله لشفاعة العذراء والقديسين؟ *
يحتوي العهدين القديم والجديد على العشرات من المواضع التي تتحدث عن قبول الله لشفاعة قديسيه وأنبيائه والسيدة العذراء وسوف نذكر هنا مثالاً واحداً ويمكن الرجوع إلى عشرات من هذه الأمثلة في الكتاب المقدس. 
- استجاب الله لشفاعة السيدة العذراء في عرس قانا الجليل رغم أن ساعته لم تكن قد جاءت بعد:"وفي اليوم الثالث كان عرس في قانا الجليل وكانت أم يسوع هناك. ودعي أيضا يسوع وتلاميذه إلى العرس. ولما فرغت الخمر قالت أم يسوع له ليس لهم خمر. قال لها يسوع ما لي ولك يا امرأة.لم تأت ساعتي بعد. قالت أمه للخدام مهما قال لكم فافعلوه. وكانت ستة أجران من حجارة موضوعة هناك حسب تطهير اليهود يسع كل واحد مطرين أو ثلاثة. قال لهم يسوع املأوا الأجران ماء.فملأوها إلى فوق. ثم قال لهم استقوا الآن وقدموا إلى رئيس المتكإ.فقدموا." (يو 2: 1 – 8). 
أية شفاعة أعظم، وأية استجابة أسرع من هذه، إن كانت السيدة العذراء قد توسلت من أجل أصحاب الحفل في أمورهم المادية واستجاب لها الرب، أليس بالأولى أن نطلب شفاعتها من أجلنا لكي تطلب من ابنها الحبيب من أجل حياتنا الروحية والجسدية. 
وكما سبق لا نستطيع أن ننكر شفاعة العذراء من أجلنا بدعوى إنها انتقلت الآن فمازالت العذراء عضو في الكنيسة وجسد المسيح تشفع في أبنائها المحتاجين إلى صلواتها وطلباتها وتوسلاتها من أجلهم أمام عرش النعمة. ولعل وجودها الدائم معنا من خلال ظهوراتها المتكررة في كل مكان في العالم - والتي لا يستطيع أحد إنكارها بعد أن رأيناها بعيوننا - والمعجزات الكثيرة التي تقوم بها هو خير دليل على اهتمامها بنا. 
ولكننا ينبغي أن نعلم أننا حينما نطلب شفاعة العذراء والملائكة وتوسلات وصلوات القديسين من أجلنا فإننا لا نقدم لهم الصلاة أو العبادة، فالعبادة والصلاة لا تقدم إلا لله الواحد المثلث الأقانيم. وإنما نحن نطلب منهم كأحباء لنا، مثلما يطلب الطفل الصغير من أمه أن تطلب من أبيه من أجله، رغم أن الأب يحب الابن ويفرح بتلبية جميع طلباته إن كانت في صالحه. 
ولا يعني طلبنا لتوسلات القديسين من أجلنا أن نمتنع نحن عن الصلاة أمام الله من أجل أن يستجيب طلباتنا، فلابد أن نصلي بلجاجة، ويدعمنا في هذه الصلاة أعضاء جسد المسيح من القديسين الذين ارضوا الله بمحبتهم. فالله يحبنا ويريد أن نقرع ونطلب ونسأل، ليفتح ويعطي ويجيب جميع ما نطلب، بل واكثر مما نطلب حسب غناه، حسب مشيئته الصالحة. 
*

*​# أمثلة للشفاعة:  هذا المقال منقول من موقع كنيسة الأنبا تكلا.
* إن الله يطلب من الناس شفاعة الأبرار فيهم: 
- فقد قبلها من أبونا إبراهيم عندما أخطأ أبيمالك الملك (تك1:20-7).
- وإشترط شفاعة أيوب في أصحابه (أي7:42، 8).
- ولا ننسى قصة شفاعة ابراهيم في سادوم عندما "تفاوض" مع الله لئلا يهلك المدينة..
- وكذلك توجد شفاعة موسى في الشعب (خر7:32-14).
- وقد تشفع داود النبي بعد موته في سليمان (1مل12:11، 13)، ويربعان (1مل31:11، 32، 34)..​ إن كانت هكذا مكانة داود عند الرب، فمن بالأكثر تكون مكانة العذراء، والملائكة ومكانة يوحنا المعمدان أعظم مَنْ ولدته النساء.. وكم تكون مكانة الشهداء... لقد كان الله يرحم أحياناً الناس من أجل قديسيه حتى دون أن يصلّوا كما رأينا في بعض الأمثلة! فكم بالأولى إن صلوا لأحد؟!
وإن كانت الشفاعة -وهي صلاة- تعتبر وساطة، وإن كانت كل وساطة غير مقبولة، تكون إذن كل صلاة إنسان من أجل إنسان آخر هي أيضاً وساطة مرفوضة إذ لنا وسيط واحد..!
 وبرفض وساطات الصلاة، يكون الرسول إذن قد أخطأ (حاشا) حينما قال "صلوا بعضكم لأجل بعض" (يع16:5)، على إعتبار أن العلاقة بين الإنسان والله، علاقة مباشرة، وهي في ظل الحب الإلهي لا تحتاج إلى صلاة من أحد..! وبالتالي تكون كل الصلوات من أجل الآخرين التي وردت في الكتاب لا معنى لها وضد الحب الإلهي!!
 إن صلوات البشر بعضهم لأجل بعض (منتقلين ومجاهدين) دليل على المحبة المتبادلة بين البشر، ودليل على إيمان البشر الأحياء بأن الذين إنتقلوا ما يزالون أحياء يقبل الله صلواتهم، دليل على إكرام الله لقديسيه.
 من أجل هذا سمح الله بهذه الشفاعات، لفائدة البشر. وهذه الشفاعة أقامت جسراً ممتداً بين سكان السماء وسكان الأرض. ولم تعد السماء شيئاً مجهولاً مخيفاً في نظر الناس. وأصبح للناس إيمان بالأرواح وعملها ومحبتها.
*

*​# *تفاصيل أمثلة الشفاعة في العهدين*:
*أولا:- الشفاعه الكفاريه:* التي من الرب وحده "لانه يوجد اله واحد ووسيط واحد بين الله والناس الانسان يسوع المسيح" (1تي2: 5).
"لذلك اقسم له بين الاعزاء ومع العظماء يقسم غنيمة من اجل انه سكب للموت نفسه واحصي مع اثمة وهو حمل خطية كثيرين وشفع في المذنبين" (إش53: 12).
"فراى انه ليس انسان وتحير من انه ليس شفيع فخلصت ذراعه لنفسه وبره هو عضده" (اش59: 16).
"يا اولادي اكتب اليكم هذا لكي لا تخطئوا وان اخطا احد فلنا شفيع عند  الاب يسوع المسيح البار" (1يو2: 1).
"الذي قدمه الله كفارة بالايمان بدمه لاظهار بره من اجل الصفح عن الخطايا السالفة بامهال الله" (رو3: 25).
"الذي اسلم من اجل خطايانا واقيم لاجل تبريرنا" (رو4: 25).
"من اجل ذلك كانما بانسان واحد دخلت الخطية الى العالم وبالخطية الموت وهكذا اجتاز الموت الى جميع الناس اذ اخطا الجميع"  (رو5: 12).
*

*​*ثانيا:- الشفاعه التوسليه* : وهي صلاة القديسين من اجلنا.
** الشفاعه التوسلية في العهد القديم:  هذا المقال منقول من موقع كنيسة الأنبا تكلا.*

1. صلاه ابيمالك كانت قويه عندما كانت مصحوبه بصلاة ابراهيم الي الله والقصه مسروده في سفر التكوين الاصحاح (20) فقال الله لابيمالك في الحلم "انا ايضا علمت انك بسلامة قلبك فعلت هذا وانا ايضا امسكتك عن ان تخطئ الي لذلك لم ادعك تمسها فالان رد امراة الرجل فانه نبي فيصلي لاجلك فتحيا وان كنت لست تردها فاعلم انك موتا تموت انت وكل من لك فبكر ابيمالك في الغد ودعا جميع عبيده وتكلم بكل هذا الكلام في مسامعهم فخاف الرجال جدا ثم دعا ابيمالك ابراهيم وقال له ماذا فعلت بنا وبماذا اخطات اليك حتى جلبت علي وعلى مملكتي خطية عظيمة اعمالا لا تعمل عملت بي وقال ابيمالك لابراهيم ماذا رايت حتى عملت هذا الشيء فقال ابراهيم اني قلت ليس في هذا الموضع خوف الله البتة فيقتلونني لاجل امراتي وبالحقيقة ايضا هي اختي ابنة ابي غير انها ليست ابنة امي فصارت لي... فاخذ ابيمالك غنما وبقرا وعبيدا واماء واعطاها لابراهيم ورد اليه سارة امراته وقال ابيمالك هوذا ارضي قدامك اسكن في ما حسن في عينيك فصلى ابراهيم الى الله فشفى الله ابيمالك وامراته وجواريه فولدن لان الرب كان قد اغلق كل رحم لبيت ابيمالك بسبب سارة امراة ابراهيم".​ 2. شفاعة ابراهيم من اجل سدوم وعموره التي يسكن فيها لوط اخيه وفي التكوين (18) نقرأ "فتقدم ابراهيم وقال افتهلك البار مع الاثيم عسى ان يكون خمسون بارا في المدينة افتهلك المكان ولا تصفح عنه من اجل الخمسين بارا الذين فيه حاشا لك ان تفعل مثل هذا الامر ان تميت البار مع الاثيم فيكون البار كالاثيم حاشا لك اديان كل الارض لا يصنع عدلا فقال الرب ان وجدت في سدوم خمسين بارا في المدينة فاني اصفح عن المكان كله من اجلهم.... فقال لا يسخط المولى فاتكلم هذه المرة فقط عسى ان يوجد هناك عشرة فقال لا اهلك من اجل العشرة وذهب الرب عندما فرغ من الكلام مع ابراهيم ورجع ابراهيم الى مكانه" (تك 18).
3. رفض الرب صلاة اصحاب ايوب بسبب انها لم تكن مصحوبه بصلاة أيوب (اي42: 8) وقبولها بعد ذلك "والان فخذوا لانفسكم سبعة ثيران وسبعة كباش واذهبوا الى عبدي ايوب واصعدوا محرقة لاجل انفسكم وعبدي ايوب يصلي من اجلكم لاني ارفع وجهه لئلا اصنع معكم حسب حماقتكم لانكم لم تقولوا في الصواب كعبدي ايوب فذهب اليفاز التيماني وبلدد الشوحي وصوفر النعماتي وفعلوا كما قال الرب لهم ورفع الرب وجه ايوب ورد الرب سبي ايوب لما صلى لاجل اصحابه وزاد الرب على كل ما كان لايوب ضعفا".

4. تشفع موسي بابراهيم واسحق (خر 32: 11-13) "فتضرع موسى امام الرب الهه وقال لماذا يا رب يحمى غضبك على شعبك الذي اخرجته من ارض مصر بقوة عظيمة ويد شديدة لماذا يتكلم المصريون قائلين اخرجهم بخبث ليقتلهم في الجبال ويفنيهم عن وجه الارض ارجع عن حمو غضبك واندم على الشر بشعبك اذكر ابراهيم واسحق واسرائيل عبيدك الذين حلفت لهم بنفسك وقلت لهم اكثر نسلكم كنجوم السماء واعطي نسلكم كل هذه الارض التي تكلمت عنها فيملكونها الى الابد".

5.و صلى اسحق الى الرب لاجل امراته لانها كانت عاقرا فاستجاب له الرب فحبلت رفقة امراته (تك 22: 21)

6. تشفع سليمان بداود ابيه في السماء (2أي 6: 42) وقال "والان قم ايها الرب الاله الى راحتك انت وتابوت عزك كهنتك ايها الرب الاله يلبسون الخلاص واتقياؤك يبتهجون بالخير ايها الرب الاله لا ترد وجه مسيحك اذكر مراحم داود عبدك".

7. قبول الرب صلاه داود من اجل ان لاتنقسم المملكه في ايام سليمان (1مل11:11-13) "فقال الرب لسليمان من اجل ان ذلك عندك ولم تحفظ عهدي وفرائضي التي اوصيتك بها فاني امزق المملكة عنك تمزيقا واعطيها لعبدك الا اني لا افعل ذلك في ايامك من اجل داود ابيك بل من يد ابنك امزقها على اني لا امزق منك المملكة كلها بل اعطي سبطا واحدا لابنك لاجل داود عبدي ولاجل اورشليم التي اخترتها".

8. اقامة الميت اكراما لاليشع النبي بمجرد لمس الميت لعظامه (2مل13: 20) "ومات اليشع فدفنوه... وفيما كانوا يدفنون رجلا اذا بهم قد راوا الغزاة فطرحوا الرجل في قبر اليشع فلما نزل الرجل ومس عظام اليشع عاش وقام على رجليه.... فحن الرب عليهم ورحمهم والتفت اليهم لاجل عهده مع ابراهيم واسحق ويعقوب ولم يشا ان يستاصلهم ولم يطرحهم عن وجهه حتى الان".
 9. لقد دعي الرب نفسه "اله ابراهيم" (تك31: 42) "لولا ان اله ابي اله ابراهيم وهيبة اسحق كان معي لكنت الان قد صرفتني فارغا مشقتي وتعب يدي قد نظر الله فوبخك البارحة" وفال ايضا "فظهر له الرب في تلك الليلة وقال انا اله ابراهيم ابيك لا تخف لاني معك واباركك واكثر نسلك من اجل ابراهيم عبدي (تك26: 24) + وهوذا الرب واقف عليها فقال انا الرب اله ابراهيم ابيك واله اسحق الارض التي انت مضطجع عليها اعطيها لك ولنسلك" (التكوين 28: 13) وايضا "ثم قال انا اله ابيك اله ابراهيم واله اسحق واله يعقوب فغطى موسى وجهه لانه خاف ان ينظر الى الله (الخروج 3: 6) + وقال الله ايضا لموسى هكذا تقول لبني اسرائيل يهوه اله ابائكم اله ابراهيم واله اسحق واله يعقوب ارسلني اليكم هذا اسمي الى الابد وهذا ذكري الى دور فدور" (خر3: 15).
10. تشفع موسي من اجل برص أخته فشفاها الرب "فقال هرون لموسى اسالك يا سيدي لا تجعل علينا الخطية التي حمقنا واخطانا بها فلا تكن كالميت الذي يكون عند خروجه من رحم امه قد اكل نصف لحمه فصرخ موسى الى الرب قائلا اللهم اشفها فقال الرب لموسى ولو بصق ابوها بصقا في وجهها اما كانت تخجل سبعة ايام تحجز سبعة ايام خارج المحلة وبعد ذلك ترجع فحجزت مريم خارج المحلة سبعة ايام ولم يرتحل الشعب حتى ارجعت مريم"(عدد12).

11. تشفع الرب من اجل الشعب لاجل انه قد عبد العجل الذهب "فرجع موسى الى الرب وقال اه قد اخطا هذا الشعب خطية عظيمة وصنعوا لانفسهم الهة من ذهب والان ان غفرت خطيتهم والا فامحني من كتابك الذي كتبت فقال الرب لموسى من اخطا الي امحوه من كتابي والان اذهب اهد الشعب الى حيث كلمتك هوذا ملاكي يسير امامك ولكن في يوم افتقادي افتقد فيهم خطيتهم فضرب الرب الشعب لانهم صنعوا العجل الذي صنعه هرون" (خر33: 30).

12. الملائكه تشفع من أجل سلامة العالم: "فاجاب ملاك الرب وقال يا رب الجنود الى متى انت لا ترحم اورشليم ومدن يهوذا التي غضبت عليها هذه السبعين سنة فاجاب الرب الملاك الذي كلمني بكلام طيب وكلام تعزية فقال لي الملاك الذي كلمني ناد قائلا هكذا قال رب الجنود غرت على اورشليم وعلى صهيون غيرة عظيمة" (زك12:1و13) فنجد ان خلاص اوروشاليم كان نتيجة لصلاة الملائكة.
 13. تصريح الهي بان القديسين يقفون امام الرب للشفعه ولكثرة شرور هذا الشعب فان الرب لن يسمع لصلواتهم "ثم قال الرب لي وان وقف موسى وصموئيل امامي لا تكون نفسي نحو هذا الشعب اطرحهم من امامي فيخرجوا" (ار15: 1).
 14. "كان ايليا انسانا تحت الالام مثلنا وصلى صلاة ان لا تمطر فلم تمطر على الارض ثلاث سنين وستة اشهر ثم صلى ايضا فاعطت السماء مطرا واخرجت الارض ثمرها" (يعقوب 5: 17).
"لعل الرب الهك يسمع جميع كلام ربشاقى الذي ارسله ملك اشور سيده ليعير الاله الحي فيوبخ على الكلام الذي سمعه الرب الهك فارفع صلاة من اجل البقية الموجودة" (2مل19: 4) وايضا قال الرب لارميا "وانت فلا تصل لاجل هذا الشعب ولا ترفع لاجلهم دعاء ولا صلاة لاني لا اسمع في وقت صراخهم الي من قبل بليتهم" (إر11: 14).
*

*​** الشفاعه التوسليه في العهد الجديد:*
 الصلاه من اجل القديسين في العهد الجديد

<LI dir=rtl>  مصلين بكل صلاة وطلبة كل وقت في الروح وساهرين لهذا بعينه بكل مواظبة وطلبة لاجل جميع القديسين (أف6:  18). 
<LI dir=rtl>  وصلاة الايمان تشفي المريض والرب يقيمه وان كان قد فعل خطية تغفر له (يع5: 15). 
<LI dir=rtl> فاطلب أول كل شيء ان تقام طلبات وصلوات وابتهالات وتشكرات لاجل جميع الناس (1تي2: 1). 
<LI dir=rtl> ولما اخذ السفر خرت الاربعة الحيوانات والاربعة والعشرون شيخا امام الخروف ولهم كل واحد قيثارات وجامات من ذهب مملوة بخورا هي صلوات القديسين (رؤ5: 8). 
<LI dir=rtl> وجاء ملاك اخر ووقف عند المذبح ومعه مبخرة من ذهب واعطي بخورا كثيرا لكي يقدمه مع صلوات القديسين جميعهم على مذبح الذهب الذي امام العرش (رؤ8: 3). 
<LI dir=rtl> فصعد دخان البخور مع صلوات القديسين من يد الملاك امام الله (رؤ  8: 4). 
<LI dir=rtl> فاخرج بطرس الجميع خارجا وجثا على ركبتيه وصلى ثم التفت الى الجسد وقال يا طابيثا قومي ففتحت عينيها ولما ابصرت بطرس جلست (أع 9: 40). 
<LI dir=rtl>   فحدث ان ابا بوبليوس كان مضطجعا معترى بحمى وسحج فدخل اليه بولس وصلى ووضع يديه عليه فشفاه (أع 28: 8). 
<LI dir=rtl>  ثم جثا على ركبتيه وصرخ بصوت عظيم يا رب لا تقم لهم هذه الخطية واذ قال هذا رقد (أع7: 60). 
<LI dir=rtl>  من اجل ذلك نحن ايضا منذ يوم سمعنا لم نزل مصلين وطالبين لاجلكم ان تمتلئوا من معرفة مشيئته في كل حكمة وفهم روحي (كو1: 9). 
  من اجل ذلك نحن ايضا نشكر الله بلا انقطاع لانكم اذ تسلمتم منا كلمة خبر من الله قبلتموها لا ككلمة اناس بل كما هي بالحقيقة ككلمة الله التي تعمل ايضا فيكم انتم المؤمنين (1تس2: 13) 
*

*​* بخصوص شفاعة القديسون بعد إنتقالهم:
أكرر الجزء السابق عن كنيسة الأحياء: فمن الضروري حينما نتحدث عن الكنيسة أن *لا نتحدث عنها بصورة أحياء وأموات*، فمن الخطأ أن نعتقد أن الذين يعيشون الآن من أعضاء الكنيسة هم الأحياء بينما المنتقلين من الآباء والقديسين هم أموات حيث أن هذا مخالف لتعاليم السيد المسيح نفسه حينما يقول:" أنا اله إبراهيم واله اسحق واله يعقوب، ليس الله اله أموات بل اله أحياء" (مت 22: 32). "ليس هو اله أموات بل اله أحياء. فأنتم إذا تضلون كثيراً" (مرقس 12: 27)، "وليس هو اله أموات بل اله أحياء لأن الجميع عنده أحياء" (لوقا 20: 38). فمن الضروري أن نتحدث عن الكنيسة باعتبارها كنيسة واحدة، جسد المسيح الحي، بقسميها الكنيسة المنتصرة وتشمل المنتقلين الذين أكملوا جهادهم على الأرض وهم الآن أحياء بأرواحهم في الفردوس، والكنيسة المجاهدة وتشملنا نحن الذين نجاهد من أجل أن نكمل سعينا بخوف ورعدة.  وقد ظهر "موسى وإيليا" في لوقا 29:9-31 مع السيد المسيح وتكلما معه!
سأكتفي هنا بذكر الشواهد، ولك أن تقوم بدراستها لتتأكد بنفسك:
* حتى عظام القديسين، أو بعض آثارهم، فيها قوة إلهية ويمكن أن يصدر عنها معجزات: (2مل20:13، 21؛ أع15:5، 16؛ 11:19، 12).
* الله إله أحياء وليس إله أموت: (مت32:22؛ لو29:9-31).
* القديسون لهم دالة عند الله أيضاً بعد إنتقالهم للسماء: (تك11:25؛ 5:26؛ خر11:32-13؛ تث9:7؛ 1مل11:11-13؛ 31-34؛ 2مل23:13؛ 34:19؛ 2أخ42:6)
* الصلة بيننا وبين القديسين لا تنقطع بعد إنتقالهم للسماء، لأنهم لم ينفصلوا عن جسد المسيح: (2تي16:1-18؛ لو37:20، 38).
* القديسون الذين إنتقلوا والملائكة في السماء يعرفون أحوالنا على الأرض: (1صم16:28؛ 2أخ12:21-15؛ لو7:15، 10؛ 29:16؛ 1كو12:13؛ رؤ9:6-11)
* الملائكة يعرفون صلواتنا، لأنهم يحملونها إلى عرش الله:  (مت10:18؛ أع4:10؛ رؤ8:5؛ 4،3:8).
* الملائكة يساعدوننا في جهادنا حتى نرِث الخلاص:  (تك9:16؛ 7:24؛ 1:32، 2؛ 16:48؛ خر19:14، 20؛ مز7:34؛ زك1:3، 2؛ عب14،13:1).


----------



## asmicheal (20 فبراير 2010)

*رد: العقيدة المسيحية (ملف متكامل )*

كيف تعبدون الصور؟!  هذه عبادة أوثان و أصنام! وكيف تعلمون ان هذه هي الصور الحقيقية لأصحابها؟!​*الإجابة: *
*نحن لا نعبد الصور* *ولكننا نحبها ونعتز بها ونكرمها *ونزين بها كنائسنا وبيوتنا وأماكن عملنا إذا أمكن..  ونوقِد أمامها الشموع، ونقدم لها أيادي البخور، ونبروزها بأجمل البراويز..  ونطوف بها في داخل كنائسنا في الأعياد الخاصة بأصحابها، وننشد لهم المدائح والترانيم..  *سجود العبادة هو لله وحده، ويوجد فرق كبير بين العبادة والإحترام..*
ويرجع تقديرنا وإكرامنا لهذه الصور إلى عدة أسباب:
1- توجد *علاقة صداقة قوية ومحبة روحية خالصة بيننا وبين أصحاب هذه الصور*.  فإن كان المسيح فهو فادينا وراعينا، وإن كانت السيدة العذراء فهي أمنا كلنا ووسيلة خلاصنا، وإن كانوا رؤساء الملائكة، فهم خدام العرش الإلهي..  وما هو الحال مع الشهداء والقديسين الذين تركوا العالم بكل ما فيه إبتغاءً لوجه الباري وحده عزّ وجلّ..  إذاً هؤلاء جميعاً لهم دور هام في علاقتنا بالعالم الروحي الغير منظور وفي علاقتنا بالله.  ومحبتهم لنا تفوق محبتنا نحن لهم.  فكيف لا نحبهم ونتعلق بهم ونجعل صورهم دائماً أمامنا وبين أيدينا، ونقدم لهم الإكرام اللائق بمقامهم الروحي..؟
2- إن صور هؤلاء الأبرار الروحانيين *كلما نظرنا إليها بحب وشوق وهيبة نقرأ فيها سيرهم ونتذكر جهادهم وفضائلهم *فتذوب كل ميولنا الحسيّة في داخلنا، ويصغر العالم كله أمام عيوننا، *وتلتهب عواطفنا بحب الفضيلة*..  فما أجمل ما تبعته صور الروحانيين من يقظة روحية وإنتفاضة ضد الحياة الأرضية تطلعاً إلى عالم المجد والخلود.  هذا المقال منقول من موقع كنيسة الأنبا تكلا.
3- *إن تكريمنا للصور ليس هو لمادتها من الخشب أو القماش أو الورق، وإنما هو تكريم لأصحابها.  *وليس هذا أمراً غريباً أو مستنكراً، لأن الدول تكرم عظمائها وصانعي التاريخ بعمل صور لهم تعلقها على جدران المدارس والمتاجر والمستشفيات والمؤسسات العامة، وتزين بها كتب التاريخ..  وذلك تخلداً لذكراهم وإظهارهم كنموذج يُحتذى به في الإجتهاد في العمل والأمانة في مال الغير والإخلاص للوطن..  
هكذا صور الروحانيين تستحق منا التكريم لن أصحابها ضربوا أعظم الأمثلة في بطولة الدفاع عن الإيمان وبطولة قهر الجسد والموت عن العالم، وبطولة التقوى والفضيلة..  وأمام كل هذه البطولات ألا يستحقون منّا كل كريم وتمجيد؟ (ويوجد قسم لصور القديسين هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا).
4- إن الصور وسيلة سهلة الإدراك وأكثر قرباً إلى فهم الإنسان، وأقوى تأثيراً في مشاعره..  فهي مصدر واضح وسهل للمعرفة والتذكر..
*أما بخصوص الإعتراض الذي يسأل عن كيفية معرفتنا بأن هذه هي الصور الحقيقية لأصحابها، *فإن الذين رسموا وصوروا كانوا معاصرين لأصحاب هذه الصور أو لاحقين بعدهم بزمن يسير.  وإستلهموا صورهم من الأوصاف الدقيقة لأشكالهم، وأوصافهم الملحقة بأسمائهم، مثل القديس موسى الأسود، القديس يوحنا القصير.. إلخ.
أما عن حقيقة صورة السيد المسيح، فقد قال ابن العبري في كتابه "مختصر الدول" أن إبجر ملك الرها أرسل رسولاً اسمه فيجا إلى المسيح يدعوه إلى مدينته فأرسل إليه المسيح صورته مرسومة على منديل.  وأيضاً صورة وجه السيد المسيح الذي كان ملطخاً بالدماء مطبوعة على الكفن المقدس، وصورة وجه المسيح التي إنطبعت على المنديل الذي قدمته القديسة فيرونيكا ومسح المسيح به وجهه أثناء سيره نحو الجلجثة، وكذلك صورة السيد المسيح محمولاً على يد العذراء المرسومة بواسطة القديس لوقا الإنجيلي الطبيب.  إلى غير ذلك من الصور..
وعلى أية الأحوال، فكثير من الصور كذلك هي تخيلية، وليست حقيقية!  فكما قلنا أننا لا نعبد مادة الصور ولا الصورة المرسومة عليها، نحن نكرم الشخص ذاته وأعماله، ونتذكر فضائله..


----------



## asmicheal (20 فبراير 2010)

*رد: العقيدة المسيحية (ملف متكامل )*

لا إله إلا الله
(وصلتنا هذه العبارة كثيراً، ويندهشون عندما نقوم بالرد عليهم: "بالطبع لا اله الا الله!"​
*الإجابة: *
*المسيحيون يؤمنون بإله واحد فقط لا غير*، وهذه هي بعض الآيات التي تثبت ذلك من الكتاب المقدس.  أما بخصوص موضوع الثالوث، فنرجو أن تعود لقائمة الأسئلة للمزيد عن هذا الأمر.  هذا المقال منقول من موقع كنيسة الأنبا تكلا.
* *آيات عن وحدانية الله في العهد القديم*:​+ اسمع يا اسرائيل الرب الهنا رب واحد (التثنية 6: 4)
+ ليس إله إلا أنت المعتني بالجميع (حكمة سليمان 13:12)
+ وصلى حزقيا امام الرب وقال ايها الرب اله اسرائيل الجالس فوق الكروبيم انت هو الاله وحدك لكل ممالك الارض انت صنعت السماء والارض (الملوك الثاني 19: 15)
+ والان ايها الرب الهنا خلصنا من يده فتعلم ممالك الارض كلها انك انت الرب الاله وحدك (الملوك الثاني 19: 19)
+ اليس اب واحد لكلنا اليس اله واحد خلقنا فلم نغدر الرجل باخيه لتدنيس عهد ابائنا (ملاخي 2: 10)
+ فاسمع انت من السماء مكان سكناك واغفر واعط كل انسان حسب كل طرقه كما تعرف قلبه لانك انت وحدك تعرف قلوب بني البشر (أخبار الأيام الثاني 6: 30)
+ واحد هو حكيم عظيم المهابة جالس على عرشه (سيراخ 1: 8)
+ انت هو الرب وحدك انت صنعت السماوات وسماء السماوات وكل جندها والارض وكل ما عليها والبحار وكل ما فيها وانت تحييها كلها وجند السماء لك يسجد (نحميا 9: 6)
+ هكذا يقول الرب ملك اسرائيل وفاديه رب الجنود انا الاول وانا الاخر ولا اله غيري (إشعياء 44: 6)
    + اذكروا الاوليات منذ القديم لاني انا الله وليس اخر الاله وليس مثلي (إشعياء 46: 9)
+ بالاوليات منذ زمان اخبرت ومن فمي خرجت وانبات بها بغتة صنعتها فاتت (إشعياء 48: 3)
+ اسمع لي يا يعقوب واسرائيل الذي دعوته انا هو انا الاول وانا الاخر (إشعياء 48: 12)
+ لقد كان لنا فيك وحدك كل شيء فلم يكن ينبغي لنا ان نرسلك عنا (طوبيا 10: 5)
+ انا الرب هذا اسمي ومجدي لا اعطيه لاخر ولا تسبيحي للمنحوتات (إشعياء 42: 8)
+ لذلك فقل لبيت اسرائيل هكذا قال السيد الرب ليس لاجلكم انا صانع يا بيت اسرائيل بل لاجل اسمي القدوس الذي نجستموه في الامم حيث جئتم (حزقيال 36: 22)
+ انا انا الرب وليس غيري مخلص (إشعياء 43: 11)
+ فاقدس اسمي العظيم المنجس في الامم الذي نجستموه في وسطهم فتعلم الامم اني انا الرب يقول السيد الرب حين اتقدس فيكم قدام اعينهم (حزقيال 36: 23)
+ لان ذكاء عقلك قد شاع في جميع الامم واهل العصر كلهم يعلمون انك انت وحدك صالح وجبار في جميع مملكته وحسن سياستك مشهور في جميع الاقاليم (يهوديت 11: 6)
+ اليك وحدك اخطات والشر قدام عينيك صنعت لكي تتبرر في اقوالك وتزكو في قضائك (مزمور 51: 4)
+ اتي بجبروت السيد الرب اذكر برك وحدك (مزمور 71: 16)
+ ويعلموا انك اسمك يهوه وحدك العلي على كل الارض (مزمور 83: 18)  هذا المقال منقول من موقع كنيسة الأنبا تكلا.
+ لانك عظيم انت وصانع عجائب انت الله وحدك (مزمور 86: 10)
+ لتكن لك وحدك وليس لاجانب معك (الأمثال 5: 17)
+ وليعلموا انك انت الرب الاله وحدك المجيد في كل المسكونة (دانيال بالتتمة 3: 45)
+ ليعلم كل شعوب الارض ان الرب هو الله وليس اخر (الملوك الأول 8: 60)
+ وصلى حزقيا امام الرب وقال ايها الرب اله اسرائيل الجالس فوق الكروبيم انت هو الاله وحدك لكل ممالك الارض انت صنعت السماء والارض (الملوك الثاني 19: 15)
+ اخبروا قدموا وليتشاوروا معا من اعلم بهذه منذ القديم اخبر بها منذ زمان اليس انا الرب ولا اله اخر غيري اله بار ومخلص ليس سواي (إشعياء 45: 21)
+ والان ايها الرب الهنا خلصنا من يده فتعلم ممالك الارض كلها انك انت الرب الاله وحدك (الملوك الثاني 19: 19)
+ فاسمع انت من السماء مكان سكناك واغفر واعط كل انسان حسب كل طرقه كما تعرف قلبه لانك انت وحدك تعرف قلوب بني البشر (أخبار الأيام الثاني 6: 30)
+ انت هو الرب وحدك انت صنعت السماوات وسماء السماوات وكل جندها والارض وكل ما عليها والبحار وكل ما فيها وانت تحييها كلها وجند السماء لك يسجد (نحميا 9: 6)
+ هكذا يقول الرب ملك اسرائيل وفاديه رب الجنود انا الاول وانا الاخر ولا اله غيري (إشعياء 44: 6)
+ لا ترتعبوا ولا ترتاعوا اما اعلمتك منذ القديم واخبرتك فانتم شهودي هل يوجد اله غيري ولا صخرة لا اعلم بها (إشعياء 44: 8)
+ لكي يعلموا من مشرق الشمس ومن مغربها ان ليس غيري انا الرب وليس اخر (إشعياء 45: 6)
+ اخبروا قدموا وليتشاوروا معا من اعلم بهذه منذ القديم اخبر بها منذ زمان اليس انا الرب ولا اله اخر غيري اله بار ومخلص ليس سواي (إشعياء 45: 21)
+ لقد كان لنا فيك وحدك كل شيء فلم يكن ينبغي لنا ان نرسلك عنا (طوبيا 10: 5)
+ وانا الرب الهك من ارض مصر والها سواي لست تعرف ولا مخلص غيري (هوشع 13: 4)
+ وتعلمون اني انا في وسط اسرائيل واني انا الرب الهكم وليس غيري ولا يخزى شعبي الى الابد (يوئيل 2: 27)
+ لان ذكاء عقلك قد شاع في جميع الامم واهل العصر كلهم يعلمون انك انت وحدك صالح وجبار في جميع مملكته وحسن سياستك مشهور في جميع الاقاليم (يهوديت 11: 6)
+ اليك وحدك اخطات والشر قدام عينيك صنعت لكي تتبرر في اقوالك وتزكو في قضائك (مزمور 51: 4)
+ اتي بجبروت السيد الرب اذكر برك وحدك (مزمور 71: 16)
+ ويعلموا انك اسمك يهوه وحدك العلي على كل الارض (مزمور 83: 18)
+ لانك عظيم انت وصانع عجائب انت الله وحدك (مزمور 86: 10)
+ لتكن لك وحدك وليس لاجانب معك (الأمثال 5: 17)
+ ليس قدوس مثل الرب لانه ليس غيرك وليس صخرة مثل الهنا (صموئيل الأول 2: 2)
+ لذلك قد عظمت ايها الرب الاله لانه ليس مثلك وليس اله غيرك حسب كل ما سمعناه باذاننا (صموئيل الثاني 7: 22)
+ يا رب ليس مثلك ولا اله غيرك حسب كل ما سمعناه باذاننا (أخبار الأيام الأول 17: 20)
+ الاله القدير على الجميع فاستجب لأصوات الذين ليس لهم رجاء غيرك ونجنا من ايدي الاثماء وأنقذني من مخافتي (أستير بالتتمة 14: 19)
+ قلت للرب انت سيدي خيري لا شيء غيرك (مزمور 16: 2)
+ ومنذ الازل لم يسمعوا ولم يصغوا لم تر عين الها غيرك يصنع لمن ينتظره (إشعياء 64: 4)
+ فهتف بصوت عال وقال عظيم انت ايها الرب اله دانيال ولا اله غيرك ثم اخرجه من جب الاسود (دانيال بالتتمة 14: 40)
+ ايها الرب الهنا قد استولى علينا سادة سواك بك وحدك نذكر اسمك (إشعياء 26: 13)
+ يا رب الجنود اله اسرائيل الجالس فوق الكروبيم انت هو الاله وحدك لكل ممالك الارض انت صنعت السماوات والارض (إشعياء 37: 16)
+ والان ايها الرب الهنا خلصنا من يده فتعلم ممالك الارض كلها انك انت الرب وحدك (إشعياء 37: 20)
+ ولك يسجدون اليك يتضرعون قائلين فيك وحدك الله وليس اخر ليس اله (إشعياء 45: 14)
+ وليعلموا انك انت الرب الاله وحدك المجيد في كل المسكونة (دانيال بالتتمة 3: 45) (ستجد النص الكامل للكتاب المقدس هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا)
*

*​** وحدانيه الله في العهد الجديد:*

 + لكن لنا اله واحد الاب الذي منه جميع الاشياء ونحن له ورب واحد يسوع المسيح الذي به جميع الاشياء ونحن به (كورنثوس الأولى 8: 6)
+ وهذه هي الحياة الابدية ان يعرفوك انت الاله الحقيقي وحدك ويسوع المسيح الذي ارسلته (يوحنا 17: 3)
+ فاجابه يسوع ان اول كل الوصايا هي اسمع يا اسرائيل الرب الهنا رب واحد (مرقس 12: 29)
+ لان الله واحد هو الذي سيبرر الختان بالايمان والغرلة بالايمان (رومية 3: 30)
+ فقال له الكاتب جيدا يا معلم بالحق قلت لانه الله واحد وليس اخر سواه (مرقس 12: 32)  هذا المقال منقول من موقع كنيسة الأنبا تكلا.
+ ولكن الحاجة الى واحد فاختارت مريم النصيب الصالح الذي لن ينزع منها (لوقا 10: 42)
+ من لا يخافك يا رب ويمجد اسمك لانك وحدك قدوس لان جميع الامم سياتون ويسجدون امامك لان احكامك قد اظهرت (الرؤيا 15: 4)
+ انا والاب واحد (يوحنا 10: 30)
+ فقال له يسوع لماذا تدعوني صالحا ليس احد صالحا الا واحد وهو الله (لوقا 18: 19)
+ وهذه هي الحياة الابدية ان يعرفوك انت الاله الحقيقي وحدك ويسوع المسيح الذي ارسلته (يوحنا 17: 3)
+ ولست انا بعد في العالم واما هؤلاء فهم في العالم وانا اتي اليك ايها الاب القدوس احفظهم في اسمك الذين اعطيتني ليكونوا واحدا كما نحن (يوحنا 17: 11)
+ " ليكون الجميع واحدا كما انك انت ايها الاب في وانا فيك ليكونوا هم ايضا واحدا فينا ليؤمن العالم انك ارسلتني وانا قد اعطيتهم المجد الذي اعطيتني ليكونوا واحدا كما اننا نحن واحد انا فيهم وانت في ليكونوا مكملين الى واحد وليعلم العالم انك ارسلتني واحببتهم كما احببتني " (يو:17:22و23)
+ من لا يخافك يا رب ويمجد اسمك لانك وحدك قدوس لان جميع الامم سياتون ويسجدون امامك لان احكامك قد اظهرت (الرؤيا 15: 4)
+ ولكن ليس كالخطية هكذا ايضا الهبة لانه ان كان بخطية واحد مات الكثيرون فبالاولى كثيرا نعمة الله والعطية بالنعمة التي بالانسان الواحد يسوع المسيح قد ازدادت للكثيرين (رومية 5: 15)
+ بولس رسول يسوع المسيح بحسب امر الله مخلصنا وربنا يسوع المسيح رجائنا (تيموثاوس الأولى 1: 1)
+ وليس كما بواحد قد اخطا هكذا العطية لان الحكم من واحد للدينونة واما الهبة فمن جرى خطايا كثيرة للتبرير (رومية 5: 16)
+ فانواع مواهب موجودة ولكن الروح واحد (كورنثوس الأولى 12: 4)
+ انت تؤمن ان الله واحد حسنا تفعل والشياطين يؤمنون ويقشعرون (يعقوب 2: 19)
+ وانواع خدم موجودة ولكن الرب واحد (كورنثوس الأولى 12: 5)
+ والذين يشهدون في الارض هم ثلاثة الروح والماء والدم والثلاثة هم في الواحد (يوحنا الأولى 5: 8)
+ وانواع اعمال موجودة ولكن الله واحد الذي يعمل الكل في الكل (كورنثوس الأولى 12: 6)
+ لانه ان كان بخطية الواحد قد ملك الموت بالواحد فبالاولى كثيرا الذين ينالون فيض النعمة وعطية البر سيملكون في الحياة بالواحد يسوع المسيح (رومية 5: 17)
+ لانه كما بمعصية الانسان الواحد جعل الكثيرون خطاة هكذا ايضا باطاعة الواحد سيجعل الكثيرون ابرارا (رومية 5: 19)
+ هكذا نحن الكثيرين جسد واحد في المسيح واعضاء بعضا لبعض كل واحد للاخر (رومية 12: 5)
+ جسد واحد وروح واحد كما دعيتم ايضا في رجاء دعوتكم الواحد (أفسس 4: 4)
+ لانه يوجد اله واحد ووسيط واحد بين الله والناس الانسان يسوع المسيح (تيموثاوس الأولى 2: 5)
+ رب واحد ايمان واحد معمودية واحدة (أفسس 4: 5)
+ وملك الدهور الذي لا يفنى ولا يرى الاله الحكيم وحده له الكرامة والمجد الى دهر الدهور امين (تيموثاوس الأولى 1: 17)
+ كيف تقدرون ان تؤمنوا وانتم تقبلون مجدا بعضكم من بعض والمجد الذي من الاله الواحد لستم تطلبونه (يوحنا 5: 44)
+ الذي وحده له عدم الموت ساكنا في نور لا يدنى منه الذي لم يره احد من الناس ولا يقدر ان يراه الذي له الكرامة والقدرة الابدية امين (تيموثاوس الأولى 6: 16)
+ اله واب واحد للكل الذي على الكل وبالكل وفي كلكم (أفسس 4: 6)
+ لله الحكيم وحده بيسوع المسيح له المجد الى الابد امين كتبت الى اهل رومية من كورنثوس على يد فيبي خادمة كنيسة كنخريا (رومية 16: 27)
+ حينئذ قال له يسوع اذهب يا شيطان لانه مكتوب للرب الهك تسجد واياه وحده تعبد (متى 4: 10)
+ الاله الحكيم الوحيد مخلصنا له المجد والعظمة والقدرة والسلطان الان والى كل الدهور امين (يهوذا 1: 25)
+ لماذا يتكلم هذا هكذا بتجاديف من يقدر ان يغفر خطايا الا الله وحده (مرقس 2: 7)


----------



## asmicheal (20 فبراير 2010)

*رد: العقيدة المسيحية (ملف متكامل )*

لماذا تشركون بالله؟! وما هو موضوع ثالوث الله من الآب والإبن والروح القدس؟​*الإجابة: *
أنا لست مشركاً بالله لأننا نحن المسيحيين نؤمن بإله واحد لا شريك له.  ونعبد إلهاً واحداً.
* # أما عن عقيدة الثالوث في المسيحية، فهي كالآتي:* 
نحن لا ننفرد وحدنا بعقيدة الثالوث Holy Trinity، لأنها كانت *موجودة في اليهودية*، ولها شواهد كثيرة في العقد القديم ولكن بإسلوب مستتر وأحياناً مباشر، ولكنه كان مكشوفاً فقط للأنبياء ومحجوباً عن عامة الشعب 

لعدم قدرتهم على إستيعاب حقيقة جوهر الله.  وتوقع سوء فهمهم له في مرحلة طفولة معرفتهم به وبداية إعلان ذاته لهم، وحرصاً منه على عدم وقوعهم في الإعتقاد بتعدد الآلهة، الأمر الذي تسربت معرفته لآبائنا قدماء المصريين، فوقعوا في عقيدة الثالوث الوثني.
بل إن *مجتمعنا الإسلامي أيضاً يشاركنا في القرآن هذه العقيدة بإعترافه بوجود جواهر الثالوث*، ولكنه يعترف بها كحقيقة وليس كعقيدة.  *فهو يؤمن ويصرح بالله، وبكلمته، وبروح قدسه*.  وهذا هو إيماننا بالله الآب الذي يمثل ذات الله لأنه أصل الوجود وعلة كل شيء فيه، وكلمته الذي نطلق عليه الابن لأنه قدرته المولود منه والذي به صنع الوجود وبدونه لا يعمل شيئاً، وروح قدسه الذي هو روح الحياة فيه والذي به يعطي الحياة لكل موجود.  وبالإجمال إله واحد؛ موجود بذاته، وحي بروحه، ناطق بكلمته.
واضح إذاً في هذه العقيدة أنها *إيمان بإله واحد له ذات واحدة*.  وهذه الذات تتمتع بالنطق والحياة.  وبدون النطق يكون إلهاً أعجمياً مجرداً من العقل والنطق، ومن ثم لا يمكن أن يكون خالقاً للوجود ولا يصح أن يكون إلهاً.  وبدون الروح وهو تيار الحياة فيه يكون إلهاً ميتاً ومن ثَمَّ لا يكون إلهاً!
إ*ذاً الله إله واحد ثالوث*.  *واحد في ذاته، ثالوث في خصائص كيانه؛ الوجود والنطق والحياة.  *الوجود بالذات والنطق بالكلمة والحياة بالروح.  والذات هي ذات الله والكلمة هو كلمة الله والروح القدس ينبثق من ذاته القدسية لذلك يسمى روح القدس.  وهي جواهر أساسية بدونها لا يتقوم كيان الذات الإلهية.
هل بعد هذا الإيضاح تجد أننا إستحضرنا إلهاً آخر وجعلنا بجوار الله حتى تتهمنا بالشرك؟!  وهل بعد إعتراف مجتمعنا بالله الواحد وثالوثه المتمثل في ذات الله وكلمة الله وروح قدسه تصمم على إتهامنا بالشرك؟  إنه أمر عجيب حقاً!!  هذا المقال منقول من موقع كنيسة الأنبا تكلا.
بل والأعجب من هذا أننا نحن ومجتمعنا –مع رجاء عدم الإستغراب- نعيش حياتنا بهذا الإيمان عينه.  فإيماننا بالله الواحد الثالوث هو الذي نستخدمه في حياتنا بتسميته بإسمه المبارك في كل لحظة *بقولنا بإسم الآب والإب والروح القدس الإله الواحد*.  *وهي مرادف البسملة *التي يستخدمها مجتمعنا في كل تصرف وفي بداية كل عمل بترديده *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* الإله الواحد.  وهو نفس ثالوثنا المسيحي.  *الله الواحد هو الآب ذاته الله، والرحمن بصيغة المرة على وزن فعلان وتشير إلى الإبن الوحيد الجنس، والذي صنع رحمة للعالم مرة واحدة بفدائه له من حكم الموت الأبدي.  والرحيم بصيغة الكثرة على وزن فعيل ويشير إلى الروح القدس روح الكثرة والنمو والخصب لأنه روح الحياة، والذي بفاعليته إمتد عمل رحمة الله في فدائه*.  وإن لم يكن الأمر كذلك، فما هي الحكمة من أن تكون هذه البسملة بسملة ثالوثة لله؟!  وفي نفس الوقت هو إله واحد وليس ثلاثة آلهة، ولم تكن بسملة رباعية أو سداسية؟  ولو لم يكن الرحمن خاصية جوهرية في الله، والرحيم خاصية أخرى جوهرية في الله فإنه ما كان هناك مبرر إطلاقاً لتكرار لفظ مشتق من الرحمة مرتين بدون حكمة إلهية تخص علاقة الله بالمؤمنين به؟


----------



## asmicheal (20 فبراير 2010)

*رد: العقيدة المسيحية (ملف متكامل )*

# ما هو مصدر إعتقادكم بالثالوث؟
هناك منبعان لإعتقادنا بالثالوث؛ الأول هو *الكتاب المقدس *حيث أن ثالوث الله إعلان إلهي كان موجوداً في العهد القديم.  أما في العهد الجديد فبدا ثالوث الله إعلاناً صريحاً من الله بصورة منظورة ومسموعة يوم عماد السيد المسيح من يوحنا المعمدان حيث حل عليه الروح القدس مثل حمامة وصوت الآب من السماء قائلاً: "هذا هو إبني الحبيب الذي به سررت" (إنجيل متى 17:3). (ستجد النص الكامل للكتاب المقدس هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا)  ولذلك سُمى هذا اليوم بعيد الظهور الإلهي.  لأن الله أظهر فيه ذاته الثالوثية.  وقد شهد لذلك يوحنا المعمدان.  إذاً الله الواحد الثالوث هو إعلان إلهي وليس نظرية فلسفية أو إختراع بشري.
والمنبع الثاني هو *الإنسان نفسه* حيث أن الله ترك لنفسه شاهداً في الإنسان حتى لا يضل عنه، إذ طبع فيه صورته الثالوثية، وهي الذات العاقلة، الناطقة بالكلمة، والحية بالروح.  وهذه الذات الثالوثية هي الجوهر الخالد في الإنسان والباقي بعد إنحلال الجسد.  وكل من يتأمل ذاته الثالوثية ويدخل في أعماقها، من السهل عليه إدراك صورة الله الواحد الثالوث.


----------



## asmicheal (20 فبراير 2010)

*رد: العقيدة المسيحية (ملف متكامل )*

*كيف يكون المسيح إنساناً ثم تعبدونه وتقولون عنه إنه إله؟!  هل قال سيدنا عيسى أنا إله اعبدوني؟!*
*الإجابة: *
إن كان *المسيح هو كلمة الله*، فهو بالضرورة *يحمل صفات الله *لأن المشابهة قائمة بين الله وكلمته.  فإن كان النور الصادر من الشمس يحمل صفات الشمس، والكلمة المولودة من العقل تحمل صفات العقل.  *فهكذا كلمة الله يحمل صفات الله لأنه مولود منه وأصلاً قائم فيه*.  فإن كان الله جوهره روحي بعيد عن المادة وغير محدود وموجود في كل مكان وأزلي وأبدي.
أما *ظهوره في شخص المسيح بالجسد *من القديسة مريم فهو أمر حادث له في زمان هذا العالم من أجل رسالة معينة للبشرية هي *رسالة الخلاص*.  كمان أن تجسده لم يحد من لاهوته ولم يغير من صفاته الإلهية، لأن اللاهوت لا يُحَد وصفاته لا تتغير.
وإن كان كلمة الله يحمل صفات الله فهو صورة الله.  لأنه كما أن الكلمة المولودة من العقل الإنساني هي صورة طبق الأصل للعقل الذي ولدها.  وكل من يريد أن يرى العقل يراه في كلمته، لأنه قد 

يصمت الإنسان برهة ولا تعرف ما يدور في عقله ولكنه بمجرد أن يتكلم يتضح مكنون عقله وما يخفيه داخله.  لذلك فإنه يمكن الحكم برجاحة العقل أو عدمها من كلام الإنسان.  فهكذا كلمة الله هو صورة الله ومن يراه يكون كأنه قد رأى الله.  وهذا ما رأينه في المسيح حسب شهادة الكتاب له أنه صورة الله (رسالة فيلبي 6:2) (ستجد النص الكامل للكتاب المقدس هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا).
وإن كان كلمة الله هو صورة الله بالحقيقة فهو يمثل شخص الله أيضاً ولكن كواحد معه وليس كأحد غيره.  لأنه كما نقول إن نور الشمس يمثل الشمس لأنه مولود منها وغير منفصل عنها.  ونقول عن الكلمة إنها تمثل العقل لأنها مولودة منه وغير منفصلة عنه، هكذا كلمة الله نقول عنه إنه يمثل شخص الله لأنه مولود منه وغير منفصل عنه وواحد معه، والواحد مع الله إله، والمولود من إله هو إله.  فلا غبار إذاً على القول إن السيد المسيح إله.  هذا هو التوضيح الأول لألوهية السيد المسيح.  هذا المقال منقول من موقع كنيسة الأنبا تكلا.
وهذا ما يقرره الإنجيل في قوله "*في البدء كان الكلمة وكان الكلمة الله، كل شيء به كان..  وكوِّن العالم به، ولم يعرفه العالم..  والكلمة صار جسداً وحل بيننا ورأينا مجده*" (يوحنا1:1-14).  وفي سورة آل عمران يقول القرآن بنفس هذا المعنى "إذ قالت الملائكة يا مريم إن الله يبشرك *بكلمة منه* إسمه عيسى". ليس هناك تأكيد أكثر من هذا لألوهية السيد المسيح!
أما التوضيح الثاني فهو أنه بجانب حقيقة جوهره الروحي ككلمة الله وإتصافه بالصفات الإلهية، فهناك أيضاً حقيقة *أعمال عجائبه ومعجزاته.  وهي أعمال الله ذاته*.
فالمسيح له المجد أظهر *سلطانه على إعطاء الحياة* بإقامته الموتى، وأظهر *قدرته كخالق* عندما خلق عينين من الطين للمولود أعمى، وعندما خلق خمراً من الماء ومن الخمسة أرغفة والسمكتين طعاماً لخمسة عشر ألف نسمة، وأظهر سلطانه على *إبراء النفوس والأجساد*.. وأظهر *سلطانه على الشياطين*.. إلخ.
كذلك له *سلطان دينونة البشر* يوم يُبعَث الناس من القبور في يوم الحشر الذي هو يوم الدينونة.  ومن المعروف أن الدينونة هي من سلطان الله وحده..  والعالم كله ينتظر مجيئه ثانية من السماء لدينونة جميع البشر.




​عندما نفكر في شهادة الكتاب المؤكدة عن شخص المسيح يمكننا أن نري الكثير من العناصر والنصوص المختلفة التي تؤكد وتبرهن ألوهيته. فمثلاً هناك *النبوات المسيانية *مثل ما جاء في (مزمور 2: 7 -  12) الذي يتحدث عنه *كابن الله*. (مزمور 110: 1) يعلنه *كرب *(مزمور 45: 6، أشعياء 9: 6) تتحدث عن أنه الله وهناك النصوص التعليمية مثل (يوحنا 1: 1، 14) يتحدث عن المسيح علي أنه الكلمة والكلمة كان عند الله وكان الكلمة الله. (فيلبي 2: 5 -  1) تتحدث عنه أنه "صورة الله" (عبرانيين 1: 2 -  3، كولوسي 1: 15) تعلن "أنه بهاء مجد الله ورسم جوهره وحامل كل الأشياء بكلمة قدرته" (عبرانيين 1: 8) يعلن بكل جرأة أنه هو الله. (1 تيموثاوس 3: 16) تؤكد أن "الله ظهر في الجسد" (مرقس 2: 27، لوقا 5: 20، يوحنا11: 43 -  44) كل هذه الشواهد تشهد بامتياز ألوهية المسيح. وهي أيضاً تعيد تعريف السبت وغفران الخطايا وإقامة الموتي. وبالإضافة إلي قيامته بالجسد فإن أقواله التي يعلن فيها "أناهو" تقدم لنا أوضح تأكيدات وبراهين ألوهيته. وفي هذه الأقوال يفصح بنفسه عن الإله المتجسد. وبمساعدة الرسول يوحنا الذي يسجل نفس كلمات الرب يسوع كشاهد عيان ومعه بعض اللاهوتيين المعروفين أحاول تقديم هذه الحقيقة. 
وأبدأ بتسجيل الأغراض الواضحة للبشير يوحنا في كتابته لإنجيل المسيح في (20: 30 -  31) ويقرر يوحنا بوضوح "وآيات أخر كثيرة صنع يسوع قدام تلاميذه لم تكتب في هذا الكتاب. وأما هذه فقد كتبت لتؤمنوا أن *يسوع هو المسيح ابن الله *ولكي تكون لكم إذا آمنتم حياة باسمه". وهكذا نري هدفين ليوحنا: 
* أولاً: يكشف ويوضح أن يسوع هو المسيح ابن الله. *
*ثانياً: يريد أن يعرف الناس ألوهية المسيح الحقيقية "لكي تكون لكم إذا آمنتم حياة باسمه". *
والآن أود أن ألفت النظر للهدف الأول والأساسي ليوحنا. وكما رأينا يحاول يوحنا أن يبرهن أن يسوع هو المسيح مخلص العالم (يوحنا 4: 42). وفي محاولته ذلك يسجل أشياء كثيرة تعينه علي ذلك. مثل شهادة يوحنا المعمدان عنه (1: 29 -  32 -  36) والسامرية (4: 39 -  42) يسوع (8: 13 -  14) والله نفسه (8: 17، 12: 28 -  30) كل هذا يعطينا وصفاً لحياته وإرساليته وأعماله وأقواله وموته وقيامته. كما سجل يوحنا المعجزات المختلفة التي أجراها يسوع. ويوحنا وحده من بين كل الأناجيل الذي يعطي وصفاً لعظة المسيح علي الجبل التي تلقي الضوء علي معني رسالة المعجزات التي أجراها المسيح. وفي موعظة الجبل يذكر المسيح بعض أقواله التي تبدأ "أنا هو" مثل "أنا هو خبز الحياة" (6: 35) "أنا هو القيامة والحياة". وباقي الأقوال حدثت أثناء مناقشاته مع الناس (يوحنا 8: 12) ومع الفريسيين (10: 7 -  9 -  11) ومع التلاميذ (14: 6، 15: 1) 
والأمر الآخر الذي أود أن ألفت نظر القراء له هو الكلمات اليونانية التي ترجمتها "أنا هو". وعن ذلك يقول "ليون موريس" إن يسوع يستخدم هذه الكلمات التأكيدية "أنا هو" لكي يذكر تعاليمه الهامة عن نفسه. 
وفي اللغة اليونانية لا يكتب فاعل الفعل: وصيغة الفعل توضح من هو الفاعل. ولكن لو أردنا تأكيد الفاعل عندما نستخدم الضمير المناسب. والذي يجعل هذا الأمر ذو أهمية في إنجيل يوحنا هو أننا نري استخدام مشابه في الترجمة اليونانية للعهد القديم. حيث نجد المترجمين يستخدمون صيغة التأكيد في الكلام عندما يعبرون عن كلمات تفوه بها الله. وعندما استخدم يسوع تعبير "أنا هو" فهو يتحدث بصيغة الألوهية وهناك اتفاق بين العلماء الدارسين لإنجيل يوحنا أن هذا النوع من الله هو مؤشر هام لما يريد أن يخبرنا به يوحنا عن شخص يسوع. (1) وبكلمات أخري، عندما استخدم يسوع تعبير "أنا هو" كان يشير إلي ألوهيته وكان يوحنا يفعل نفس الشئ عندما سجل أقوال يسوع. 
ويقول "موريس" أن هناك مجموعتان في أقوال "أنا هو" مجموعة بها المبتدأ وأخري بدونه. وعلق علي ذلك بالقول: "كلا التركيبين غير عاديين" ويقتبس ما قاله "ج. هـ. برنارد" ثم يقول "وهذا بكل وضوح أسلوب التعبير عن ألوهيته ..."  (2) وبفحص مجموعتي أقوال "أنا هو" أود أن أتبع مثال "موريس" وأقدم المجموعة السابقة أولاً والأخيرة ثانياً. 
*"أنا هو خبز الحياة" *
من أول وأهم أقوال المسيح التي تبدأ "أنا هو" والمذكورة في إنجيل يوحنا (6: 35) "أنا هو خبز الحياة" وقد قال المسيح هذا القول عقب إشباعه للجماهير. وأثناء أقواله قال لهم "لا تنظروا للطعام البائد بل للطعام الباقي للحياة الأبدية الذي يعطيه لكم ابن الإنسان" (6: 27). وبينما كان المسيح يحاول أن يحثهم علي الإيمان به يواجهه تحد لكي يوضح لهم من هو "فأية آية تصنع لنري ونؤمن بك؟ (عدد 30) ثم أضافوا: "آباؤنا أكلوا المن في البرية كما هو مكتوب: إنه أعطاهم خبزاً من السماء ليأكلوا" (عدد 31) وهم بذلك كانوا يشيروا بوضوح إلي أن موسي أعطاهم المن لأن المسيح استمر في تصحيح مفهومهم الخاطئ. فقال "الحق أقول لكم: ليس موسي أعطاكم الخبز من السماء بل أبي" (عدد 32) ثم يضيف: "أبي يعطيكم الخبز الحقيقي من السماء لأن خبز الله هو النازل من السماء الواهب حياة للعالم" (عدد 33) وبذلك يوضح يسوع لهم أن الله لم يعطهم الخبز النازل من السماء فحسب (في الماضي) بل أنه مازال يعطيهم وأشار إلي نفسه أنه هو "الخبز النازل من السماء" (عدد 33). وكان قصد المسيح الواضح أن يحرك فيهم الرغبة الروحية وإذ بهم يطلبون هذا الخبز النازل من السماء ولكن كان تفكيرهم مرتبط بطلب الخبز المادي كما يظهر هذا في محادثتهم فيما بعد. 
وإذ بيسوع يجيبهم بكل قوة "أنا هو خبز الحياة من يأتي إلي لا يجوع ومن يؤمن بي لا يعطش" (عدد 35). وتوضح هذه الآية جوهر رسالة يسوع. إنه الاستجابة لحاجيات قلب الإنسان: "فخبز الحياة يشير إلي الدور الأساسي الذي يقوم به يسوع لكي يشبع الروح الإنسانية. فخبز يسوع هو المصدر الأول والرئيسي للغذاء الروحي. ولأن الخبز هو الغذاء الرئيسي في العالم لذلك فهو يستطيع أن يشبع كل إنسان. فيسوع هو مخلص العالم. ومعطي الحياة للعالم (عدد 33). ويقول "موريس" أن أداة التعريف "الـ" (الخبز) تشير إلي أن يسوع وحده فقط هو خبز الحياة. ويقرر "ميلن" أن خبز الحياة يشير أيضاً إلي الطبيعة المشبعة ليسوع "ويظهر هذا في قوله" لن يجوع ولن يعطش. فكل أنواع الخبز الأخري مثل المن تترك إحساساً بالجوع في النهاية. وبمقارنتها بمن اختبر المسيح فإنه لا يحتاج إلي أي شئ آخر لإشباعه. وباختصار فإن يسوع بقوله "أنا هو خبز الحياة" يكشف عن طبيعته السماوية وأنه هو فقط الذي يستطيع أن يشبع الحاجة الروحية لمستمعيه. 
يخبرنا يوحنا في بداية إنجيله أن الكلمة المتجسد "فيه كانت الحياة والحياة كانت نور الناس والنور يضئ في الظلمة والظلمة لم تدركه" (يوحنا1: 4 -  5). ومرة أخري يستخدم يوحنا تشبيه النور ويضخم ما قاله سابقاً. ويقرر يوحنا أن المسيح قال أنه نور العالم وأقوال أخري متشابهة في مناسبات مختلفة (8: 12، 9: 5، 12: 35 -  39). وبالرغم من أن يوحنا لم يخبرنا بالضبط متي قال المسيح هذا (8: 12) ولكنه يعرفنا بالمكان الذي قال فيه. حدث هذا في عيد المظال في فناء الهيكل.  (7: 14). 
وأثناء عيد المظال يحدث حدثين دينيين مهمين ولهما إشارة رمزية. الأول هو صب المياه علي الجانب الغربي من المذبح بواسطة الكهنة اللاويين وهم ينشدون ما جاء في مزمور 113. أما الحدث الثاني فهو إضاءة العديد من الشموع الضخمة داخل الهيكل. ويقول البشير يوحنا أن يسوع انتهز هذه الفرصة لاستخدام هذين الرمزين ليوضح تعاليمه لهم (7: 37 -  38، 8: 12). وقد ذكر تشبيه النور في العهد القديم. فمجد الله الذي كان يملأ المكان في السحابة كان يقود الناس إلي أرض الموعد (خروج 13: 21 -  22) وكان يحميهم من أعدائهم (خروج 14: 19 -  25) وتدرب الإسرائيليون علي الغناء "الرب نوري وخلاصي" (مزمور 27: 1) وكانت كلمة الله وناموسه هي النور الذي يضئ الطريق لمن يتعلقون بوصاياه (مزمور 119: 105، 6: 23). وأضاء نور الله في رؤيا (زكريا 1: 4، 13، 26، 28) وبالخلاص (عبرانيين 3: 3 -  4) "والنور هو يهوه العامل وسطهم" (مزمور 44: 3) ويخبرنا أشعياء أن عبد الرب قد جعل نوراً للأمم ليكون خلاص لأقصي الأرض (أشعياء 49: 6) وسيكون العصر الآتي وقت يكون فيه الرب نفسه نوراً أبدياً لشعبه (أشعياء 60: 19 - 22  ورؤيا 21: 23 -  24) كما أن (زكريا 14: 5 -  7) له أهمية خاصة بوعده بالنور في اليوم الأخير ويتبعه وعد بالماء الحي التي تخرج من أورشليم وربما كان هذا النص هو الذي يقرأ في هذا العيد. 
ولهذا وهم يحملون في أذهانهم كل هذه الآيات والطقوس كان إعلان يسوع مدوياً بقوة. وخاصة عندما قال أنه نور للعالم كله وليس لليهود فقط. والإشارة إلي النور ليس فقط مادياً وأخلاقياً كما يستنتج "موريس" عندما أعلن يسوع "إن كان أحد يمشي في الليل يعثر لأن النور ليس فيه" (11: 9 -  10) وهذه الإشارة إلي النور الغير موجود فيه يوضح أننا انتقلنا من النور المادي إلي الحقيقة الروحية ويعلق "موريس" بالقول "إن يسوع أخبر مستمعيه أن الذين يرفضونه ولا يتخذونه مخلصاً لحياتهم هم في خطر عظيم. وبالاختصار نقول أن الفكر الرئيسي في القول "أنا هو نور العالم" أن يسوع هو النور الوحيد الذي يجب أن نرحب به ونؤمن به أيضاً وإلا سوف نهلك.   هذا المقال منقول من موقع كنيسة الأنبا تكلا.
*"أنا هو الباب" *
جاء هذا القول وسط معركة كلامية حدثت بين الفريسيين. ونري يسوع في الفصل التاسع وهو يشفي إنساناً أعمي الذي دافع عن يسوع وآمن به (9: 34 -  38). بعد هذه المعجزة والمعاملة السيئة التي لقيها الرجل الأعمي من الفريسيين قارن يسوع نفسه بالقادة الدينيين في ذلك الوقت ووصفهم بأنهم "سراق ولصوص" هذا التناقض بين المسيح وبين القادة الدينيين أخذ صورة التشبيهات الصارخة في  (10: 1) "حظيرة الخراف" (عدد 2) "الراعي" (عدد 3) "البواب"  " الباب" وبالرغم من حيوية ووضوح هذه التشبيهات لم يفهم الفريسيون قصد يسوع منها (عدد 6). ولكي يوضح يسوع رسالته شرح لهم المعاني المقصودة. فمثلاً وهو يقول "أنا هو الباب" (الذي تدخل منه الخراف إلي الحظيرة) (عدد 7) وقبل ذلك تحدث عن نفسه "كالراعي" (عدد 2) ووضحه بصورة أفضل (عدد 10). 
ماذا كان يقصد يسوع بقوله "أنا هو الباب ؟" ولكي نجيب علي هذا السؤال من الأفضل أن نتذكر أن حظيرة الخراف عادة بها باب واحد والرعاة في الشرق الأدني غالباً ما يناموا عند هذا الباب ويقومون بنفس وظيفة هذا الباب وطبق المسيح هذا التشبيه علي الراعي. ولهذا فلكي نجيب علي سؤالنا نري المسيح يقول أنه هو نفسه وليس أحد آخر الذي من خلاله يمكن للخراف أن تدخل وتخرج وتجد مرعي (9: 9 -  10) وكما يستنتج "موريس" قائلاً "قال يسوع أنا هو الباب" وليس "باب" أي أنه هو وحده الطريق للحياه. وهذا تأكيد آخر لما يقوله يسوع "السارق يأتي ليسرق ويذبح ويهلك وأما أنا فقد أتيت لتكون لكم حياة وليكون لكم أفضل. وهنا يصر يسوع علي أنه توجد طريق واحدة فقط للتمتع بالحياة الأبدية ومصدر واحد فقط لمعرفة الله ونبع واحد للغذاء الروحي وأساس واحد للأمن الروحي وهو يسوع فقط". ثم قال يسوع "إن دخل بي أحد يخلص ويدخل ويخرج ويجد مرعي" (عدد 9) وبالرغم من أنه لم يوضح ماذا يقصد بكلمة "يخلص" فيمكن أن تعني "الحصول علي الحياة الأبدية" لأننا نجد تفسيرين "للخلاص" والحصول علي "الحياة الأبدية" مرتبطتين في (يوحنا 3 ك 16 -  17) ولهذا يجب علينا أن نفهم الربط بين الإثنين. 
وفي الختام كما يقول "موريس" ومرة أخري نحن نواجه فكرة الخلاص الشامل بمعني أنه يمكن أن يدخل من الباب فقط. وإذا كان هناك باب واحد لكل الجنس البشري لذلك فمرة أخري نتذكر شيئاً مهماً للغاية عن يسوع مثل كل أقواله الأخري "أنا هو" فإن قوله "أنا هو الباب" يقودنا للتفكير في ألوهيته. 
*"أنا هو الراعي الصالح" *
في (يوحنا 10: 1) يتحدث يسوع عن الراعي ويضيف صفة "الصالح". ومرة أخري يقارن يسوع نفسه بالقادة الدينيين الذين يقول عنهم "أنهم رعاية غير صالحين أو الراعي الأجير" (10: 12 -  13) وهنا يشير إلي الفريسيين الذين لا يهتمون بالخراف. وهي إشارة واضحة لمعاملتهم السيئة للرجل الأعمي الذي شفاه المسيح. 
عندما استخدم يسوع كلمة "الراعي الصالح" كان يتحدث عن طبيعته الصالحة واستقامته الأخلاقية وجماله. وعند استخدامه كلمة "الراعي" كان يتحدث عن مكانته. فهو راعي الخراف الذي يحمي ويقود ويرشد ويطعم خرافه. وكان يسوع يشير أيضاً إلي إرساليته. وفي ثلاثة مناسبات تحدث يسوع عن أنه "يضع نفسه" من أجل الخراف (10: 15 -  17 -  18). فالراعي الذي يحمي خرافه يحميهم حتي الموت. ويكشف الراعي الآن علي أنه الذبيحة "حمل الله" (يوحنا 1: 29، 35) الذي يضع حياته طوعاً من أجل الخراف. "إن موت المسيح لم يكن حادثاً تراجيدياً ولكنه معين من قبل السماء في حين أن الخلاص يناله من يثق فيه". فهو ليس فقط من أجل "خراف بيت إسرائيل الضالة" يضع نفسه ولكن من أجل خراف حظيرة أخري (10: 16) الأمم. "لكي تكون رعية واحدة وراع واحد"   (10: 16). كيف يمكن أن موت شخص واحد يفتدي كثيرين ما لم يقوم بهذا العمل شخصية سماوية. ولهذا نقول أن أقوال "أنا هو" تعلن ألوهية يسوع المسيح. 
*"أنا هو القيامة والحياة" *
قال يسوع هذا لمرثا الذي توفي أخوها لعازر منذ بضعة أيام وعندما قال لها يسوع إن لعازر سوف يقوم اعتقدت أنه يتحدث عن يوم القيامة (11: 23 -  24) وعند هذه النقطة يعلن هذا القول المدوي "أنا هو القيامة والحياة. من يؤمن بي وإن مات فسيحيا" (11: 25 -  26) وبهذا القول يعلن يسوع أنه ليس فقط يمكنه أن يقيم من الأموات ويمنح الحياة بل أنه هو نفسه القيامة والحياة. كما قال يوحنا   (1: 4) "فيه كانت الحياة" ويقول "موريس" أنه هو القيامة تعني أن الموت (الذي يبدو لنا أنه نهاية كل شئ) لم يعد عقبة، وأنه هو الحياة تعني أن صفة الحياة التي يعطيها لنا هنا والآن لن تتوقف (10: 15). وقول يسوع هذا يسانده إقامة لعازر من الموت (يوحنا 10: 44). 
وفي التعليق علي ما سجله يوحنا عن حادثة إقامة لعازر يقول "موريس": "إنه يكتب عن شخص عظيم وغير عادي وله قوة تغلب الموت. إنه يثبت للجنس البشري أننا كلنا في النهاية سنواجه الموت ولا نستطيع أن نفعل شيئاً حياله. قد يمكننا أن نؤجل الموت لفترة ولكن عندما يحدث لا نستطيع إيقافه. ولكن يوحنا يكتب عن الرب الذي يمكنه أن يهزم الموت. أن القول "أنا هو القيامة والحياة" لا يستطيع أن يتفوه به شخص عادي ولكن يستطيع ذلك شخص سماوي فقط. 
*"أنا هو الطريق والحق والحياة" *
في مساء  ليلة الصلب بدأ يسوع يودع التلاميذ فأقام العشاء الأخير وأعلن عن رحيله (يوحنا 13:   33 -  36، 14: 2 -  3). وعند إعلانه عن رحيله قال "وتعلمون حيث أنا أذهب وتعلمون الطريق" (14: 4) فقال له توما "ياسيد لسنا نعلم أين تذهب فكيف نقدر أن نعرف الطريق؟" أراد توما أن يوضح الموقف لأنه لم يتمكن من فهم ما قاله المسيح. وقد أعطي هذا المسيح فرصة لكي يوضح لهم ما قاله ولذلك قال "أنا هو الطريق والحق والحياة" "لا أحد يأتي إلي الآب إلا بي" (14: 6) وبالرغم من غموض هذه الأقوال إلا أنها تشتمل علي ثلاثة أمور هامة عن المسيح: هو الطريق -  هو الحق -  هو الحياة. 
يقول أولاً "أنا هو الطريق" ومرة أخري نري نوعاً من التخصيص فالأمر مقصور عليه هو فقط ولا يمكننا أن نغفل ذلك. ولأن يسوع يشير إلي ذهابه إلي بيت الآب (عدد 2) "وليس أحد يأتي إلي الآب إلا بي" (عدد 6) يمكننا أن نري هنا أنه لا يتحدث عن طريق أخلاقي ولكن عن طريق الخلاص الذي يقود إلي الآب. فهو يقول بكل ثقة أنه ليس واحد من الطرق الكثيرة التي تقود إلي الله ولكنه "الطريق الوحيد". وهذا القول القوي والواضح يضرب في الصميم ما يؤمن به مجمعنا من تعدد طرق الوصول إلي الله. وهو بذلك يحطم بكل قوة أفكار الإنسان الغير حقيقية للإقتراب إلي الله ويؤكد انفراده بهذا الطريق. إن موته النيابي مرتبط ارتباطاً وثيقاً بكونه هو الطريق. فبهذا الموت تصالح البشر الخطاه مع الله.   هذا المقال منقول من موقع كنيسة الأنبا تكلا.
ثانياً: "أنا هو الحق". وهذا يوضح صدقه الكامل والاعتماد الكلي عليه. فكل ما قاله وكل ما فعله نؤمن به ونثق فيه لا لأنه يقول الحق بل لأنه "هو الحق" فهو كلمة الله المتجسد (1: 1، 14). وقال "كارسون" "إن يسوع هو الحق لأنه بجسد رؤية الله ذاته" (1: 18) وهو وحده الذي قال وفعل كل ما أعطاه الآب. "والكلمة صار جسداً وحل بيننا ورأينا مجده مجداً ..." (يوحنا 1: 14). 
"أنا هو الحياة" ويعلق "موريس" بالقول: "إن هذه الكلمات تذكرنا بما قاله المسيح "أنا هو القيامة والحياة" ونلاحظ هنا أن يسوع مرتبط ارتباطاً وثيقاً بالحياه. إن له حياة من نوع خاص ووجوده الذاتي هو من وجود الله (5: 16). إنه هو الحياه بل ومصدر الحياه للأخرين. (3: 16). إن يسوع هو الطريق الوحيد إلي الله وقد قال كل الحق الذي لم يقله أي شخص آخر. 
*"أنا الكرمة الحقيقية" *
أثناء وجوده في العلية أعلن يسوع للتلاميذ مرتين أنه "الكرمة". في المرة الأولي يربط نفسه بالآب ويقول "أنا الكرمة الحقيقية وأبي الكرام" (15: 1) وفي المرة الثانية يربط نفسه بالمؤمنين ويقول "أنا الكرمة وأنتم الأغصان" ثم يواصل حديثه عن السكني المتبادلة بين المخلص والمخلصين. (15: 5). 
وضح الكثير من المعلقين الصلة بين قول يسوع أنه الكرمة وبين استخدام الكرمة في العهد القديم. يقول اللاهوتي "بروس ميلن" "إن صورة الكرم تخدم رسالة المسيح بطريقتين هامتين. أولاً هي الرمز الأسمي لإسرائيل. كرمة ذهبية ضخمة تنتشر وتغطي رواق الهيكل كما أن العملة التي صكت أثناء الثورة ضد الرومان (67 -  70 ق. م) تحمل رمز الكرمة. وبالعهد القديم تلميحات وثيقة الصلة بالكرمة. وأقوي نص في العهد القديم يقول المسيح أنا الكرمة هو (مزمور 80: 8) حيث يقول عن إسرائيل "كرمة من مصر نقلت" "لتكن يدك علي رجل يمينك الذي اخترته بنفسك" (عدد 17). 
ولكن الكرمة احترقت بالنار "هي محروقة بنار مقطوعة" (مزمور 80: 16). وفشلت إسرائيل في القيام بالدور الذي أسنده إليها الله في أن تكون "فقد جعلتك نوراً للأمم لتكون خلاص إلي أقصي الأرض" (أشعياء 49: 6) ولكن إسرائيل انجذبت إلي آلهة الأمم الأخري التي حولها بدلاً من جعلهم رسالتها. وابتعادهم هذه القرون الطويلة عن مقاصد الله وصل إلي قمته برفضهم المسيا وملكوت الله. (19: 15). ولكن مقاصد الله التي رفضتها إسرائيل لم تنته أو تضيع. لقد حملها من جديد من وقف وسط إسرائيل وبين التلاميذ. وبمقارنته بالكرمة التي حطمت نفسها بعصيانها أصبح يسوع الكرمة الحقيقية. إنه ابن الطاعة الذي بتضحيته وذبيحته تحققت المقاصد القديمة التي رفضتها إسرائيل. "وتباركت فيه جميع قبائل الأرض" (تكوين 12: 2). 
إن صورة الكرمة تشير أيضاً إلي الرسالة. فالكرمة نبات له منفعة كبيرة وله ثمار وفيرة. ويقول "و. تمبل" تعيش الكرمة لكي تعطي عصارة حياتها. زهرتها صغيرة ولكن ثمارها وافرة. وعندما تنضج الثمار ينزع العنب وتقلم الكرمة وقد أكد يسوع علي هذا العمل (يوحنا 15: 2، 4، 5، 8، 16) ولهذا يجب أن نتنبه لهذا النص الذي يركز علي العلاقة الداخلية مع الله. والقصد من ذلك هو تجديد رسالة إسرائيل في المسيح المسيا ومجتمع التلاميذ. في حين لم تغيب تماماً بعض العناصر الموضوعية (إشارة المسيح إلي المحبة والطاعة لوصاياه (يوحنا 15: 10، 12، 17) ويظل التركيز علي إرساليته. فبعد موت المسيح وقيامته سوف يترك هذا العالم. وأرسل تلاميذه للعالم لكي يحملوا إرساليته أثناء غيابه. وهذا هو المعني الرئيسي المتضمن في قول المسيح "أنا الكرمة وأنتم الأغصان". 
وإن كنت ألتقي مع تفسير "ميلن" عن أن يسوع هو الذي حقق أهداف رسالة الله وهو الكرمة الحقيقية وكل ذلك من خلال حياته وموته وقيامته. ولكني لا أتفق تماماً مع تفسيره عن "أنا الكرمة وأنتم الأغصان". كما أنني أوافق علي ما قاله "إن القول الذي تلي ذلك يؤكد الصلة القوية بالمسيح" الذي يثبت في وأنا فيه يأتي بثمر كثير. لأنكم بدوني لا تقدروا أن تفعلوا شيئاً" (15: 5) ويواصل "ميلن" كلامه "إنه من الخطأ أن نفترض أننا بطاقتنا الجسدية نستطيع أن نفعل أي شئ يسر الله. لأننا في ذلك نحتاج القوة التي هو وحده  يستطيع أن يمنحنا إياها. إن شرط الثمر في الخدمة المسيحية هو الصلة القوية بالمسيح. وكلمة "ثمار" في العهد الجديد تعني صفات الشخصية المسيحية (متي 3: 8، 7: 20، رومية 6: 22، غلاطية 5: 22). 
وعندما نؤمن أن "للرب الخلاص" (يونان 2: 9) وأن المسيح تعين من قبل الله ليكون نوراً للأمم وخلاصناً إلي أقصي الأرض (أشعياء 49: 6) وأن تغيير المؤمن يمكن فقط بعمل الروح القدس الساكن فينا (رومية 8: 9) والعلاقة القوية به (يوحنا15: 5). إن هذا القول "أنا هو الكرمة الحقيقية" يوضح ألوهية المسيح.


----------



## asmicheal (20 فبراير 2010)

*رد: العقيدة المسيحية (ملف متكامل )*

إذا كان المسيح إلهاً، فإذاً أنتم تؤمنون بإلهين الله والمسيح وهذا هو الشرك بعينه!​*الإجابة: *
سبق وأكدنا أن *إيماننا بالله هو أنه واحد لا شريك له *خارجاً عن ذاته، ونؤمن أنه خالقنا وخالق كل الأشياء بكلمته المولود منه منذ البدء والقائم فيه منذ الأزل.  *وولادة كلمته منه لا تجعله إلهاً ثانياً *لأنها لم تفصِله عنه، لأنها *ولادة روحية *متصلة بدون إنفصال *كولادة النور من مصدر النور *وكولادة الكلمة من العقل.  كذلك لما أرسل الله كلمته متجسداً لفداء العالم لم ينفصل عنه مثلما يرسل كلمته فتعمل عملها خارج العقل وهي قائمة في ودون أن تنفصل عنه، وكما يخرج النور من مصدره ويملأ كل مكان ولا ينفصل عن مصدره.  هكذا كلمة الله يخرج من العقل الإلهي لكي يعمل عمله حسب إرادة الله دون أن ينفصل عنه الله لا بالولادة الأزلية ولا بالتجسد (اقرأ مقالاً آخراُ عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في قسم الأسئلة والمقالات).  لذلك *فالله وكلمته هما ذات واحدة وإله واحد وليسا اثنين، والوحدة قائمة بينهما*.  كما أن العقل الإنساني وكلمته هما واحد.  هذا المقال منقول من موقع كنيسة الأنبا تكلا.
وكل ما في الأمر أن الله غير المنظور يصبح منظوراً في كلمته المتجسد.  كما أن العقل غير المنظور يصبح منظوراً في كلمته المتجسدة نُطقاً يُسمَع، أو كتابة تُقرأ، أو فِعلاً يُحَس وينُظَر.  إذاً نحن نؤمن بإله واحد ناطق بكلمته صانع به الوجود وكل الخليقة.


----------



## asmicheal (20 فبراير 2010)

*رد: العقيدة المسيحية (ملف متكامل )*

لماذا تقولون أن المسيح إبن الله؟!​*الإجابة: *​*# المسيح إبن الله لحقيقتين:*
* *الأولى*:  *المسيح أصلاً هو كلمة الله المولود من الله منذ الأزل وقبل خلق العالمين*.  وحيث أن كل مولود هو إبن لِمَنْ ولده، فيكون المسيح هو إبن الله.  لذلك كل من يؤمن أن المسيح كلمة الله فبالضرورة يؤمن أنه ابن الله.  أما حقيقة أن المسيح كلمة الله فترجع إلى أن أول صفة تؤكد ألوهية الله هو أنه الخالق.  وإذا لم يكن الله خالقاً ما استحق أن يكون إلهاً للكون!  لأن إله الكون بالضرورة هو خالقه.  والخلق لا يصدر إلا من قوة عاقلة والقوة العاقلة تخلق بالكلمة.  إذاً الله كخالق هو قوة عاقلة وله كلمة هو قدرته الخالقة الصانعة.  وكلمة الله قدرته الصانعة قائم في ذات الله ومولود منه منذ الأزل، وبه خلق الخلق وبع تعامل مع الأنبياء وبه بتجسده فدى العالم.  فإن كان المسيح حسب إعتقاد الكل أنه هو كلمة الله فيكون مولوداً من الله، ومن ثم هو ابن الله بالضرورة.
وهذه الحقيقة يؤكدها ويوضحها الانجيل المقدس "*في البدء كان الكلمة، والكلمة كان عند الله.  كل شيء به كان والكلمة صار جسداً.  الله لم يره أحد قط، الإبن الوحيد الذي هو في حضن الآب هو خَبَّر*" (إنجيل يوحنا 1:1-18).
* *والحقيقة الثانية*:  إنه لما جاء الوقت المناسب لخلاص العالم، *نزل الكلمة من السماء وحلَّ في بطن العذراء مريم وولدته من غير أب بشري، فلذلك تُنْسَب بنوّته لله*.  إذاً المسيح هو إبن الله الأزلي بالطبيعة والجوهر ككلمة الله.  وهو إبن الله المتجسد في الزمان من القديسة مريم.
ونستنتج من هذا أن ابن الله *ليس ولداً ولده الله من زوجة أو امرأة *كما يظن البعض.  الأمر الذي لا يقول به ولا يعتقد به أبسط المسيحيين معرفة بدينه.  لأن الله كلما قلنا جوهرٌ روحي وكلمته جوهر روحي أيضاً.  ولذلك ولادته ولادة روحية، وهي ولادة أزلية.  أما تجسده من القديسة مريم وظهوره لنا في شخص المسيح فهو أمر حادث في الزمن بغرض قيام الله كما سبق وقلنا برسالة معينة هي خلاص العالم.  إذاً المسيح وُجد في الزمن بتجسده، ولكنه هو السابق على الزمن في جوهره الروحي كابن الله الأزلي.  هذا المقال منقول من موقع كنيسة الأنبا تكلا.
وبنوة المسيح لله هذه إنما هي *بنوة فريدة *من نوعها ولا تضاهيها أو تناظرها بنوة أخرى في الوجود.  لذلك يسمى المسيح كلمة الله "*الإبن الوحيد الجنس*" ولا أحد من البشر يملك أن يدَّعي لنفسه ما هو للمسيح في أزليته وبنوّته لله.  لأن جميع البشر حادثون في الزمن لأنهم مخلوقون من أب وأم بشريين، ولا تنطبق على أحد منهم صفة البنوة لله أو صفة الأزلية أو أنه موجود قبل الخلق.  وإن صار ادعاء بوجود مثل هذا الإنسان لصار المؤمنون يؤلِّهونه، ومن ثم يصيرون مشركون بالله.
وفي الاعتراف بالمسيح ابناً لله مجد وغنى عظيم.  فقد أعلن لنا الكتاب أن "*من اعترف بيسوع المسيح هو ابن الله، فالله يثبت فيه وهو في الله*" (1يو15:4).  كما أعلن أيضاً "*كل مَنْ ينكر الابن ليس له الآب أيضاً.  ومن يعترف بالإبن فله الآب أيضاً*" (رسالة يوحنا الأولى 23:2). (ستجد النص الكامل للكتاب المقدس هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا) وهذا يعني أن من يؤمن بابن الله فإنه ينال عطية أبوة الله.  ومن لا يؤمن بابن الله فسيخسر أبوة الله له وهي خسارة عظيمة.  لأنه فرق كبير بين إيماني بالله كخالق فقط وسيد كل الخليقة فلا أعدو بإيماني هذا أكثر من أن أكون أحد مخلوقاته مثل البحر والجبل والشجرة والبهيمة، وبين إيماني به كأب يمتعني بأبوته لي.
لأنه إن كان الله أبي فأنا إبنه.  وإن كنت إبناً لله فأنا أعظم وأغنى من كل أبناء رؤساء وملوك الأرض.  ولكن ليس غنى وعظمة أرضيين إنما غِنى ميراث أبدي لا يفنى ولا يتدنَّس ولا يضمحل محفوظٌ لي في السماء (رسالة بطرس الرسول الأولي 4:1).​


----------



## asmicheal (20 فبراير 2010)

*رد: العقيدة المسيحية (ملف متكامل )*

لماذا يتجسد الله في صورة إنسان؟!​*الإجابة: *
*أولاً*: إن كان الله سيقوم بعمل يتحتم معه أن يعيش بين الناس ويكون له صلة مباشرة بهم ويتعامل معهم وجهاً لوجه، فهذا يتطلب أن يظهر في صورة إنسانية من اللحم والدم، تتناسب مع طبيعة الإنسان، حتى لا يشعر الإنسان بخوف أو بإستغراب في التعامل معه وحتى يتقبل رسالته.  وكثيراً ما تعامل الله بشبه الصورة مع رجال العهد القديم.  أما تجسده بكمال هذه الصورة فقد أعلنه لهم فتنبأوا عنه، وكان لابد أن يتم هذا التجسد في الوقت المناسب.  هذا المقال منقول من موقع كنيسة الأنبا تكلا.
*ثانياً*: إن الانسان هو أسمى مخلوقات الله إذ صنعه على صورته ومثاله وجعل فيه نسمةً من فيه (ستجد النص الكامل للكتاب المقدس هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا).  ولم يكن أنسب من هذه الصورة لكي يظهر بها الله ويتعامل بها مع الإنسان.
*ثالثاً:* كان تجسده من أجل القيام برسالة عامة لكل العالم، وهي رسالة الخلاص والفداء، التي تحتم على من يقوم بها أن يجمع في شخصه بين الإنسان والله.  وحيث أنه لا يقدر إنسان أن يصير إلهاً، ولكن الله قادر على كل شيء فهو قادر أن يتحد بالإنسان من أجل صالح الأنسان، ولذلك تمم تجسده بإنسانية كاملة لكي يتمم خلاص الإنسان.


----------



## asmicheal (20 فبراير 2010)

*رد: العقيدة المسيحية (ملف متكامل )*


إذا كان المسيح هو الله، فكيف يموت الله وهو الحيّ القيّوم؟!  كيف يموت المسيح على الرغم من لاهوته؟ هل الله يموت؟ وهل موت المسيح كان ضعفاً؟​*الإجابة: *
إن الله لا يموت. اللاهوت لا يموت.
ونحن نقول في تسبحة الثلاثة تقديسات " قدوس الله، قدوس القوى، قدوس الحى الذي لا يموت".
و لكن السيد المسيح ليس لاهوتاً فقط، إنما هو متحد بالناسوت. لقد أخذ ناسوتاً من نفي طبيعتنا البشرية، دعى بسببه " إبن الإنسان". وناسوته مكون من الجسد البشرى متحداً بروح بشرية، بطبيعة مثل طبيعتنا قابلة للموت. ولكنها متحدة بالطبيعة الإلهية بغير أنفصال.. 
و عندما مات على الصليب، إنما مات الجسد، بالناسوت.  
 وهذا ما نذكره في صلاة الساعة التاسعة، ونحن نصلى قائلين "يا من ذاق الموت بالجسد في وقت الساعة التاسعة".
و موت المسيح لم يكن ضعفاً. ولم يكن ضد لاهوته. 
 لم يكن ضد لاهوته، لأن اللاهوت حى بطبيعته لا يموت، كما أن شاء لناسوته أن يموت كمحرقة سرور، أيضاً لفداء العالم. ولم يكن موته ضعفاً، للأسباب الآتية: 
1- لم يكن موته ضعفاً، إنما حباً وبذلا. وكما يقول الكتاب " ليس حب أعظم من هذا، أن يضع أحد نفسه لأجل أحبائه" (يو 15: 13) 
2- السيد المسيح تقدم إلى الموت باختياره، فهو الذي بذل ذاته لكى يفدى البشرية من حكم الموت. وما أعظم قوله في الدلالة على ذلك " أنا أضع ذاتى لآخذها أيضاً. ليس أحد يأخذها منى، بل أضعها أنا من ذاتى. لى سلطان أن أضعها، ولى سلطان أن آخذها أيضاً" (يو 10: 17، 17). 
إن ضعف الإنسان العادى في موته، يتركز في أمرين:   
أ- أنه يموت على الرغم منه، وليس له سلطان أن يهرب من الموت. أما المسيح فقد بذل ذاته دون أن يأخذها أحد منه. 
ب- الإنسان العادى إذا مات، ليس في إمكانه أن يقوم إلا أقامه الله. أما المسيح فقام من ذاته. وقال عن روحه " لى سلطان أن آخذها أيضاً". وهذا كلام يقال من مركز القوة وليس من مركز الضعف. 
ومن دلائل قوة المسيح في موته: 
*3- أنه في صلبه وموته " إذا حجاب الهيكل قد إنشق إلى إثنين من فوق إلى أسفل. والأرض تزلزلت، والصخور تشققت، والقبور تفتحت، وقام كثير من أجساد القديسين " حتى أن قائد المائة الذي كان يحرسه خاف – بسبب هذه المعجزة – هو وجنوده وقالوا: حقاً كان هذا إبن الله (متى 27: 51- 52) *
4- دليل آخر، أنه في موته كان يعمل، إذ فتح الفردوس وأدخل فيه آدم وباقى الأبرار واللص. 
5- من دلائل قوته في موته، أنه بالموت داس الموت (2تى 1: 10، عب 2: 14). وأصبح الموت حالياً مجرد قنطرة ذهبية يصل بها الناس إلى الحياة الأفضل. فيقول بولس  الرسول "أين شوكتك يا موت" (1كو 15: 55). 
من كان يدير الكون إذن أثناء موته؟ 
لاهوته كان يدير الكون. اللاهوت الذي لا يموت، الذي لم يتأثر إطلاقاً بموت الجسد.. اللاهوت الموجود في كل مكان، الذي هو أيضاً في السماء (يو 3: 13). 
*

*​إن *الله حقاً حي لا يموت*، وهو قائم بذاته، وعلة قيام كل حي.  ولكن إذ أصبحت هناك حاجة لغفران الخطية بموت مَنْ هو مثل الله ولا يكافئ الله غير ذاته وكلمته.  لذلك تمَّم لنا تجسده وتأنسه في كلمته الذي من طبعه ومن جوهره.  *وبتجسد الكلمة وتأنسه صار قابلاً للموت*.  *ولكن الذي ذاق الموت هو جسد بشريته وليس لاهوته لأن اللاهوت لا يموت*.  لذلك صار الموت لكلمة الله معنوياً من أجل إتحاده بجسد.  أي أن السيد المسيح قد مات بحسب الجسد، لكن لم يمت بحسب طبيعته الإلهية.  فالإنسان العادي له روح وجسد: فروحه لا تموت، ولكن جسده يموت، وهو إنسان واحد.  فبعد أن يموت جسد الانسان يبقى روحاً حياً لأن إلهنا "ليس هو إله أموات بل اله أحياء" (إنجيل مرقس 27:12).  هذا المقال منقول من موقع كنيسة الأنبا تكلا. 
ومما سبق نستنتج حقيقة أن الله مات بمعنى ولم يمت بمعنى آخر (اقرأ مقالاً آخراُ عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في قسم الأسئلة والمقالات).  فهو لم يمت بلاهوته ولكن إنطبق عليه وضع الموت لإتحاده بجسد بشري ذاق به الموت.
فعندما مات السيد المسيح على الصليب فإنه مات بالجسد، أما روحه الإنساني فبقى حياً، وكلاهما متحد بالاهوت: "مُماتاً في الجسد ولكن محيياً في الروح الذي فيه أيضاً، ذهب فكرز للأرواح التي في السجن" (رسالة بطرس الاولى 18:3).  وبهذه الصورة نفهم أن الكلمة المتجسد من الممكن أن يموت بحسب الجسد، ولا يموت بحسب الروح الإنساني، وبالطبع أيضاً لا يموت بحسب الطبيعة الالهية، لأن لا الروح الإنسانى يموت، ولا اللاهوت يموت.


----------



## asmicheal (20 فبراير 2010)

*رد: العقيدة المسيحية (ملف متكامل )*


إذا كان الله قد مات، فمَن الذي كان يدير العالم ويقوده؟!  مَنْ كان يدير الكون أثناء موته؟!​*الإجابة: *
لاهوته كان يدير الكون. اللاهوت الذي لا يموت، الذي لم يتأثر إطلاقاً بموت الجسد.. اللاهوت الموجود في كل مكان، الذي هو أيضاً في السماء (يو 3: 13). 
كما سبق وذكرنا في أسئلة أخرى من هذا القسم بموقع الأنبا تكلا، فإن *الله لم يمت بلاهوته*.  ولكن *الذي وقع عليه فعل الموت هو الناسوت المتحد باللاهوت*.  واللاهوت هو لاهوت الابن الكلمة الذي أرسله الآب إلى العالم ليبذل نفسه عنه لفدائه دون أن ينفصل عن الآب.  *فالكلمة تجسد ومات وهو قائم بكليته في حضن الآب*.  *فالله يسوس العالم بابنه الكلمة ويخلصه في نفس الوقت به أيضاً*.  وهذا ما نقرره في تمجيدنا للابن الكلمة ليس فقط لأنه ولد من العذراء وصلب عنا لكن أيضاً لأنه *الحي الذي لا يموت*.
أي أن الذي وُضِعَ في القبر هو جسد السيد المسيح المتحد باللاهوت، ولكن في نفس الوقت لاهوته يملأ الوجود كله ولا يحده القبر ويدير العالم كله.  هذا المقال منقول من موقع كنيسة الأنبا تكلا.ص 
إن أي شخص له جهاز تليفاز يمكنه أن يستقبل فيه الصورة والإرسال.  ولكن الارسال مالئ الكون المحيط به بحيث يمكن أن يستقبل نفس الأرسال شخص آخر في أي دولة أخرى في العالم، وهو نفس الآرسال!  فبرغم من أن الإرسال مالئ الأجواء الُعليا في العالم، إلا أنه يمكن أن يُستقبل في جهاز صغير بكل تفاصيله وأحداثه وألوانه وكلماته.  فعندما تجسد السيد المسيح كان في بطن العذراء اتحد اللاهوت والناسوت المحدود، وفي نفس الوقت كان اللاهوت يملأ الوجود كله، ولا يحده مكان.  فإذا كان إرسال التليفزيون من الممكن أن يملأ الأجواء في العالم كله، ولا نتعجب من إستقباله في جهاز صغير في بيت!!  هل نتعجب أن لاهوت السيد المسيح يملأ الوجود كله وفي نفس الوقت تستقبله العذراء مريم متجسداً في بطنها بسر لا يُنطَق به ومجيد.  ونفس الوضع عندما كان في القبر، وهو نفسه قال: "ليس أحد صعد إلى السماء إلا الذي نزل من السماء؛ ابن الإنسان الذي هو في السماء" (آنجيل يوحنا 13:3).  أي أن لاهوته يملأ السماء والأرض.


----------



## asmicheal (20 فبراير 2010)

*رد: العقيدة المسيحية (ملف متكامل )*


ما رأيكم في أن الذي صلب هو يهوذا تلميذ المسيح وليس المسيح نفسه؟!​*الإجابة: *
إن *المسيح لم تكن شخصيته مجهولة *في المجتمع اليهودي، لأنه كان يجول في كل مدينة وقرية يكرز بملكوت الله، وصنع مع الشعب معجزات لا يُحصى عددها، وكانت تجتمع إليه ألوف من البشر لكي تستمع إلى تعاليمه.  ثم إنه *قَبْل الصليب مَرَّ بخمس محاكمات أمام ولاة *مثل هيرودس وبيلاطس، وأمام رؤساء الدين مثل حنّان وقيافا رؤساء الكهنة، وبعد هذه المحاكمات وقف بيلاطس والي اليهودية *أمام جموع الشعب *وخَيَّرهم بين تسليم المسيح لهم ليُصلَب وبين باراباس اللص، وعندما طلبوا صلب المسيح سلَّمه بيلاطس إلى جند الرومان ومرَّ بمراحل الجلد واللكم والتعيير و إكليل الشوك، وأخيراً سار في طريق الآلام حاملاً الصليب تحت حراسة مشددة إلى أن بلغ مكان الجلجثة وهناك *سمّروه *ورفعوه على الصليب (ستجد النص الكامل للكتاب المقدس هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا).  وكان *في رفقته *في طريق آلامه حتى مكان صلبه *أمه مريم ويوحنا الحبيب وبقية المريمات*.  وهو على الصليب نطق بكلمات لا ينطق بها لسان بشري.  فمتى إندس يهوذا في هذا المشوار العلني المكشوف أمام كل بشر ليضع نفسه مكان المسيح؟!  *وكيف أن يهوذا بعد خيانته يفعل هذا*؟  ويا ترى لِمَنْ سَلَّم يهوذا نفسه لكي يُصلَب عِوَضاً عن المسيح.  وهل لو كان يهوذا هو الذي صُلِبَ كانت تحدث كل *مظاهر الطبيعة *التي قال بسببها "ديونيسيوس الأريوباغي" العالِم الفلكي "لابد أن إله الطبيعة يتألَّم الآن".  إن رواية يهوذا هذه هي فرية ضد المسيحية لا يصدقها عقل إنسان.  هذا المقال منقول من موقع كنيسة الأنبا تكلا.


----------



## asmicheal (20 فبراير 2010)

*رد: العقيدة المسيحية (ملف متكامل )*


إن الآلام المزرية التي مرَّ بها المسيح حتى ميتة الصليب، هل تليق بإله متجسد؟​

*الإجابة: *
*الحقيقة الأولى*:  أن *هذه الآلام *بكل ما تحمله من صورة مزرية وعار وتحقير حتى موت الصليب *هي أجرة الخطية *التي يرتكبها البشر.  ولا يدرك شناعة الخطية وما تستحقه من عقاب إلا مَنْ يتأمَّل فيما تفعله الخطية من تدنيس للنفس والجسد وإفساد هيكل الله الذي هو جسدنا وفي جسامة إساءتها إلى جلال الله وقداسته.  لأن جميع خطايا الإنسان موجهة إلى شخص الله ذاته قبل أي كائن آخر (مزمور 4:51) (ستجد النص الكامل للكتاب المقدس هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا).
*الحقيقة الثانية*: إن آلام الصليب بكل ما فيها من عار *لا تزيد في وضاعتها عن وضاعة تجسده بالنسبة لعظمة مجده*.  فإن كان التجسد بركة وتكريماً وشرفاً لعالمنا هذا..  فماذا بعد أن صار الله في صورة إنسان (عبد)؟  وإن كان قد أخذ صورة العبودية لغرض خلاص البشر، فلا إعتراض على ما جاز به من ألم وعار.  هذا المقال منقول من موقع كنيسة الأنبا تكلا.
*الحقيقة الثالثة*: إن هذه الآلام بتنوعاتها المختلفة من أدبية ونفسية وروحية وجسدية *كلها ضرورية لإيفاء العدل الإلهي *حقه في قصاص الخطية من آدم وذريته.
*الحقيقة الرابعة*: إنه من أجل فائق *محبة الله للجنس البشري*، هان عليه كل شيء من أجل إنقاذهم من أنياب إبليس، ورفع حكم الموت عنهم، وإرجاع شرف البنوة الإلهية لهم، ورَدّ ميراثهم الأبدي لهم.  وإن كان قد اقتضى الأمر أن يعمل أكثر من ذلك لعمل.


----------



## asmicheal (20 فبراير 2010)

*رد: العقيدة المسيحية (ملف متكامل )*


يقول الكتاب "وجعلنا ملوكاً وكهنة" (رؤ6:1)، إذن، لماذا تنادون بسر الكهنوت، وهل له أدلة من الكتاب المقدس، وخاصة في العهد الجديد؟​*الإجابة: *
 سر الكهنوت Priesthood هو تاج الاسرار لانه بدونه لا يمكن للكنيسه ان تستمر ولا يمكن لاحد ان ينال مواهب الروح القدس بدونه وهذا السر قد تأسس منذ البدء كباقي الأسرار المقدسة.  هذا المقال منقول من موقع كنيسة الأنبا تكلا.
* سر الكهنوت في العهد القديم:
 معني كلمة كاهن خادم وأمر الرب بتقديم الذبيحه عن طريق الكاهن وكلمة كاهن مشتقه من الكلمه العبريه "كوهين" أي المنبيء بأمر الرب والكاهن له منزله النبي وله امتيازات أكثر من الانبياء أذ ان الكاهن مؤتمن علي الشريعه ومسموح له بتقديم الذبائح الي الله للتكفير وحمل خطايا الشعب كما ورد في سفر اللاويين وفي تعاليم الرسل في العهد الجديد.


· عهد الرب الاله لابراهيم في ان يكون أبا لجمهور من الامم "اما انا فهوذا عهدي معك وتكون ابا لجمهور من الامم فلا يدعى اسمك بعد ابرام بل يكون اسمك ابراهيم لاني اجعلك ابا لجمهور من الامم" (تك17:4) وهكذا كان الوعد مع اسحق ابنه (تك26: 2-5) "وظهر له الرب وقال لا تنزل الى مصر اسكن في الارض التي اقول لك تغرب في هذه الارض فاكون معك واباركك لاني لك ولنسلك اعطي جميع هذه البلاد وافي بالقسم الذي اقسمت لابراهيم ابيك واكثر نسلك كنجوم السماء واعطي نسلك جميع هذه البلاد وتتبارك في نسلك جميع امم الارض من اجل ان ابراهيم سمع لقولي وحفظ ما يحفظ لي اوامري وفرائضي وشرائعي "وايضا مع يعقوب وباركه وقال له (تك 32: 28) " فقال لا يدعى اسمك في ما بعد يعقوب بل اسرائيل لانك جاهدت مع الله والناس وقدرت "ودعا الرب موسي لكي يقود شعبه من ارض مصر" وقال الله ايضا لموسى هكذا تقول لبني اسرائيل يهوه اله ابائكم اله ابراهيم واله اسحق واله يعقوب ارسلني اليكم هذا اسمي الى الابد وهذا ذكري الى دور فدور" ( خر 3: 15) واقام هارون اخيه لاعانته "فحمي غضب الرب على موسى وقال اليس هرون اللاوي اخاك انا اعلم انه هو يتكلم وايضا ها هو خارج لاستقبالك فحينما يراك يفرح بقلبه فتكلمه وتضع الكلمات في فمه وانا اكون مع فمك ومع فمه واعلمكما ماذا تصنعان" ( خر 4: 14) وافرزه هارون وبنيه لوظيفة الكهنوت وامر موسي بصناعه ثياب الكهنوت المقدسه له ولابنائه والاصحاح (28) من سفر الخروج يتكلم بكل تفاصيل ملابس الكهنوت "واصنع ثيابا مقدسة لهرون اخيك للمجد والبهاء وتكلم جميع حكماء القلوب الذين ملاتهم روح حكمة ان يصنعوا ثياب هرون لتقديسه ليكهن لي وهذه هي الثياب التي يصنعونها صدرة ورداء وجبة وقميص مخرم وعمامة ومنطقة فيصنعون ثيابا مقدسة لهرون أخيك ولبنيه ليكهن لي وهم يأخذون الذهب والاسمانجوني والارجوان والقرمز والبوص فيصنعون الرداء من ذهب واسمانجوني وارجوان وقرمز وبوص مبروم صنعة حائك حاذق يكون له كتفان موصولان في طرفيه ليتصل وزنار شده الذي عليه يكون منه كصنعته من ذهب واسمانجوني وقرمز وبوص مبروم" ونلاحظ ان كل شيء من ملابس الكهنوت يشير الي مغزي روحي.
· ان من اهتمام الرب بالكهنوت انه أوصي موسي ان يصنع لأخيه هارون ثيابا مقدسه للمجد والبهاء، وتصنع من الكتان النقي الابيض رمز للنقاوة والطهارة التي لرئيس الكهنه، وتصنع واسعه جدا لاتساعة صدره وطول ألاناه علي الخطاه وهو الحامل خطايا شعبه بداخله. ويلبس ايضا الجبه التي مثل العباءة التي تصنع من الاسمانجوني الحرير رمز للسماء.. هكذا ايضا كان رب المجد يسوع المسيح طويل الأناة علي الخطاه ومحب للكل وكان يجول يصنع خيرا، العمامه التي علي راسه هي كتاج وعليه صفيحه من ذهب مكتوب عليها قدس للرب "لان الرب قدسه" او انه كرس حياته للخدمه. اما المنطقه التي من الجلد التي علي وسطه ترمز للاستعداد للعمل وهكذا الرب الذي قال "من أجلهم اقدس انا ذاتي لكي يكونوا هم مقدسين في الحق "لذا يتنبأ عنه اشعياء (اش11:5) "يقضي بالعدل للمساكين ويحكم بالأنصاف لبائسي الارض ويضرب الارض بقضيب فمه ويميت المنافق بنفخة شفتيه ويكون البر منطقة متنيه والأمانة منطقة حقويه".
· اول رئيس كهنة هو ملشيصادق كاهن الله العلي (تك 14) الذي كانت ذبيحته من الخبز والخمر ومذبحة في الارض كلها وهو بلا أب وبلا أم وبلا نسب وهو مشبه بابن الله، وهو الذي بارك ابراهيم مع أنة كان اصغر منه (عب 7).  هذا المقال منقول من موقع كنيسة الأنبا تكلا.
· وطقس سيامه الكاهن قد ذكر في الكتاب المقدس حيث يمسح بالمسحه المقدسة وتصنع هذه المسحه من افخر الاطياب من المر والسليخه والقرفه العطره وقصب الزريره ومن زيت الزيتون "وهذا ما تصنعه لهم لتقديسهم ليكهنوا لي خذ ثورا واحدا ابن بقر وكبشين صحيحين وخبز فطير واقراص فطير ملتوتة بزيت ورقاق فطير مدهونة بزيت من دقيق حنطة تصنعها وتجعلها في سلة واحدة وتقدمها في السلة مع الثور والكبشين وتقدم هرون وبنيه الى باب خيمة الاجتماع وتغسلهم بماء وتاخذ الثياب وتلبس هرون القميص وجبة الرداء والرداء والصدرة وتشده بزنار الرداء وتضع العمامة على راسه وتجعل الاكليل المقدس على العمامة وتاخذ دهن المسحة وتسكبه على راسه وتمسحه وتقدم بنيه وتلبسهم اقمصه" (خر29) وبعد سيامة الكاهن يقدم قربان  لله من ابناء الكاهن من أجل سيامة والدهم في يوم مسحته ( لا6: 19-23 ) ويبدأ الكاهن خدمته من بعد الثلاثون سنه من عمره (عدد4:3) "من ابن ثلاثين سنة فصاعدا الى ابن خمسين سنة كل داخل في الجند ليعمل عملا في خيمة الاجتماع" وهناك وصايا وشروط علي سلوك الكاهن بان "وقال الرب لموسى كلم الكهنة بني هرون وقل لهم لا يتنجس احد منكم لميت في قومه الا لاقربائه الاقرب اليه امه وابيه وابنه وابنته واخيه.... والكاهن الاعظم بين اخوته الذي صب على راسه دهن المسحة وملئت يده ليلبس الثياب لا يكشف راسه ولا يشق ثيابه ولا ياتي الى نفس ميتة ولا يتنجس لابيه او امه ولا يخرج من المقدس لئلا يدنس مقدس الهه لان اكليل دهن مسحة الهه عليه انا الرب هذا ياخذ امراة عذراء ... اذا كان رجل من نسلك في اجيالهم فيه عيب فلا يتقدم ليقرب خبز الهه " وهناك الكثير من الوصايا للكهنه ويمكن الاطلاع عليها في (عدد 6: 22) وايضا (عدد16: 1-31) وايضا (لا21) و(لا22).
· كل من سيم كاهن للرب يجب ان يدهن بزيت المسحة المقدسة لحلول روح الحكمه والفهم روح الله القدوس وهكذا كان عالي الكاهن وصموئيل وداود وشاول وعزرا وزربابل و ابياثار الكاهن ( 1صم 23: 9) واخيمالك بن اخيطوب ويهوياداع (2مل11: 9) وحلقيا الكاهن (2مل22: 4) ويهوصادق (حجي1: 1) وفينحاس (يش 22: 30) واليعازر (يش22: 31) واوريا الكاهن ( 2مل 16: 10) وصادوق (2صم15: 27 ).
· ومن مسئوليات ووظائف الكاهن في العهد القديم هي:
1. حراسة المقدس المقدس الذي لخيمة الاجتماع (عدد3: 38).
2. إ سراج المناره في خيمة الاجتماع بزيت ذيتون علي الدوام (خر 27:20).
3. تقديم الذبيحه امام الرب لصنع السلام بين الله والناس " والنار على المذبح تتقد عليه لا تطفا ويشعل عليها الكاهن حطبا كل صباح ويرتب عليها المحرقة ويوقد عليها شحم ذبائح السلامة نار دائمة تتقد على المذبح لا تطفا " (لا 6: 12و13).
4. تغطية القدس وجمع امتعته عند ارتحال المحله (عدد4:2-20 ).
5. احراق البخور امام مذبح البخور (خر30:7-10).
6. مباركة الشعب " كلم هرون وبنيه قائلا هكذا تباركون بني اسرائيل قائلين لهم يباركك الرب ويحرسك يضيء الرب بوجهه عليك ويرحمك يرفع الرب وجهه عليك ويمنحك سلاما فيجعلون اسمي على بني اسرائيل وانا اباركهم " (عدد6: 24).
7. تعليم الشريعه للشعب (لا10: 11) " وللتمييز بين المقدس والمحلل وبين النجس والطاهر ولتعليم بني اسرائيل جميع الفرائض التي كلمهم الرب بها بيد موسى" ولانه من فم الكاهن تخرج الشريعه.
8. تطهير النجس من خطاياه  (لا15: 14و15).
9. يحكم علي نجاسة الانسان الذي به البرص ويطهر من لم يكن مصاب به (لا13: 1-8).
10. حمل تابوت العهد  (يش3: 6-17).
11. ضرب ابواق الفضه لمناداة الجماعه ولارتحال المحله (عد10: 1-10).
*

*
** الكهنوت في العهد الجديد:*​1. في بداية خدمة الرب يسوع أختار الرب التلاميذ ودعاهم للخدمه "ولما كان النهار دعا تلاميذه واختار منهم اثني عشر الذين سماهم ايضا رسلا" (لو6:13) "وبعد ذلك عين سبعين اخرين ايضا وارسلهم اثنين اثنين امام وجهه الى كل مدينة وموضع حيث كان هو مزمعا ان يأتي" (لو10: 1) وقال لهم "فقال لهم ان الحصاد كثير ولكن الفعلة قليلون فاطلبوا من رب الحصاد ان يرسل فعلة الى حصاده اذهبوا ها انا ارسلكم مثل حملان بين ذئاب" وايضا في (يو15: 16) "ليس انتم اخترتموني بل انا اخترتكم واقمتكم لتذهبوا وتاتوا بثمر ويدوم ثمركم لكي يعطيكم الاب كل ما طلبتم باسمي".  هذا المقال منقول من موقع كنيسة الأنبا تكلا.
1. اعطاهم الرب سلطان غفران الخطايا "الحق اقول لكم كل ما تربطونه على الارض يكون مربوطا في السماء وكل ما تحلونه على الارض يكون محلولا في السماء" (مت18: 18) وكرر الرب الوعد ايضا بعد قيامته" ولما قال هذا نفخ وقال لهم اقبلوا الروح القدس من غفرتم خطاياه تغفر له ومن امسكتم خطاياه امسكت" (يو 20: 21-23) كان كل الذين يؤمنون بالكلمة كانوا يعترفون بخطاياهم للرسل وليوحنا المعمدان "واعتمدوا منه في الاردن معترفين بخطاياهم" (مت3: 6) وايضا" وكان كثيرون من الذين امنوا ياتون مقرين ومخبرين بافعالهم وكان كثيرون من الذين يستعملون السحر يجمعون الكتب ويحرقونها امام الجميع وحسبوا اثمانها فوجدوها خمسين الفا من الفضة هكذا كانت كلمة الرب تنمو وتقوى بشدة" (اع19:18) وصيه يعقوب الرسول بالاعتراف بالزلات وقال "اعترفوا بعضكم لبعض بالزلات وصلوا بعضكم لاجل بعض لكي تشفوا طلبة البار تقتدر كثيرا في فعلها" (يعقوب 5: 16) ويوحنا الانجيلي قال"ان اعترفنا بخطايانا فهو امين وعادل حتى يغفر لنا خطايانا ويطهرنا من كل اثم " (يوحنا الأولى 1: 9) تسليم السر ليس فقط للحل بل ايضا للربط في الخطيه الي الابد وهكذا ربط القديس بطرس الرسول سيمون الساحر وايضا حله من خطيته عندما اعترف بذنبه اليه " فقال له بطرس لتكن فضتك معك للهلاك لانك ظننت ان تقتني موهبة الله بدراهم ليس لك نصيب ولا قرعة في هذا الامر لان قلبك ليس مستقيما امام الله فتب من شرك هذا واطلب الى الله عسى ان يغفر لك فكر قلبك لاني اراك في مرارة المر ورباط الظلم فاجاب سيمون وقال اطلبا انتما الى الرب من اجلي لكي لا ياتي علي شيء مما ذكرتما" (اع 8:21-23)
2. اعطاهم الرب سلطان الشفاء واخراج الشياطين المرضي "ثم دعا تلاميذه الاثني عشر واعطاهم سلطانا على ارواح نجسة حتى يخرجوها ويشفوا كل مرض وكل ضعف" (لو9: 1) (ستجد النص الكامل للكتاب المقدس هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا) و"يضعون ايديهم على المرضى فيبراون" (مر16: 18) "واقام اثني عشر ليكونوا معه وليرسلهم ليكرزوا ويكون لهم سلطان على شفاء الامراض واخراج الشياطين" (مر3: 15).
3. اعطاهم الرب سلطان سيامة الكهنه و الاساقفه وتسليم ووضع الايادي والفرز للخدمه وهناك مجموعه من الايات التي تثبت ذلك:
· "وهو اعطى البعض ان يكونوا رسلا والبعض انبياء والبعض مبشرين والبعض رعاة ومعلمين لاجل تكميل القديسين لعمل الخدمة لبنيان جسد المسيح الى ان ننتهي جميعنا الى وحدانية الايمان ومعرفة ابن الله الى انسان كامل الى قياس قامة ملء المسيح" (افس 4: 11).
· "العل الجميع رسل العل الجميع انبياء العل الجميع معلمون العل الجميع اصحاب قوات" (1كو12: 29).
· "وكيف يكرزون ان لم يرسلوا كما هو مكتوب ما اجمل أقدام المبشرين بالسلام المبشرين بالخيرات" (رؤ10).
· "وبينما هم يخدمون الرب ويصومون قال الروح القدس افرزوا لي برنابا وشاول للعمل الذي دعوتهما اليه" (أع 13).
· "فصاموا حينئذ وصلوا ووضعوا عليهما الايادي ثم اطلقوهما فهذان اذ ارسلا من الروح القدس انحدرا الى سلوكية" (أع 13).
· "ولكن لنا مواهب مختلفة بحسب النعمة المعطاة لنا انبوة فبالنسبة الى الايمان ام خدمة ففي الخدمة ام المعلم ففي التعليم ام الواعظ ففي الوعظ المعطي فبسخاء المدبر فباجتهاد الراحم فبسرور" (رو 12)، وهكذا الروح القدس يعمل الي الان.
· (1تي5: 19-22) "لا تقبل شكاية على شيخ (قس) الا على شاهدين او ثلاثة شهود... لا تضع يدا على احد بالعجلة" وقال ايضا لطيطس تلميذة "من اجل هذا تركتك في كريت لكي تكمل ترتيب الامور الناقصة وتقيم في كل مدينة شيوخا كما اوصيتك" (تي1: 5).
· (1تي5: 17) "اما الشيوخ المدبرون حسنا فليحسبوا اهلا لكرامة مضاعفة ولا سيما الذين يتعبون في الكلمة والتعليم" هكذا يوصي الرسول بولس الي كل القسوس او الكهنه الذين يتعبون في الكلمة والتعليم.​4.  ارسلهم الرب للكرازه وقال لهم "دفع الي كل سلطان في السماء وعلى الارض فاذهبوا وتلمذوا جميع الامم وعمدوهم باسم الاب والابن والروح القدس وعلموهم ان يحفظوا جميع ما اوصيتكم به وها انا معكم كل الايام الى انقضاء الدهر امين" ( مت28: 19) وفي الاصحاح العاشر من انجيل معلمنا لوقا قال لهم الرب ايضا "اية مدينة دخلتموها وقبلوكم فكلوا مما يقدم لكم واشفوا المرضى الذين فيها وقولوا لهم قد اقترب منكم ملكوت الله واية مدينة دخلتموها ولم يقبلوكم فاخرجوا الى شوارعها وقولوا حتى الغبار الذي لصق بنا من مدينتكم ننفضه لكم ولكن اعلموا هذا انه قد اقترب منكم ملكوت الله .... الذي يسمع منكم يسمع مني والذي يرذلكم يرذلني والذي يرذلني يرذل الذي ارسلني…. ولكن لا تفرحوا بهذا ان الارواح تخضع لكم بل افرحوا بالحري ان اسماءكم كتبت في السماوات".
5. اعطي الرب يسوع تلاميذة الاطهار سلطان اعطاء الروح القدس للفرز للكهنوت واقام الرسل سبعة شمامسه بعد ان اختارهم الشعب ووضعوا عليهم الايادي "فاختاروا استفانوس رجلا مملوا من الايمان والروح القدس وفيلبس وبروخورس ونيكانور وتيمون وبرميناس ونيقولاوس دخيلا انطاكيا الذين اقاموهم امام الرسل فصلوا ووضعوا عليهم الايادي وكانت كلمة الله تنمو وعدد التلاميذ يتكاثر جدا في اورشليم وجمهور كثير من الكهنة يطيعون الايمان" (اع 6: 2-6) واقاموا كهنه واساقفه في كل كنيسه "بولس وتيموثاوس عبدا يسوع المسيح الى جميع القديسين في المسيح يسوع الذين في فيلبي مع اساقفة وشمامسة" (في1: 1).
6.   في وصايا الرسل والتلاميذ نجد مدي احترام الكهنوت "احترزوا اذا لانفسكم ولجميع الرعية التي اقامكم الروح القدس فيها أساقفة لترعوا كنيسة الله التي اقتناها بدمه" (أع20: 28) وفي وصايا الرسول بولس لتلميذه تيموثاوس نجد مدي عظمة مسؤلية الأسقف "صادقة هي الكلمة ان ابتغى احد الاسقفية فيشتهي عملا صالحا فيجب ان يكون الاسقف بلا لوم بعل امراة واحدة صاحيا عاقلا محتشما مضيفا للغرباء صالحا للتعليم غير مدمن الخمر ولا ضراب ولا طامع بالربح القبيح بل حليما غير مخاصم ولا محب للمال يدبر بيته حسنا له اولاد في الخضوع بكل وقار وانما ان كان احد لا يعرف ان يدبر بيته فكيف يعتني بكنيسة الله غير حديث الايمان لئلا يتصلف فيسقط في دينونة ابليس ويجب ايضا ان تكون له شهادة حسنة من الذين هم من خارج لئلا يسقط في تعيير وفخ ابليس" (1تي3) وعن شروط الشموسيه يقول "يجب ان يكون الشمامسة ذوي وقار لا ذوي لسانين غير مولعين بالخمر الكثير ولا طامعين بالربح القبي ولهم سر الايمان بضمير طاهر وانما هؤلاء ايضا ليختبروا اولا ثم يتشمسوا ان كانوا بلا لوم.... ليكن الشمامسة كل بعل امراة واحدة مدبرين اولادهم وبيوتهم حسنا لان الذين تشمسوا حسنا يقتنون لانفسهم درجة حسنة وثقة كثيرة في الايمان" (1تي3) ويوصي الرسول بولس تلميذه تيموثاوس قائلا "اوص بهذا وعلم لا يستهن احد بحداثتك بل كن قدوة للمؤمنين في الكلام في التصرف في المحبة في الروح في الايمان في الطهارة الى ان اجيء اعكف على القراءة والوعظ والتعليم لا تهمل الموهبة التي فيك المعطاة لك بالنبوة مع وضع ايدي المشيخة اهتم بهذا كن فيه لكي يكون تقدمك ظاهرا في كل شيء لاحظ نفسك والتعليم وداوم على ذلك لانك اذا فعلت هذا تخلص نفسك والذين يسمعونك ايضا" (1تي4: 11-17) وعن احتمال الالم في الخدمه ينصحه في الرسالة الثانية قائلا "اكرز بالكلمة اعكف على ذلك في وقت مناسب وغير مناسب وبخ انتهر عظ بكل اناة وتعليم لانه سيكون وقت لا يحتملون فيه التعليم الصحيح بل حسب شهواتهم الخاصة يجمعون لهم معلمين مستحكة مسامعهم فيصرفون مسامعهم عن الحق وينحرفون الى الخرافات واما انت فاصح في كل شيء احتمل المشقات اعمل عمل المبشر تمم خدمتك" (2تي4:2-5) وفي رسالته الي تيطس يقول الرسول بولس عن الاسقفيه "لانه يجب ان يكون الاسقف بلا لوم كوكيل الله غير معجب بنفسه ولا غضوب ولا مدمن الخمر ولا ضراب ولا طامع في الربح القبيح" (تيطس 1: 7).
7.  لذا نجد في الخلاصه ان الرسل اختاروا اساقفه و قسوس وشمامسه للخدمه والرعايه الروحيه والرسل نفذوا وصية الرب وهذا تطبيق عن كلام الرب لهم عن ملكوت الله وعن كيفيه تأسيس كنيسته "وانتخبا لهم قسوسا في كل كنيسة ثم صليا باصوام واستودعاهم للرب الذي كانوا قد امنوا به (أع14: 23).
+ ومن ميليتس ارسل الى افسس واستدعى قسوس الكنيسة (أع20: 17).


----------



## asmicheal (20 فبراير 2010)

*رد: العقيدة المسيحية (ملف متكامل )*


وجدت في أحد الردود على أسئلتكم أن موضوع التثليث موجود في القرآن الكريم ولكنني لم أجده في الإنجيل!!  فكيف ذلك؟!​ا*لإجابة: *
أولاً: كيف تقول أن الكتاب المقدس لم يتناول موضوع ثالوث الله Holy Trinity؟!  وثانياً: هل نقدر أن نرفض تعليم مُعلَن من الله صراحة لسبب عجز عقولنا عن إدراك كنهه؟!

# فمن الناحية الأولى:
إن ملخص تعليم الكتاب المقدس في هذا الموضوع هو أنه *لا يوجد إلا إله واحد *فقط، ومع ذلك لكل من الاب والابن والروح القدس صفات اللاهوت وحقوقه. وبالتفصيل نقول:
- أنه لا إله إلا الإله الوحيد السرمدي الحقيقي.  ومن نصوص الكتاب على وحدانية الله ما يلي "اسمع يا إسرائيل، الرب إلهنا رب واحد" (التثنية 4:6)، "هكذا يقول الرب ملك إسرائيل وفاديه رب الجنود، أنا الأول والآخر ولا إله غيري" (أشعياء 6:44) (ستجد النص الكامل للكتاب المقدس هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا) وأيضاً "أنت تؤمن أن الله واحد، حسناً تفعل" 

(يعقوب 19:2).  ومن وصايا الله العشر التي تتضمن خلاصة الناموس الأدبي للدين اليهودي، والدين المسيحي أيضاً، أن الوصية الأولى والعظمى منها هي "لا يكن لك آلهة أخرى أمامي*"* ومن ثم كان كل تعليم يضاد ذلك باطل.
- إن لكل من الآب والابن والروح القدس ما للآخر من الألقاب والصفات الإلهية (إلا ما كان خاصاً بالأقنومية) وأن كلاً منهم يستحق العبادة الإلهية، والمحبة والإكرام والثقة. فيتضح من الكتاب المقدس لاهوت الابن كما يتضح لاهوت الاب، ويتضح لاهوت الروح كما يتضح لاهوت الاب والابن.
- أن أسماء أقانيم الثالوث الأقدس، أي الاب والابن والروح القدس، ليست كنايات عن نسب مختلفة بين الله وخلائقه، على ما يزعم البعض، كلفظة خالق وحافظ ومنعم التي تشير إلى نسب كهذه. ومن إعلانات الكتاب المقدس التي تثبيت ذلك:
* أن كلاً من الاب والابن والروح القدس يقول عن ذاته "أنا*"*.
* أن كلاً منهم يقول للآخر في الخطاب "أنت" ويقول عنه في الغيبة *"*هو*"*.
* أن الاب يحب الابن، والابن يحب الاب والروح القدس يشهد للابن.  هذا المقال منقول من موقع كنيسة الأنبا تكلا.
- فيظهر من ذلك أن بين كل منهم والآخر من النسب ما يدل على التمييز في الأقنومية، لا الاختلاف. وأنه يوجد إله واحد فقط في ثلاثة أقانيم، وهم الاب والابن والروح القدس.




​# ماذا يتضمن تعليم التوحيد و التثليث معاً؟
إن تعليم التوحيد والتلثيث معاً يتضمن ما يلي:
1- وحدانية الله 
2- لاهوت الاب والابن و الروح القدس
3- أن الاب والابن والروح القدس، أقانيم ممتازون الواحد عن الآخر
4- أنهم واحد في الجوهر متساوون في القدرة والمجد
5- أن بين أقانيم الثالوث الأقدس تمييزاً في الوظائف والعمل، لأن الكتاب المقدس يعلم أن الاب يرسل الابن، وأن الاب والابن يرسلان الروح القدس، ولم يذكر قط أن الابن يرسل الاب، ولا أن الروح القدس يرسل الاب، أو الابن مع أن الاب والابن الروح القدس واحد في الجوهر، ومتساوون في القدرة والمجد.
6- أن بعض أعمال اللاهوت تُنسب على الخصوص إلى الاب، وغيرها إلى الابن وأخرى إلى الروح القدس، مثال ذلك ما قيل أن الاب يختار ويدعو، وأن الابن يفدي، وأن الروح القدس يقدس ويجدد.
8- تنسب بعض الصفات إلى أقنوم من الثالوث دون الآخرين، كالأبوة إلى الاب والبنوة إلى الابن، والانبثاق إلى الروح القدس
فإن قيل أن هذا التعليم فوق إدراكنا، قلنا ذلك لا يفسده، كما أنه لا يفسد ما شاكله من الحقائق العلمية والدينية.  وإن قيل أن جوهراً واحد ذا ثلاثة أقانيم محال، قلنا تلك دعوى بلا برهان، وأن عقولنا القاصرة لم تخلق مقياساً للممكن، وغير الممكن، مما فوق إدراكها.
ومما ينبغي أن يعلم هو أننا لا نعتقد أن الله ثلاثة أقانيم بنفس معنى القول أنه جوهر واحد، لأن لفظ أقنوم ليست بمعنى لفظ جوهر. غير أننا نُسلم بأننا لا نقدر أن نوضح بالتفصيل كل المقصود في لفظ أقنوم ولا حقيقة النسبة التي بين الأقنوم والجوهر. وعجزنا هذا غير مقصور على تعليم التثليث، لأن جل ما نعرفه عن جميع الأمور المادية والروحية ليس هو إدراك الجوهر بل معرفة صفاته وخواصه، ومن باب أولى يصح هذا القول من جهة الله الذي لا نعرف كنه جوهره، ولا أسراره الجوهرية مطلقاً.  بل جل ما نعرفه هو صفات ذلك الجوهر الذي نسميه بالروح المجرد.  وقد اعترض البعض على أن التثليث يستلزم إنقسام جوهر الله إلى ثلاثة أقسام هو قول باطل، لأنه ناشئ عن تصور جوهر الله على أنه مادي، وله صفات مادية، وأما الروح فلا يقبل الإنقسام مطلقاً.  ولما كان العقل البشري عاجزاً عن إدراك جوهر الله، كان حكمنا بإستحالة كونه في ثلاثة أقانيم باطلاً، لأننا نكون قد حكمنا بما هو فوق إدراكنا، وخارج عن دائرة معرفتنا.




​# ما هي القضايا الرئيسية التي يجب النظر إليها في إثبات التثليث؟
1- وحدانية الله
2- أقنومية المسيح ولاهوته
3- أقنومية الروح القدس ولاهوته
4- كون الكتاب المقدس يعلم وجود إله واحد في ثلاثة أقانيم
5- إيضاح ما أعلنه الله في كتابه من النسب التي بين الأقانيم الثلاثة وذلك من الكتاب نفسه




​# كيف تثبت أن تعليم التثليث قد جاء بالكتاب المقدس؟
إن تعليم وحدنية الله، وامتياز الأقانيم أحدها عن الآخر، ومساواتها في الجوهر، ونسبة أحدها إلى الآخر، لم يرد في الكتاب المقدس جملة واحدة بالتصريح، بل في آيات متفرقة، غير أن جوهر هذه الأمور منصوص عليه من أول الكتاب إلى آخره.
ومن الأمور التي تثبت صحة هذا الاعتقاد:
1- وجوده في الإعلانات المتتابعة وانجلاؤه بالتدريج، ففي سفر التكوين تلميحات إلى تعليم التثليث، لا تفهم جلياً إلا بنور إعلانات بعدها، كورود اسم الله (ألوهيم) والضمائر التي تعود إليه في هذا السفر بصيغة الجمع كقوله تعالى "لنصنع الإنسان على صورتنا" وأقوال أخرى تشابهه) أنظر: تكوين 26:1 و22:3 و7:11 و أشعياء 8:6).  وهذا وحده لا يثبت تعليم التثليث، ولكن إذا قابلناه بآيات أُخر معلنة في أزمنة متتابعة تبين لنا أن في اللاهوت ثلاثة أقانيم، وهو ما تكشفه هذه الآيات وما يتوافق مع التعليم الجوهري في الثالوث الأقدس.
كما نرى في أسفار الكتاب المقدس الأولى تمييزاً بين "يهوه" و"ملاك يهوه" وأن لهذا الملاك ألقاباً وعبادة إلهية، ومن أسمائه أيضاً الكلمة والحكمة، وابن الله، وأقنوميته ولاهوته موضحان، وبشكل واضح، لأنه منذ القديم ومنذ الأزل، والإله القدير، ورب داود، والرب برنا، الموعود به قبلاً أنه سيولد من عذراء ويحمل خطايا كثيرين (مزمور 7،6:45 و1:110 وأشعياء 7،6:44، 24 و تكوين 11:31 و13 و15:48 و16).
وجاء في الأسفار المقدسة أن روح الله هو مصدر الحكمة والنظام، وحياة الكون، وأنه يلهم الأنبياء ويعطي القوة والحكمة للرؤساء والقضاة ولشعب الله، وأنه يعلم ويختار، ويحزن ويغتاظ.  ومن كلام يوحنا المعمدان يظهر أنه إله مستحق العبادة ومصدر بركات ثمينة.  والسيد المسيح له كل المجد، تكلم عنه على أنه أقنوم معروف متميز، إذ وعد تلاميذه أنه يرسله إليهم كمعزياً لينوب عنه، ويعلمهم ويقويهم، وبين لهم أنه يجب عليهم أن يقبلوه ويطيعوه (تكوين 2:1 و3:6 و مزمور 30:104 و7:139 و أيوب 13:26 وأشعياء 16:48).  فعلى هذا المنوال نرى أن إعلانات هذا  السر التي كانت أولاً مبهمة أخذت تنجلي رويداً رويداً، حتى إتضح أكمل إيضاح في الإنجيل، وصار إيمان جميع المؤمنين.
2- ألفاظ الصورة الموضوعة للمعمودية:
لقد أمر السيد المسيح أن يعمد المؤمنون باسم الاب والابن والروح القدس، ولذلك كل مسيحي يعتمد باسم الثالوث الأقدس، وهذا يدل على أقنومية كل منهم، ومساواتهم، ويستلزم إقرارنا بأننا مكلفون بالعبادة لهم، والاعتراف بهم علانية.
3- البركة الرسولية:
البركة الرسولية هي طلبة نعمة المسيح من المسيح، ومحبة الاب من الاب، وشركة الروح القدس من الروح القدس. فألفاظ صورة هذه البركة تتضمن الإقرار بأقنومية كل من الاب والابن والروح القدس، وألوهيتهم.
4- ظروف معمودية المسيح:
حين تعمد المسيح خاطبه الاب وحل عليه الروح القدس مثل حمامة.  وهذا يستلزم ما بينته ألفاظ صورة المعمودية والبركة الرسولية.
والسيد المسيح في خطابه لتلاميذه في الليلة التي أسلم فيها (يوحنا 16،15،14) تكلم عن الآب وخاطبه ووعد التلاميذ بإرسال الروح القدس إليهم.  فأوضح به أقنومية وألوهية كل من الآب والابن والروح القدس، كل الإيضاح.
فمن كل ما تقدم من الأدلة، ليس هو الأساس الوحيد لإيمان الكنيسة بالتثليث، بل هو مؤسس على الخصوص على ما يعلمه الكتاب أولاً في وحدانية الله، وثانياً في أقنومية الاب والابن والروح القدس، وألوهية كل منهم.  وخلاصة ما حصلته الكنيسة من تعليم الكتاب المقدس هو وجود إله واحد في ثلاثة أقانيم متساوين في الجوهر والمجد، أي كلاً منهم هو صاحب اللاهوت.




​ونجمل بأوضح ما قيل في هذا الأمر: "فإن الذين يشهدون في السماء هم ثلاثة الآب والكلمة والروح القدس، وهؤلاء الثلاثة هم واحد" (رسالة يوحنا الأولى 7:5).


----------



## nerooo_jesus (20 فبراير 2010)

*رد: العقيدة المسيحية (ملف متكامل )*

مجهود كبير يا قمر 
اسفة على المقاطعة 
ربنا يبـــــــارك تعبك وخدمتك


----------



## asmicheal (20 فبراير 2010)

*رد: العقيدة المسيحية (ملف متكامل )*

*وهل يمكن للشيطان أن يتزوج من إنسان..! *

*لإجابة: 
نحن لا نؤمن مطلقاً بهذا الأمر!
وليس له أي سند عقيدي أو تاريخي.
فلا نعرف أحداً من البشر يرجع نسبه إلى الشياطين Devils.
كما أن مثل هذا الكلام غير مقبول عقلياً.  وعليه ردود كثير من الناحية العقيدية، نذكر من بينها:
الشياطين أرواح، وليست لهم أجساد تتوالد كالبشر.
إنهم أرواح بإعتبارهم ملائكة.  وقد سماهم الكتاب أرواحاً (إنجيل لوقا 20،17:10).
وقال عنهم إنهم "أرواح نجسة" (أنجيل متى 1:10)، وأنهم "أرواح شريرة" (لو21:7)، (أعمال الرسل 12:19).  فكيف للأرواح أن تتوالد؟!  وكيف لهم ككائنات ليس لها أجساد، أن تلد كائنات لها اجساد؟!
وطبعاً الجنس والزواج لا يوجد بين هذه الأرواح.  هذا المقال منقول من موقع كنيسة الأنبا تكلا.
فالشياطين –وإن كانوا قد فقدوا قداستهم- إلا أنه لا تزال لهم طبيعتهم الملائكية.  ولذلك يقول سفر الرؤيا أنه حدثت حرب بين ميخائيل وملائكته والتنين (أي الشيطان) وملائكته: "وحارَب التنين وملائكته..  فطُرَحَ التنين العظيم، الحية القديمة، المدعو إبليس والشيطان، الذي يضل العالم كله، طرح إلى الأرض وطرحت معه ملائكته" (سفر الرؤيا 7:12-9). (ستجد النص الكامل للكتاب المقدس هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا) وماداموا ملائكه، أنظر ما قال المسيح عن الملائكه في حديثه عن القيامه: قال:
"لأنهم في القيامة لا يزوجون ولا يتزوجون، بل يكونون كملائكة الله في السماء" (مت30:22).
إذن الملائكة لا يزوجون ولا يتزوجون.  والشياطين ملائكة تنطبق عليهم هذه الصفة.  إنهم قد يثيرون النواحي الجنسية بين البشر، ولكنهم هم أنفسهم ليست لهم هذه الخواص الجنسية.  فقد يظهر الشيطان في شكل رجل أو في شكل إمرأة.  ولكن:
لا يوجد شيطان امرأة، ولا شيطان رجل...
لا يوجد بين الشياطين ذكر وأنثى.  ولا توجد لهم أجساد رجال، ولا أجساد نساء.  وبالتالي لا توجد فيهم مواد الإخصاب، من حيوانات منوية وبيوضات.  ولا يستطيعون أن يكونوا مصدراً لإيجاد إنسان، ولا حتى لإيجاد شياطين.  فالشياطين سبب كثرتها هو كثرة عدد الساقطين من الملائكة، وليس هو توالد بين الشياطين!
فإن كانوا لا يتوالدون فيما بينهم، فبالأحرى مع البشر.





​والتوالد يحتاج إلى توافق في النوع أو الفصيلة.
فلا يحدث مثلاً توالد بين سمك وطير، ولا بين طير وحيوان، وى بين حيوان وسمك..  ولا بين إنسان وطير..  لابد إذن من توافق في الجنس والنوع.  وعلى نفس القياس لا يمكن أن يحدث توالد بين إنسان وشيطان، بالإضافة إلى أن الشيطان ليس له جسد.
 إن التاريخ لم يقدم لنا مثالاً واحداً لهذا التوالد.
لا نعرف شخصاً واحداً قد ولد من أبوين، أحدهما إنسان والآخر شيطان، حتى يقدم لنا إجابة عن سؤال محير، وهو أية الطبيعتين تكون الغالبة في هذه العلاقة حتى يكون النسل إنساً أو يكون شيطاناً، أو يكون "شيطوإنسان"..!!  وهل يكون مرئياً أم غير مرئي..!
ولعل مصدر هذا السؤال كله، هو قصص العفاريت التي يحكونها للأطفال، والتي تزدحم بها مكتبات قصص الأطفال للأسف الشديد..  بالإضافة إلى القصص التي يتوارثها العامة وأهل الريف، ويتداولون حكاياتها، وربما تشكل جزءاً هاماً من الفلكلور الخاص بهم...




​أدعوك أخي الخادم لأن ترشد هذه المجموعة التي تسأل هذا السؤال في البحث في المكتبة الإستعارية بالكنيسة في سلسلة كتب "سنوات مع أسئلة الناس" لقداسة البابا شنوده الثالث، حول هذا الأمر..  حتى يجدون الإجابة بأنفسهم فتتثبت في عقولهم أكثر..  أو بالأحرى ترشدهم إلى قسم الأسئلة الموجود بهذا الموقع..  حتى يقرأون الرد بانفسهم، ويعرفون أين ينظرون حين يحتاجون الحصول على المعلومة..  حيث أن الإنترنت الآن أصبح شيء أساسي جداً للجميع..  وحتى يتعلمون أن هناك أموراً أخرى في الانترنت غير الدردشة والمواقع الخاطئة وإضاعة الوقت بدون هدف.. 
وبإمكانك كذلك أن تقرأ هذا الكتيب الموجود بين أيديهم لتستطيع الرد بصورة أفضل..  وسيكون من المناسب أيضاً أن تقوم بتحضير درساً (أو أكثر من درس) عن طبيعة الشيطان..  حدود قدراته..  كيف سقط..  عدد الشياطين.. ولا تهمل الجانب الإيجابي من ناحية دراسة الملائكة وطبيعتهم وقدراتهم وحمايتهم لبني البشر وحروبهم مع الشيطان..  مع نهاية الشيطان وإنتصار الملائكة في النهاية..
*


----------



## asmicheal (20 فبراير 2010)

*رد: العقيدة المسيحية (ملف متكامل )*



كيف يتجسد الله في صورة إنسان؟!  وهل هذا يليق بكرامته؟​ا*لإجابة: *
*أولاً*: إن التجسد سر عظيم ذكرته اليهودية و المسيحية و الإسلام، عندما تكلمت عن ولادة كلمة الله من العذراء مريم.  وهو سر لأن ولادة المسيح كلمة الله من مريم بدون رجل هو أمر يفوق العقل.  لأنه على خلاف الطبيعة، ويؤكد أنه عمل إلهي لا يقدر عليه سوى الله الخالق.
وإن كان التجسد يخص قدرة الله وتدبيره، فليس للبشر أن يتعالوا بفكرهم لكي يفحصوا أعمال الله أو يعترضوا على تدبيره الذي تمَّ بقضاء منه.

*ثانياً*: إن كان الله موجوداً بذاته إلا أنه موجود في كل موجود.  لذلك لا يضيره أن يكون في صورة إنسان.  هذا المقال منقول من موقع كنيسة الأنبا تكلا.

*ثالثاً*: إن طبيعة الله اللاهوتية أقوى من طبيعة النار، وبهذه الطبيعة يُطهِّر ويُقدِّس الإناء الجسدي الذي يتحد به ولا تلصق به أدناس هذا الإناء.  وذلك كما تتحد الشمس بالنفايات فتطهرها ولكن قذارتها لا تلصق بها.

*رابعاً*: إن كان التجسد لا يليق بكرامة الله.  ولكن الله رأى أنه ضرورة من أجل خلاص البشر، وقد قبله على نفسه من أجل خلاصهم (اقرأ مقالاً آخراُ عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في قسم الأسئلة والمقالات).  وإن دل هذا على شيء إنما يدل على عظيم محبته لهم وفائق اتضاعه من أجلهم.  ولعله أمر يدعو إلى العجب أن الله عندما أراد أن يتقرب إليَّ بمحبته ويفكني من قيودي ويحررني من عبوديتي أن أحاسبه وهو الله على الوسيلة التي اتخذها لخلاصي أو أن أستنكرها!


----------



## asmicheal (20 فبراير 2010)

*رد: العقيدة المسيحية (ملف متكامل )*


كيف أن الله الغير محدود يصير في جسد محدود؟​ا*لإجابة: *
إن الله لا يتجسد بذاته، ولكن كلمة الله هو الذي له خاصية التجسد.  وهو يتجسد ليعمل عمله في الطبيعة أو مع الإنسان، وحيث أنهما أي الطبيعة والإنسان مخلوقات محدودة؛ فلابد أن يكون تجسده فيهما بصورة محدودة كذلك.  لذلك كلمة الله يتجسد في فعل أو في قول أو بصورة إنسانية، تماماً مثل العقل الإنساني الذي يتجسد في كلمته: مقروءةً أو مسموعةً أو مترجمةً في فعل منظور ومحسوس.  وكما أن العقل الإنساني كلمته لها خاصية التجسد فهكذا أيضاً كلمة الله. (ستجد شروحاً أخرى عن هذا الأمر هنا في قسم الإيمان من موقع الأنبا تكلا).
وتجسد الله في أي صورة من هذه الصور لا تحِد لاهوته، لأن قدرته تظهر في كل صورة حسب غاية وجودها.  فهو يحدد الصورة التي يُظهِر فيها قوته الخالقة ولكن الصورة لا تحده.  وفي علاقة الله بالعالم ظهر بصورة محدودة في كل مخلوقاته وفي علاقاته بالأنبياء.  حيث ظهر بلهيب نار في شجرة عليقة، وفي عمود سحاب ونور، وظهر كثيراً في صورة شبه إنسانية.  لذلك لم يكن غريباً أن يظهر للعالم بصورة إنسانية كاملة.
وإن كان الله جوهره نور؛ فكما أن النور خاصيته الانتشار ويملأ المكان الذي يحل فيه دون أن يحده المكان.  هكذا الله حلَّ بلاهوت كلمته في بطن العذراء مريم واتحد بجسد كامل منها دون أن يحد هذا الجسد لاهوته.  هذا المقال منقول من موقع كنيسة الأنبا تكلا.


----------



## asmicheal (20 فبراير 2010)

*رد: العقيدة المسيحية (ملف متكامل )*


ما هو الخلاص الذي تتكلمون عنه؟!​ا*لإجابة: *
*اليهوديه Judaism والمسيحيه Christianity والاسلام Islam يؤمنون بأن الله خلق الأنسان على أحسن تقويم دون عيب أو شر، وكان مقامه في جنة، وكان على علاقة طيبة بالله، وأن الشر دخل إلى الإنسان بغواية أبليس، فتغيرت حياته بالكامل كما تغيرت علاقته بالله.  وهذه كانت شهوة أبليس إذ أنه عندما رأى الصورة الكاملة التي خُلِقَ عليها الانسان ومجد علاقته مع الله، حسد الإنسان على كماله ومجده اللذين كانا له (أي لإبليس) أصلاً من قبل سقوطه.  لذلك عمل على إفساد علاقة الآنسان بالله، وبحيلته ودهائه استطاع أن يُسْقِط الإنسان في العصيان، ويخرجه عن طاعة الله، ويجلب عليه غضبه ويوقِعه تحت طائلة العقاب الإلهي.*
*أما نتائج السقوط فكانت انفصال الإنسان عن الله، طرده من الفردوس Paradise، عبوديته لإبليس، وقوعه تحت سلطان الخطية، خضوعه لحكم الموت الأبدي، مصيره المحتوم إلى الهاوية مكان الظلمة وانتظار العذاب.*
*هذه الصورة المحزنة التي وصل إليها الإنسان بسبب إنفصاله عن الله، وعبوديته لابليس والخطية والهاوية والموت الأبدي، تشير بقوة إلى مدى إحتياجه لمن ينقذه ويخلصه منها ويُرجِع إليه صورته الأولى، (ستجد النص الكامل للكتاب المقدس هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا)  وهذا ما نطلق عليه حاجة الإنسان إلى الخلاص.*
*والخلاص هنا يعني التحرير والعتق من العبودية.  والمستعبِد الرئيسي هنا هو الموت الذي تسلط على جميع البشر، والذي أصبح السلاح في يد إبليس الذي يشتكي به أمام الله على جنس البشر بسبب خطاياهم وتعدياتهم.  فإذا سقط هذا السلاح من يد إبليس فسوف تنكسر شوكته وينعدم سلطانه على أرواح البشر التي كان يتلقفها بعد خروجها من أجسادها ليلقي بها في الهاوية والجحيم السفلي.  وقد جاء السيد المسيح إلى العالم وتمم هذا الخلاص بإبادته الموت بموته نيابة عن كل البشر.  هذا المقال منقول من موقع كنيسة الأنبا تكلا.*


----------



## asmicheal (20 فبراير 2010)

*رد: العقيدة المسيحية (ملف متكامل )*


ما هي علاقة موت المسيح بخطية الإنسان و خلاصه؟
الإجابة: 
1- إن كانت الخطية تفصل الإنسان عن الله، وتسبب له الموت الأبدي. ولا سبيل للعودة إلى الله ونوال الحياة إلا بمغفرتها. فيكون أوجب شيء للعودة إلى الله عون مغفرة الخطية التي بها يتصالح الإنسان مع الله وتعود علاقته به.

2- ليس من له سلطان على مغفرة الخطية سوى الله وحده، لأن الخطية موجهة في الأصل إليه وحده. وإذ هو رحوم غفور فإنه يغفر. وإذ هو عادل أيضاً فلابد أن تكون مغفرته بمقتضى عدله. أي لابد أن يقتص من الخاطئ حال خطيته تماماً مثل حال بره طالما لم نله قصاص عن خطئه. ولاستوى الخاطئ أيضاً مع البار في المعاملة على الإستمرار في خطئه ومحبطاً للبار في بره. وإن كان البشر في دعوتهم إلى السلام والمصالحة يشترطون ان يكون سلاماً وصلحاً مبنيين على العدل. فليس أقل على الله من أن يقيم سلامه مع الإنسان على عدله خصوصاً عندما يخطئ الإنسان إليه ويعصى وصاياه.

3- إن خطية واحدة تستحق موت صاحبها. فكم هي الخطايا التي يرتكبها الإنسان، ثم كم هي خطايا ملايين البشر. ومن ثم كم هي عدد الميتات التي تستحقها البشرية كلها. وإن كانت أجرة الخطية هي الموت حسب تصريح الكتاب (رومية 32:6). (ستجد النص الكامل للكتاب المقدس هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا) وحسب ما أنذر الله به آدم قبل سقوطه (سفر التكوين 17:2). فلا ثمن لها يغفرها سوى الموت. ولا موت يتسع لرفع حكم الموت عن هذه الأعداد التي لا تُحصى من البشر، بل الأعداد التي لا تحصى من خطاياهم سوى موت كائن غير؛ أي سوى الله نفسه غير المحدود. والله روح غير قابل للموت، ولذلك لابد أن يتجسد لكي يقبل الموت في جسده. ولابد أن يتأنس لكي ينوب عن الإنسان بموته. هذا المقال منقول من موقع كنيسة الأنبا تكلا.

4- وحيث أن الله لا يمكن أن يتجسد بذاته، فلذلك كلمته المساوي له والذي يمكن أن ينوب عنه، والذي له خاصية التجسد، تجسد بحلوله في بطن العذراء مريم وولادته منها. وبهذا التجسد صار ممكناً له أن يذوق الموت وصار مناسباً أن يكون موته قانونياً في خلاص الإنسان وذلك لأنه جمع في ذاته صورة الإنسان الذي يستحق الموت والله الذي به يحمل قوة قادرة على صفح ومغفرة لا نهائية لخطايا جميع البشر في كل زمان ومكان.
إذاً كلمة الله بتجسده وتأنسه وتقديم ذاته للموت قدَّم غفراناً للخطايا ورفعاً لحكم الموت وإعادة للحياة لكل العالم.





=


----------



## asmicheal (20 فبراير 2010)

*رد: العقيدة المسيحية (ملف متكامل )*


ماذا لو أن الله غفر لآدم دون الحاجة إلى تجسد كلمته وموته؟​ا*لإجابة: *


لو كان الله قد غفر لآدم خطيته لصار هذا مبدأ لدى الله أن يغفر لمن يخطئ دون جزاء أو عقاب ولاستوى حال الإنسان في بره وخطئه، كما استوى حال الأبرار مع الأشرار، ولنتج عن هذا:
1- تمادي الأشرار في شرورهم حيث لا يوجد عقاب رادع.  ومن ثم يزيد الشر والأشرار في العالم وينعدم اطمئنان الإنسان على حياته في مجتمع مملوء بالشرور والجرائم.
*2- إحباط الأبرار في برهم وتشجيعهم على انتهاج الشر لشعورهم بأن الله ظالم إذ يستوي لديه الشرير مع البار.  وإذ تحول الأبرار إلى أشرار لأضحى الله إلهاً على خليقة كلها شر وفساد.  هذا المقال منقول من موقع كنيسة الأنبا تكلا.*
3- لم يكن لله أن يغفر خطية سبق أن حدد عقابها من قبل وقوعها.  وإلا لا تكن له كلمة ثابتة فيه ولعرَّض الإنسان على عدم الصدق في أقواله ولإنعدم سلطانه على الإنسان.
*4- عندما نطالب الله بمغفرته خطية الإنسان من أجل رحمته به مع إغفال عدله في معاملته للإنسان، فإننا نخرج عن الإيمان بكمال الله في صفاته.  إذ كما هو رحوم فهو عادل أيضاً. (ستجد النص الكامل للكتاب المقدس هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا)  وكمال الصفات يظهر في الممارسة والمعاملة أي في التطبيق العملي لها، وليس في مجرد الإقرار بوجودها في ذات الله.  فالذين يطالبون الله بمغفرته للخطية دون قصاص فإنهم يتجاوزون منطق العقل والعدل، ويهينون الله بإنتقاص صفاته ولا يكرمونه.*


----------



## asmicheal (20 فبراير 2010)

*رد: العقيدة المسيحية (ملف متكامل )*


لماذا كان عقاب الخطية هو الموت؟​ا*لإجابة: *
لأن الخطية تحمل الموت في طبيعتها:
1- فالخطية والله في طرفيّ نقيض.  فالخطية ظلمة ودنس ومادية جسدية، أما الله فنور وقداسة وروحانية.  والنقيضان لا يجتمعان أي أن الخاطئ والله لا يجتمعان.  إذا من يخطئ يفصل نفسه عن الله فيصير في موت لأنه انفصل عن الله مصدر حياته.

2- والخطية باعتبارها تعدٍّ على وصايا الله فهي تحمل عدم إعتبار لسيادة الله وسلطانه الذي يوجب طاعته والخضوع لوصاياه.  وعدم الاعتبار هذا يحوي في داخله كبرياء الإنسان وتعاليه على الله ووضع نفسه نداً له ونظيراً مستقلاً عنه.  وهذا الكبرياء يفصل الإنسان عن الله مصدر حياته يصير الإنسان في موت.

3- كما تحمل الخطية أيضاً عدم إدراك محبة الله فيما أعطاه من وصايا.  فالله باعتباره خالق الإنسان، والذي يخلق كائناً يحيطه برعايته، ومن واجبات الرعاية التوجيه والإرشاد والتزويد بالنصائح اللازمة لحفظ الحياة.  فيكون إعطاء الوصية نابعا من محبة الله للإنسان ومن واجبات رعايته له.  لذلك من يهمل هذه الوصايا أو يعصاها فإنه يشير إلى أنه لم يدرك بعد محبة الله له في إعطائه الوصية لرعايته أو أنه هو بذاته لا يحب الله، لأنه لو كان يحبه لصار حريصاً على حفظ وصاياه.  ومن لا يحب الله أو لا يحس بمحبة الله له فلا سبيل لتعايشه معه.  ومن ضل معايشة الله ضل طريق الحياة، ومن ثم يحيا في موت.

4- كذلك تحمل الخطية عدم استساغة وصايا الله للحياة بها بسبب مستواها الروحاني السماوي.  وذلك نتيجة الاكتفاء بمستوى الحياة العادية والجسدية والإرتياح لها، وعدم التطلع أو الطموح إلى حياة الروح الكامنة في الوصية، والتي تعد النفس للحياة في السماء مسكن الأرواح الملائكية وأرواح الأبرار والقديسين.  فمن لا يقبلون حياة الروح فسوف لا تناسبهم حياة السماء.  وإن كانت السماء هي مسكن النور مع الله وملائكته فخارجها تكون الظلمة وهي مسكن الأبالسة حيث الموت الأبدي.  هذا المقال منقول من موقع كنيسة الأنبا تكلا.

5- وتحمل الخطية أيضاً عدم قبول وصايا الله لأنها تتمركز جيمعها حول المحبة.  أما الخطية فهي أنانية وتمركز حول الذات لإشباعها وتضخيمها بغير حدود.  والأنانية وتضخيم الذات لا تتفق مع الحياة وسط السمائيين حيث المحبة والخدمة وإفناء الذات.  ومَنْ لا يحتمل حياة المحبة والخدمة لا يقبل بطبيعته الحياة في السماء، فلا يكون له نصيب فيها ويكون نصيبه خارجها، وخارج السماء لا توجد حياة بل موت.

6- وإن كانت الخطية تقوم بجملتها في العصيان، فالله لا يقبل العصاة والمتمردين على وصاياه في ملكوته السماوي.  لأنهم إن كانوا هم هكذا في تمردهم وهم على الأرض، فسوف يكونون كذلك في السماء.  وخصوصاً أنهم بعصيانهم لله يكونون قد باعوا أنفسهم لإبليس واستغنوا به عن الله خالقهم.  ومن باع أبوه الله واستطاب صُحبة إبليس فسوف تدون صُحبته له في النار الأبدية وهذا هو الموت الأبدي.

من كل هذه النتائج التي للخطية والناجمة عن عصيان وصية الله، يتضح كيف تحمل الخطية الموت في ذاتها.  وكأن حكم الله بالموت على الخاطئ إنما هو تقرير من الله للنتيجة الحتمية للخطية وليس حكماً جائزاً من الله على الخاطئ.


----------



## asmicheal (20 فبراير 2010)

*رد: العقيدة المسيحية (ملف متكامل )*


لماذا الله هو الذي يموت عن العالم؟​ا*لإجابة: *
لأسباب *أولها*: إن الذي يموت عن العالم لابد أن يكون بلا خطية.  لأنه لا يصلح أن يموت خاطئ عن نفسه أو عن خاطئ آخر.  لأن أي خاطئ هو مديون بخطيته ومحكوم عليه أصلاً بالموت.  وحيث أن جميع البشر أخطأوا حتى الأنبياء، فلا يصلح واحد منهم أن يموت عن نفسه ولا عن آخرين (انظر سفر التكوين في موقع انبا تكلا هنا).
*ثانياً*: عندما أخطأ الإنسان كانت خطيته موجهة إلى الله، لأنها كانت خروجاً عن طاعته.  ولا يفي الله حقه سوى كائن معادل لله.  وليس من البشر من هو معادل لله.  هذا المقال منقول من موقع كنيسة الأنبا تكلا.
*ثالثاً*: حيث أن خطية الإنسان الأول سرت في ذريته جميعها فلا يوجد إنسان يستطيع أن يموت من أجل البشر جميعهم.w

إذاً، حيث  يوجد إنسان بلا خطية أو يرتقي إلى مستوى الله ليوفيه حقه أو يحمل صفة اللانهائية لكي يموت عن خطايا الأعداد التي لا تُحصى من البشر، وحيث أن الله وحده هو الذي بلا خطية والمكافئ لذاته واللانهائي فيكون هو القادر وحده أن يموت عن العالم.


----------



## asmicheal (20 فبراير 2010)

*رد: العقيدة المسيحية (ملف متكامل )*


لماذا تصرون على أن الموت كان بالصليب؟!​ا*لإجابة: *
ليس هو إصرار بل هو حقيقة بدليل أن الصليب Holy Cross عَلَم جميع المسيحيين في كل أرجاء العالم.  وقد كان الموت بالصليب بالذات لأسباب:
*أولها*: أن ميتة الصليب تحاصر كل كيان الجسد من الرأس من فوق إلى أخمص القدمين من تحت، ومن أقصى طرف الذراع اليمنى إلى أقصى طرف الذراع اليسرى، مما يعني صلب جسد الخطية بكليته ليستوفي قصاصه.


*ثانياً*: لأن الذي يموت على الصليب يكون مرفوعاً عليه، وعلى مرأى من كل عين، حيث يكون الصليب عادى في مكان مرتفع، وبذلك يكون موته ظاهراً حتى يصير خلاصاً مُعلناً لكل البشر.
*ثالثاً*: لإمكان الربط بين الأحداث العظيمة العتيدة أن تحدث وبين شخص المسيح المعلق على الصليب والظاهر أما الجميع وذلك لإظهار مجد لاهوته.  وهذا قد تم فعلاً؛ إذ عندما أظلمت الشمس وتزلزلت الأرض والصخور تشققت، انفتحت بصيرة اللص اليمين على حقيقة المصلوب وناداه قائلاً: "اذكرني يا رب متى جئت في ملكوتك".  كذلك قائد المائة الوثني الذي طعنه بالحربة قال: "حقاً هذا كان ابن الله".
*رابعاً*: لإظهار كمال صفاته الإلهية، لأنه بالصليب برهَن على محبته اللامتناهية حيث قدَّم أقصى ما يمكن تقديمه من بذل الذات، كما ظهر اتضاعه بقبوله موت الصليب الذي كان أشنع ميتة إذ كان وسيلة قتل المجرمين، وكذلك رحمته الواسعة في مغفرة الخطية بغفرانه للص الذي أعلن إيمانه به. (ستجد النص الكامل للكتاب المقدس هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا)  وأيضاً قداسته الكاملة بصفحه ومسامحته للذين جدَّفوا عليه، وتوكيده لكمال ذاته الإلهية بتوافق مشيئته بالتمام مع مشيئة الآب في قبوله الصليب، وإعلانه أنه الحق وهو على الصليب بترجمة كل تعاليمه من مسكنة الروح والوداعة والرحمة والنقاوة وصنع السلام واحتمال الآلام وقبول التعيير إلى سلوك واقعٍ حيٍ.  وإذ أعلن أنه الحق صار نوراً هادياً ومرشداً للعالم بأقواله وأعماله معاً.
وإن كانت هذه كلها هي ثمار الصليب، فليست هناك أسباب أمجد من هذه ليكون الصليب وسيلة الخلاص.
*

*​لقد كان الموت بالصليب يُعتبر عاراً، فاختار الرب أشنع الميتات وأكثرها عاراً في ذلك الزمان.  ولذلك في (رسالة العبرانيين 12: 2)، يقول الرسول عن الرب إنه "أحتمل الصليب مستهيناً بالخزي"..  إذن في الصليب خزي.  ولهذا يقول "فلنخرج إليه إذن خارج المحلة حاملين عاره"، لأن الصليب كان معتبراً عاراً.
وفي العهد القديم، كان الصليب يُعتبر لعنة، إذ قيل "ملعون كل من عُلق على خشبة".  والسيد المسيح أراد بالصليب أن يحمل كل اللعنات التي وقعت على البشرية، وأشار إليها الناموس (سفر التثنية 28). لكي يمنحنا بركة، ولا تكون هناك لعنة فيما بعد.
وكان الصليب يعتبر عثرة بالنسبة لليهود (رساله كورنثوس الأولي 1: 18).  فاختار المسيح هذا العار، وحول الصليب إلى قوة ..    هذا المقال منقول من موقع كنيسة الأنبا تكلا.​وكان الصليب أيضاً من أكثر أنواع الموت إيلاماً، إذ تتمزق في أنسجة الجسد بطريقة مؤلمة جداً، كما يجف الماء الموجود في الجسد لكثرة النزيف والإرهاق الجسدي. والمسيح بهذا حمل الآلام التي كانت تستحقها البشرية.
والصليب كان ميتة يرتفع فيها من يموت على الأرض، وهكذا قال المسيح "وأنا إن ارتفعت اجذب إليَّ الجميع". وهكذا كما ارتفع على الصليب، ارتفع إلى المجد في صعوده، ورفعنا عن مستوى الأرض والتراب بصلبنا معه..  وكان في موته باسطاً ذراعيه لكل البشرية، إشارة لقبلوه الكل.


----------



## asmicheal (20 فبراير 2010)

*رد: العقيدة المسيحية (ملف متكامل )*


هل لديكم دليل على قيامة المسيح من الموت؟​ا*لإجابة: *


*الدليل الأول*: القبر الفارغ الباقي إلى اليوم والخالي من عظام الأموات والذي يشهد بقيامة المسيح Resurrection of Jesus Christ.  والذي رتَّب الله أن يغزو الإمبراطور تيطس الروماني أورشليم عام 70 م فتشتت اليهود حتى لا تكون لهم الفرصة أن يطمروا قبر المخلص وبقية المعالم المقدسة مثلما طمروا خشبة الصليب تحت كيمان الجلجثة وحوَّلوه إلى مقلب قمامة، إلى أن حضرت القديسة هيلانة أم الملك قسطنطين في القرن الثالث الميلادي وأزالت كيمان الجلجثه واكتُشِفَت خشبة الصليب المقدسة.

*الدليل الثاني*: بقاء كفن المسيح إلى اليوم، والذي قام فريق من كبار العلماء بدراسته أكثر من مرة ومعالجته بأحدث الأجهزة الفنية وأثبتوا بيقين علمي أنه كفن المسيح.  ولترتيب الله أن يكون عدد من فريق العلماء هذا من اليهود الذين ينكرون صلب المسيح بل ومجئ المسيح كليّةً.  وبقاء الكفن مع عدم بقاء جسد صاحبه دليل على أن صاحبه قام من الموت.
   هذا المقال منقول من موقع كنيسة الأنبا تكلا.
*الدليل الثالث*: ظهوره لكثيرين ولتلاميذه بعد قيامته. (ستجد النص الكامل للكتاب المقدس هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا)  ولولا تأكدهم من قيامته لما آمنوا ولما جالوا في العالم كله ينادون بموته وقيامته.  وقدموا حياتهم على مذبح الشهادة من أجله.  ولما قبلنا نحن أصلاً الإيمان بالمسيح كما يقول معلمنا بولس "إن لم يكن المسيح قد قام، فباطلة كرازتنا، وباطل أيضاً إيمانكم، ونوجد نحن أيضاً شهود زور لله" (رسالة بولس الرسول الأولى إلى أهل 15،14:15).

*الدليل الرابع*: ظهور نور من قبر المسيح في تذكار قيامته كل عام.  الأمر الذي يؤكد أن الذي كان موضوعاً في القبر ليس جسداً لإنسان بل لإله متجسد.  وهو دليل يجدد نفسه كل عام لكي يكون شهادة حية دامغة أمام كل جاحد منكر لقيامة المسيح.


----------



## asmicheal (20 فبراير 2010)

*رد: العقيدة المسيحية (ملف متكامل )*




نحن لا نقبل إكرامكم للصليب الذي تقولون إن المسيح صلب عليه.  وكيف تعبدون خشبة؟​ا*لإجابة: *


نحن لا نعبد الصليب Holy Cross ولكننا نقدس الصليب لأنه أعظم علامة لمحبة الله لنا.
أما موضوع هذه المحبة فيتلخص في سقوط الإنسان في الخطية بغواية إبليس، والله دبر خلاصه بالصليب بتجسده.  وأصبح الصليب وسيلة للغفران والتقديس.  ومتى تطهر الإنسان وتقدس أمكنه أن يتعايش مع الله القدوس في سمائه في الحياة الأخرى.
وهي حكمة الله أن يتمم خلاص العالم بالصليب كما معلمنا بولس "الحكمة المكتومة التي سبق الله فعينها قبل الدهور لمجدنا.  التي لم يعلمها أحد من عظماء هذا الدهر.  لأن لو عرفوا لما صلبوا رب المجد" (رسالة كورنثوس الأولى 8،7:2). (ستجد النص الكامل للكتاب المقدس هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا)  والصليب بهذا الخلاص يحمل أسراراً كثيرة لقوة الله، إذ به هزم الشيطان والموت والخطية والهاوية والعبودية؛ وهذا سبب محبتنا للصليب وتقديسنا له.
بل إن الصليب له أهمية كبيرة في حياتنا، وعلامته وقوته  تفارقنا ليلاً ونهاراً.  إذ نحن لا نبدأ عملاً إلا برشم الصليب ونرشم علامته على ما نأكله وما نشربه.  ونرشمه قبل ومنا وعند استيقاظنا.  ونرشمه لحلول البركة ولطرد الشياطين والأفكار الشريرة وإخماد الشهوات والميول الشريرة والإنفعالات الخاطئة، ولإبطال مفعول السموم والميكروبات التي لا نعرف مصدرها، ونشربه في مواجهة المخاطر والأماكن الموحِشة.  والصليب في عمومه منهج لحياتنا في إحتمال الآلام والمضايقات والإضطهادات.  ويعتبر مصدراً للتعزية وبلسماً لنا في كل هذه.  وبقدر ما نتأمل في الصليب بقدر ما تنكشف أعماق محبة الله لنا وتزداد محبتنا له.  لذلك نحن نمجد الصليب ونتمسك به وندقه على أيدينا ونلبسه على صدورنا ونضعه على قبورنا وهو علم كنائسنا.  وكل البركات والنعم الموجودة في الصليب ينالها المؤمن بالإختبار والممارسة بإيمان.  ومن يدركها لا يسعه إلا أن يقول مع معلمنا بولس "وأما من جهتي فحاشا لي أن أفتخر إلا بصليب ربنا يسوع المسيح الذي به قد صُلِبَ العالم لي وأنا للعالم" (1كو24،23:1).
وتقديسنا نحن للصليب يشبهه تقديس أفراد مجتمعنا للكعبة المشرفة، إذ يرون فيها عملاً إلهياً وبركة مقدسة.  لذلك يطوفون حولها ليأخذوا بركتها وينالوا رضوان الله.  وهم يفتخرون بالكعبة كشيء مقدس ولربما يتزين البعض منهم بأشكال ذهبية أو فضية لها كما نتزين نحن المسيحيين بأشكال الصليب.  هذا المقال منقول من موقع كنيسة الأنبا تكلا.
ويبدو أن كل أصحاب عقيدة لهم رمز حسّي يربطهم بالله، يقدسونه لأنه يرمز إلى عمل عظيم عمله الله معهم، وإن كان هذا الرمز ينال التكريم والتقديس إلا أن العبادة لا تُقدَّم له بل لله وحده.
*

*​ومن الجدير بالذكر أن جميع الناس في العالم بغض النظر عن دينهم، عندما يقوم أحد بحسدهم أو بالحقد عليهم، على الفور يبحث الشخص عن خشب ويقول: "إمسك الخشب" أو "*Touch wood*" أو ‘*Knock on wood*’..  وما هو قيمة الخشب إلا أنه مادة الصليب المقدس، وبه يسعى الشخص للخلاص من الحسد عن طريق المجئ للصليب..  وتحوَّر هذا الأمر، ويعمله الكثيرون بدون فهم...
لذلك وإن كان الصليب أصلاً من الخشب، والكعبة هي من الحجر لذلك فتعبير خاطئ أن يُقال إن هؤلاء يعبدون خشبة، وأولئك يعبدون حجراً!  ولكن التعبير السليم أن كلاً منهم يقدس ما يعتقد فيه.


----------



## asmicheal (20 فبراير 2010)

*رد: العقيدة المسيحية (ملف متكامل )*


[FONT=أعرف أن كلمة باراكليت كلمة يونانية تعني "من يشكر كثيراً"، أليس هذا صحيح؟  فإذا قلتم أنها تعني الروح القدس، فمن أين أتيتم بهذا؟!]تزعجني جداً الآية التي تقول: "كل خطية وتجديف يُغفَر للناس. وأما التجديف على الروح القدس فلن يُغفَر للناس" (مت31:12). وأحياناً أظن أنني وقعت في خطية التجديف هذه، فأقع في اليأس.. أرجو أن تشرح لي ما معنى التجديف على الروح القدس؟ وكيف أنه لا مغفرة لها في هذا الدهر ولا في الدهر الآتي؟! وعدم المغفرة هذا، كيف يتفق مع رحمة الله ووعوده الكثيرة..؟![/FONT]
[FONT=أعرف أن كلمة باراكليت كلمة يونانية تعني "من يشكر كثيراً"، أليس هذا صحيح؟  فإذا قلتم أنها تعني الروح القدس، فمن أين أتيتم بهذا؟!]سؤال آخر: هل التفسير هو عن التجديف العادي أم خص السيد المسيح الأشخاص الذين أمامه وقالو ان به روحا نجسة فقط لأنهم أهانو روح الله بداخله؟ وهل هناك اي نوع من الخطايا لا يسامح عنها الله مهما بلغ حجمها وليس لصاحبها مغفرة الى الأبد؟[/FONT]​ا*لإجابة: *
مخاوفك هذه هي محاربة من الشيطان ليوقعك في اليأس.  فاطمئن..  أما معنى التجديف على الروح، والخطية التي بلا مغفرة، فسنشرحه هنا بمعونة الرب..
ليس التجديف على الروح القدس blasphemy against the Holy Spirit هو عدم الإيمان بالروح القدس ولاهوته وعمله، وليس هو أن تشتم الروح القدس!  فالملحدون إذا آمنوا، يغفر الله لهم عدم إيمانهم القديم وسخريتهم بالله وروحه القدوس..  كذلك كل الذين تبعوا مقدونيوس في هرطقته وإنكاره لاهوت الروح القدس، لما تابوا قبلتهم الكنيسة وأعطتهم الحل والمغفرة.
إذن، ما هو التجديف على الروح القدس؟ وكيف لا يغفر؟
التجديف على الروح القدس، هو الرفض الكامل الدائم لكل عمل للروح القدس في القلب..  رفض يستمر مدى الحياة.


وطبعاً نتيجه لهذا الرفض، لا يتوب الإنسان، فلا يغفر الله له.
إن الله من حنانه يقبل كل توبة ويغفر.  وهو الذي قال "من يقبل إليَّ، لا أخرجه خارجاً" (إنجيل يوحنا 37:6).  وصدق القديسون في قولهم: *"لا توجد خطية بلا مغفرة، إلا التي بلا توبة".*
فإذا مات الإنسان في خطاياه، بلا توبة، حينئذ يهلك، حسب قول الرب "إن لم تتوبوا، فجميعكم كذلك تهلكون" (أنجيل لوقا 5:13).
إذن، عدم التوبة حتى الموت، هي الخطية الوحيدة التي بلا مغفرة.  فإذا كان الأمر هكذا، يواجهنا هذا السؤال:  هذا المقال منقول من موقع كنيسة الأنبا تكلا.
ما علاقة عدم التوبة بالتجديف على الروح القدس؟
علاقة واضحة.  وهي أن الإنسان لا يتوب، إلا بعمل الروح فيه.  فالروح القدس هو الذي يبكت الإنسان على الخطية (يو8:16). (ستجد النص الكامل للكتاب المقدس هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا)  وهو الذي يقوده في الحياة الروحية ويشجعه عليها.  وهو القوة التي تساعد على كل عمل صالح.
ولا يستطيع أحد أن يعمل عملاً روحياً، بدون شركة الروح القدس.
فإن رفض شركة الروح القدس (2كو14:13)، لا يمكن أن يعمل خيراً على الإطلاق!  لأن كل أعمال البر، وضعها الرسول تحت عنوان "ثمر الروح" (رسالة بولس الرسول إلى أهل غلاطية 22:5).  والذي بلا ثمر على الإطلاق، يُقطع ويُلقى في النار كما قال الكتاب (آنجيل متى 10:3؛ يوحنا 6،4:15).
الذي يرفض الروح إذن: لا يتوب، ولا يأتي بثمر روحي..
فإن كان رفضه للروح، رفضاً كاملاً مدى الحياة، فمعنى ذلك أنه سيقضي حياته كلها بلا توبة، وبلا أعمال بر، وبلا ثمر الروح. وطبيعي أنه سيهلك.  وهذه الحالة هي التجديف على الروح القدس.
إنها ليست أن الإنسان يُحزِن الروح (سفر أفسس 30:4)، ولا أن يطفئ الروح (رسالة تسالونيكي الأولى 19:5)، ولا أن يقاوم الروح (سفر أعمال الرسل 51:7)، إنما هي رفض كامل دائم للروح، فلا يتوب، ولا يكون له ثمر في حياة البر.
وهنا يواجهنا سؤال يقوله البعض، ويحتاج إلى إجابة:
ماذا إذا رفض الإنسان كل عمل للروح، ثم عاد وقبله وتاب؟
نقول إن توبته وقبوله للروح، ولو في آخر العمر، يدلان على أنه روح الله مازال يعمل فيه ويقتاده للتوبة.  إذن لم يكن رفضه للروح رفضاً كاملاً دائماً مدى الحياة.  فحالة كهذه ليست هي تجديفاً على الروح القدس، حسب التعريف الذي ذكرناه.
إن الوقوع في خطية لا تغفر، عبارة عن حرب من حروب الشيطان.
لكي يوقِع الإنسان في اليأس، ويهلكه باليأس.  ولكي يوقعه في الكآبة التي لا تساعده على أي عمل روحي.
أما صاحب السؤال فأقول له: مجرد سؤالك يدل على إهتمامك بمصيرك الأبدي.  وهذا من عمل الروح فيك.  إذن ليست هذه حال تجديف على الروح.
بقى أن نجيب على الجزء الأخير من السؤال:
هل تتفق عدم المغفرة، مع مراحم الله؟!
أقول أن الله مستعد دائماً أن يغفر، ولا يوجد شيء يمنع مغفرته مطلقاً.  ولكن المهم أن يتوب الإنسان ليستحق المغفرة..
فإن رفض الإنسان للتوبة، يظل الرب ينتظر توبته ولو في آخر لحظات الحياة، كما حدث مع اللص اليمين..  فإن رفض الإنسان أن يتوب مدى الحياة، ورفض كل عمل للروح فيه إلى ساعة موته، يكون هو السبب في هلاك نفسه، وليس الله الرحوم هو السبب، تبارك اسمه...


----------



## asmicheal (20 فبراير 2010)

*رد: العقيدة المسيحية (ملف متكامل )*


[FONT=أعرف أن كلمة باراكليت كلمة يونانية تعني "من يشكر كثيراً"، أليس هذا صحيح؟  فإذا قلتم أنها تعني الروح القدس، فمن أين أتيتم بهذا؟!]ما معنى الآية التي تقول: "أبي أعظم مني"؟![/FONT]​ا*لإجابة: *

هذه الآية لا تدل على أن الآب أعظم من الابن، لأنهما واحد في الجوهر والطبيعة واللاهوت.
وأحب أن أبيِّن هنا خطورة إستخدام الآية الواحدة.
فالذي يريد أن يستخرج عقيدة من الإنجيل، يجب أن يفهمه ككل، ولا يأخذ آية واحدة مستقلة عن باقي الكتب، ليستنتج منها مفهوماً خاصاً يتعارض مع روح الانجيل كله، ويتناقض مع باقي الأنجيل!
ويكفي هنا أن نسجل ما قاله السيد المسيح:
"أنا والآب واحد" (يوحنا30:10).
واحد في اللاهوت، وفي الطبيعة، وفي الجوهر.  وهذا ما فهمه اليهود من هذا، لأنه لما سمعوه "أمسكوا حجارة ليرجموه" (يوحنا31:10).  وقد كرر السيد المسيح نفس المعنى مرتين مناجاته مع الآب، إذ قال له عن التلاميذ: "أيها الآب احفظهم في اسمك الذين أعطيتني، ليكونوا واحداً كما أننا واحد" (يوحنا11:17).  وكرر هذه العبارة أيضاً "ليكونوا واحدا"، كما أننا لاهوت واحد وطبيعة واحدة.


وما أكثر العبارات التي قالها عن وحدته مع الآب.
مثل قوله: "من رآني فقد رأى الآب" (يوحنا9:14).
وقوله للآب: "كل ما هو لي، فهو لك.  وكل ما هو لكن، فهو لي" (يوحنا10:17).  وقوله عن هذا لتلاميذه: "كل ما للآب، هو لي" (يوحنا15:16). (ستجد النص الكامل للكتاب المقدس هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا)  إذن فهو ليس أقل من الآب في شيء، مادام كل ما للآب هو له..
وأيضاً قوله "إني أنا في الآب، والآب فيَّ" (ية11:14؛ 38،37:10)، وقوله للآب "أنت أيها الآب فيَّ، وأنا فيك" (يو21:17)..  وماذا يعني أن الآب فيه؟ يفسر هذا قول الكتاب عن المسيح أن "فيه يحل كل ملء اللاهوت جسدياً" (كو9:2).
*

*​إذن، ما معنى عبارة "ابي اعظم منى"؟  وفي أية مناسبة قد قيلت؟  وما دلالة ذلك؟
قال "أبي أعظم مني" في حالة إخلاءه لذاته.  هذا المقال منقول من موقع كنيسة الأنبا تكلا.
كما ورد في الكتاب "لم يحسب خلسة أن يكون معادلاً لله.  لكنه أخلى ذاته، آخِذاً صورة عبد، صائراً في شبه الناس.." (رسالة بولس الرسول إلى أهل فيلبي 7،6:2).
أي أن كونه معادلاً أو مساوياً للآب، لم يكن أمراً يحسب خلسة، أي يأخذ شيئاً ليس له.  بل وهو مساو للأب، أخلى ذاته من هذا المجد، في تجسُّده، حينما أخذ صورة العبد.  وفي إتحاده بالطبيعة البشرية، صار في شبه الناس..
فهو على الأرض في صورة تبدو غير ممجدة، وغير عظمة الآب الممجد.
*على الأرض تعرض لإنتقادات الناس وشتائمهم واتهاماتهم، ولم يكن له موضع يسند فيه رأسه (أنجيل لوقا 58:9).  وقد قيل عنه في سفر أشعياء أنه كان "رجل أوجاع ومختبر الحزن..  محتقر ومخزول من الناس..  *لا منظر له ولا جمال، ولا منظر فنشتهيه" (أش3،2:53).  وقيل عنه في آلامه إنه "ظُلِمَ، أما هو فتذلل ولم يفتح فاه" (اش7:53).
هذه هي الحالة التي قال عنها "أبى أعظم مني".
لأنه أخذ طبيعتنا التي يمكن أن تتعب وتتألم وتموت.
ولكنه أخذها بإرادته لأجل فائدتنا، أخذ هذه الطبيعة البشرية التي حجب فيها مجد لاهوته على الناس، لكي يتمكن من القيام بعمل الفداء..  على أن احتجاب اللاهوت بالطبيعة البشرية، كان عملا مؤقتاً انتهى بصعوده إلى السماء وجلوسه عن يمين الآب..  ولذلك قبل أن يقول: "ابى اعظم منى" قال مباشرة لتلاميذه: *"لو كنتم تحبونني، لكنتم تفرحون لأني قلت أمضي إلى الآب، لأن أبي أعظم مني" (يو28:14).*
أي أنكم حزانى الآن لأني سأُصلَب وأموت.  ولكنني بهذا الأسلوب: من جهة سأفدي العالم وأخلصه.  ومن جهة أخرى، سأترك إخلائي لذاتي، وأعود للمجد الذي أخليت منه نفسي.  فلو كنتم تحبونني لكنتم تفرحون أني ماضٍ للآب..  لأن أبي أعظم مني.
أي لأن حالة أبي في مجده، أعظم من حالتي في تجسدي.
إذن هذه العظمة تختص بالمقارنة بين حالة التجسد وحالة ما قبل التجسد.  ولا علاقة لها مطلقاً بالجوهر والطبيعة واللاهوت، الأمور التي قال عنها "انا والاب واحد" (يوحنا 3:10).  فلو كنتم تحبونني، لكنتم تفرحون أني راجع إلى تلك العظمة وذلك المجد الذي كان لي عند الاب قبل كون العالم" (يوحنا 5:17).
لذلك قيل عنه في صعوده وجلوسه عن يمين الآب إنه "بعدما صنع بنفسه تطهيراً عن خطايانا، جلس في يمين العظمة في الأعالي" (رسالة عبرانيين 3:1).
وقيل عن مجيئه الثاني أنه سيأتي بذلك المجد الذي كان له.
قال إنه "سوف يأتى في مجد أبيه، مع ملائكته.  وحينئذ يجازي كل واحد حب عمله" (إنجيل متى 27:16).  ومادام سيأتي في مجد أبيه، إذن فهو ليس أقل من الآب..
وقال أيضاً إنه سيأتى "بمجده ومجد أبيه" (لو26:9).
ويمكن أن تؤخذ عبارة "أبي أعظم مني" عن مجرد كرامة الأبوة.
مع كونهما طبيعة واحدة وللاهوت واحد.  فأي ابن يمكن أن يعطي كرامة لأبيه ويقول "أبي أعظم مني" مع أنه من نفس طبيعته وجوهره.  نفس الطبيعة البشرية، وربما نفس الشكل، ونفس فصيلة الدم..  نفس الطبيعه البشريه، ونفس الجنس واللون.  ومع أنه مساوٍ لأبيه في الطبيعة، إلا أنه يقول إكراماً للأبوة: ابى آعظم منى.
أي أعظم من جهة الأبوة، وليس من جهة الطبيعة والجوهر.
أنا -في البنوة- في حالة مَنْ يطيع.
وهو -فى الأبوة- في حالة من يشاء.
وفي بنوّتي أطعت حتى الموت، موت الصليب (في8:2).


----------



## النهيسى (20 فبراير 2010)

*رد: العقيدة المسيحية (ملف متكامل )*

*



لا أجد كلمه فى قاموس اللغه 

تفيد معنى أمتنانى وشكرى ليكم


الرب وحده القدادر أن يبارك مجهودكم 


موضوع جميل ومتكامل ورااائع

ربنا يبارككم

أكرر شكرى ليكم





​*


----------



## asmicheal (20 فبراير 2010)

*رد: العقيدة المسيحية (ملف متكامل )*

*عبادة الشيطان، وما هي المحاور التي يعتمدون عليها؟ وكيف نوعي الشباب إزاء هذا الأمر*
ا*لإجابة: *
هذه ضلالة جديدة، يحاول بها الشيطان Satan اقتناص أبنائنا، والخروج بهم عن جادة السبيل، وما يبنى أرواحهم وأنفسهم وأجسادهم، إلى طريق مدمر وخطير.. فمن هو الشيطان، وما حكاية هذه الضلالة؟ يجيب علينا نيافة الحبر الجليل الأنبا موسى:


*

*​*من هو الشيطان ؟!*
خلق الله الملائكة ورؤساء الملائكة، قبل أن يخلق الإنسان، وأعطاهم حرية إرادة وفرصة اختيار، فاختار كل رؤساء الملائكة ومن يتبعونهم من ملائكة، أن يعيشوا فى خضوع لله، وارتباط مستمر به، واثقين أنه فى يدى الله، السعادة والقداسة والخلود. وذلك فيما عدا واحد منهم ومجموعته، الشيطان، الذى أراد فى كبرياء رديئة أن يصير مثل العلى، وهذا ما ورد فى سفر أشعياء النبى "كيف سقطت من السماء يا زهرة بنت الصبح. كيف قطعت إلى الأرض يا قاهر الأمم. وأنت قلت فى قلبك أصعد إلى السموات، أرفع كرسى فوق كواكب الله، أصير مثل العلى.. لكنك انحدرت إلى الهاوية إلى أسافل الجب" (إشعياء 12:14-15). 


وللشيطان أسماء عديدة فى الكتاب المقدس مثل إبليس أو الحية القديمة، فهو الذى أغوى أدم وحواء بالسقوط. ويسميه الكتاب المقدس "الروح الذى يعمل الآن فى أبناء المعصية" (أف 2:2)، ولذلك يوصينا الله قائلاً "قاوموا إبليس فيهرب منكم" (يع 7:4)، (ستجد النص الكامل للكتاب المقدس هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا) "لا تعطوا إبليس مكاناً" (أف 27:4)، "البسوا سلاح الله الكامل" - أى السلاح الروحى من صلوات قراءات فى الكتاب المقدس والتناول "لكى تقدروا أن تثبتوا ضد مكائد إبليس" (رساله افسس 11:6). 
وكلمة شيطان مأخوذة من كلمة "شطن" لعبرية ومعناها "المقاوم" وكلمة "إبليس" مأخوذة من كلمة "ديابولوس" اليونانية ومعناها "المفترى". 
*

*​*1- من هم عبدة الشيطان؟ *
هم أناس استغلوا الحرية التى أعطاها الله للإنسان، فرفضوا الله، خضعوا لعدو الله، إبليس وهو عدو الإنسان، فرفضوا الله، وخضعوا لعدو الله، إبليس وهو عدو الإنسان أيضاً، وعدو كل بر، كل ما يمناه أن يسقط الإنسان فى الخطيئة ليهلك، ولذلك فهو مثل "أسد زائر، يجول حولنا، ملتمساً أن يبتلعنا" (رسالة بطرس الأولى 8:5). مع أن الله قادر أن يبيده ويفنيه، إلا أنه سمح ببقائه، لكى تكون للإنسان فرصة ممارسة الحرية، إذ يختار بين الحياة مع الله أو التبعية للشيطان. 

وهؤلاء الناس الذين يعبدون الشيطان يعرضون أنفسهم للدمار الشامل بسبب الخطايا التى يمارسونها.   هذا المقال منقول من موقع كنيسة الأنبا تكلا.

إن عبدة الشيطان *Satanists *ببساطة هم أناس رفضوا الخضوع لإلهنا المحب، وتصوروا أن الشيطان قد ظلم. ويتناسى هؤلاء الناس أن الشيطان قد استكبر على الله، ثم أغوى الإنسان لكى يسقط. وما زال يغوى البشر، ويغريهم بالخطايا والآثام، التى تدمر الإنسان تدميراً كاملاً، فالخطية: 
أ- تدمير الروح: العنصر الذى من خلاله نتصل بالله، وندخل عالم السمائيات والخلود. 
ب- تدمر العقل: إذ ينطفئ نوره الربانى، وتغشاه ظلمة عدو الخير. 
ج- تدمر لنفس: حينما تتمرد الغرائز، وتنحرف العواطف والاتجاهات، وتملئ حياة الإنسان بالعادات الرديئة. 
د- تدمر الجسد: فيفقد طاقته، ويسقط فريسة أمراض رهيبة، مثل الإيدز AIDS و الهربس و الكالاميديا وغير ذلك. 
هـ- تدمر العلاقات: فالإنسان المنحرف مرفوض من الجميع، ولا يرضى أحد معاشرته أو صداقته.

أما أبناء الله: فروحهم تشبع بالله، وعقلهم يستنير بنوره، ونفوسهم تنضبط بنعمته، وأجسادهم تصح بطاعة وصاياه، وعلاقاتهم تنجح من خلال المحبة والقداسة وروح العطاء. 
*

*​*2- محاور عبادة الشيطان: *
تأسست عبادة الشيطان Satanism منذ قرون فى نيواورلينز بالولايات المتحدة الأمريكية، وانتشرت بعد ذلك إلى باقى الولايات والدول الغربية عموماً. 
ومعرف أن عبدة الشيطان، يدورون فى ملكه الشرير، حول ثلاث محاور أساسية هى: 

*1- الطقوس الرافضة للأديان: 
*والمتمردة على الإيمان الإيمانيات، والتى تحض على الخطيئة وتمجيد الشيطان. وهذا يتضح من أغانيهم التى تشتمل على صرخات هيسترية، أحياناً دون كلمات مفهومة. كما أنها تدعوهم إلى الانغماس فى الخطيئة، إذ تقول إحداها: "إنى أدخل إلى الخطيئة.. فإنى أحب أنى أمارس ما أدعو إليه"!! وفى أخرى "لك المجد أيها الشيطان (!!!).. هب لنفسى أن تستريح بجوارك تحت شجرة المعرفة"!!. وفى أغنية ثالثة فى "القداس الأسود"!! يا إبليس.. أننا نعبدك.. أنت إله "الإدراك السليم"!! وفى غيرها يقول: "يا سيد يتوسل إليك خدامك.. وهم منحنون على ركبهم.. يترجون منك أن تحفظ لهم البهجة.. بارتكاب جرائمهم التى لا يكتشفها القانون.. وأن تعينهم فى الأعمال الشريرة، بطرقها السرية المحيرة"!! إن التنجيم، وقراءة الطالع فى "الكوتشينة" وتحضير الأرواح، والعصا السحرية، بل والس

حر عموماً، هذه كلها امتداد لعبادة الشيطان، ينبغى أن نرفضها جميعاً. 

*2- الموسيقى الصاخبة: 
*التى تخاطب الجسد، وتهدأ الأعصاب، وتنتهى إلى شبه غيبوبة، تهيئ الإنسان لأن يلبسه الشيطان فعلاً. وذلك لأن للموسيقى كما يقول أرسطو: "سلطان على تكوين الشخصية"، من حيث تأثيرها على الروح الإنسانية. فكلمة MUSE معناها "الاستغراق فى تفكير عميق". 
ومع شدة اهتزاز الجسد بالموسيقى العنيفة، واستغراق الفكر، يغيب العقل، ويتهيأ الإنسان للشيطان فعلاً. وهذا ما أكدته. الدراسات النفسية والروحية الحديثة. 
ومن المعروف أن موسيقى الروك، التى يمارسها عبدة الشيطان، دقاتها مستعارة من القبائل الوثنية الإفريقية، المتعبدة للأرواح الشريرة. أما الكلمات التى تصاحبها، فمليئة بالتجديف على إلهنا المحب، صانع الخيرات الرحوم.. كقول إحدى الأغانى: "لا يحتاج الصغار إلى القلق، عندما يكونون معى، اتركوا الكتاب المقدس أيها الصغار، وتعالوا حولى". 
كما أن عنف هذه الموسيقى، يقود الشباب إلى العنف فى حياتهم اليومية.. العنف الذى يتحول أحياناً إلى رغبة فى الانتحار، كما نسمع فى أغنية "Suicide Solution" أى يكمن "الانتحار هو الحل". 

*3- الممارسات الجنسية المدمرة: 
*التي تفقد الشباب طاقتهم المقدسة، خصوصاً لاختلاط ذلك بالمخدرات، تلك الطاقة التى كان يجب أن يدخروها للزواج المقدس. أو يتساموا بها فى اتجاهات بناءة كالعلم والفن والأدب والرياضة والثقافة والخدمة. وقد جاء فى جريدة Sun يوم 10 فبراير 1984 أن من فازوا بجوائز London Pop هم من الشواذ جنسياً أو المنحلين أو المنجمين، أو الذين يريدون أن يتحولوا من جنس إلى آخر! 

*4- الممارسات الدموية: 
*كذبح القطط، وأحياناً البشر، وتلطيخ أجسادهم بالدم، ومعروف تاريخياً أنه فى سنة 1970 أصيب كثير من الأمريكيين بذعر، حينما رأوا مدى التأثير الشيطانى الذى أتسمت به عائلة مانسون، والامتزاج المروع بين الجنس والمخدرات والسحر، مما أدى إلى مقتل سبعة أشخاص كذبائح للشيطان!  هذا المقال منقول من موقع كنيسة الأنبا تكلا.
وفى كاليفورنيا تم قتل سبعين شاباً، عاملين فى مزارع الكروم، بعد انضمامهم لعبادة الشيطان! وفى مايو 1972 قدمت بعض النسوة فى شيكاغو أطفالهن، ذبائح للشيطان! وكانوا يحرقون ضحاياهم تماماً، ليضيع جسم الجريمة!! 
*

*​*من هو المعرض للسقوط فى هذه العبادة؟ *
نوعان من البشر: أحدهما البعيد عن الله، والتدين السليم، والآخر من يجرى وراء كل "موضة" حتى لو كانت مدمرة.. أنهم شباب نسوا أو تناسوا أن حياتهم ليست ملكاً لهم، وان الحرية الممنوحة لهم تقابلها مسئولية، فانساقوا وراء بدع الضلال القادمة إلينا من الغرب، وتروا وصايا الدين، وتقاليد الآباء والأجداد. 
إن مصير الشيطان، هو الهلاك الأبدى، إذ يقول الكتاب المقدس: "وإبليس الذى كان يضلهم طرح فى بحيرة النار والكبريت" (سفر الرؤيا 10:20)، وهذا هو نفس مصير تابعيه.. فهم يخسرون فى الدنيا والآخرة، ويدمرون كيانهم الإنسانى بالنجاسة والمخدرات. 
*

*​*كيف الخلاص من هذه الضلالة الجديدة؟ *
معروف أن الوقاية خير من العلاج.. لذلك فالتربية الدينية المتكاملة هى العاصم الوحيد من الانزلاق إلى هذه الضلالة الخطيرة، سواء بأبعادها الدينية الملحدة، أو الأخلاقية المدمرة. 
وتأتى هذه التربية من خلال البيت، والكنيسة والمدرسة، ووسائل الإعلام والاتصال، تلك التى بدأت تقتحم حياتنا وتربى أولادنا نيابة عنا.. فى غزر ثقافى ومادى وأخلاقى خطير.. وها هى الأقمار الصناعية، وشبكة الانترنيت، التى كان يجب أن تقدم الإيجابيات للأجيال الصاعدة، يتسلل إليها المفسدون، فيحولونها إلى وسائل للانحراف والإثارة والضياع الإنسانى. 
*

*​*الواجب - إذن - أن نقوم بعملية تأصيل للشباب فى ميادين عديد مثل: 
*
*1- التأصيل الإيمانى والروحى: 
*حيث نربى النشء على الإيمان العظيم، والقيم الروحية الخالدة، وعالم السمائيين، ونقدم لهم المثل العليا، سواء فى تاريخنا العريق، أو واقعنا اليومى المعاش. إن تقديم الشعوب لا يكون بالمادة والعلم وحدهما، ولكن بالقيم الروحية أيضاً حيث الإيثار والعطاء والمحبة والطهارة.. تلك التى تهب النفس سكينة وسلاماً وهدوءاً. 

*2- الاستنارة الذهنية والثقافية: 
*فالعقل المستنير بنور الله، والمواظب على قراءة الكتب المقدسة، والمنفتح - بحكمة وإفراز - على العلوم الإنسانية المختلفة: كالتربية، وعلم النفس، وعلم الاجتماع.. هو عقل واعٍ قادر على التمييز بين الغث والسمين، كما أنه عقل قادر على ضبط الجسد والغرائز، والاتجاهات والعادات والعواطف. لذلك يجب أن نشجع على القراءة والثقافة البناءة، مثلما نشجعهم على معرفة مسيحيتهم والتعمق فيها. 

*3- الصحة النفسية: 
*فالنفس الهادئة المطمئنة يصعب أن تسقط فريسة الموسيقى الصاخبة، التى تغيب صاحبها عن عالم الواقع، أو فريسة الصداقات الشريرة، التى تقود شبابنا إلى المخدرات والنجاسة والانحلال.. ومن علامات النفس الصحيحة أنها: 
أ- تحيا إحساس الثقة فى النفس وفى الآخرين بمعونة من إلهنا المحب. 
ب- تعيش مشاعر السعادة، بسبب إيمانها بقدرة وقيادة الخالق، وبسبب ضميرها المستريح. 
ج- تقبل ذاتها والآخرين، فى تفاعل ناضح بناء، وتجاهد كى ترتفع فوق الدنيا والخطايا والضعفات. 
د- تكون مستقلة فكرياً ووجدانياً، غير قابلة للانقياد الأعمى. 
هـ- تضع أمامها أهدافاً معقولة، قابلة بمعونة الله. 
و- تنجح فى علاقاتها مع الآخرين، بكفاءة تشبعها نفسياً واجتماعياً. ​*4- التربية الفنية والأدبية والرياضية: 
*ونقصد بذلك انشغال الشباب فيما يبنيه، ويفجر طاقاته المبدعة، سواء فى مجال الفنون المختلفة كالموسيقى الهادئة، أو الرسم والتصوير والتمثيل والأشغال المتنوعة، أو الإبداع الأدبى: فى الشعر والزجل وكتابة القصة، أو أنواع الرياضيات البدنية غير العنيفة. كل ذلك فى إطار ما يبنى روحيات الإنسان ووجدانياته وجسده، دون أن يؤثر على أخلاقياته ومبادئه وتدينه السليم. 

*5- التأصيل الاجتماعى وروح الانتماء: 
*فالانتماء حاجة نفسية هامة، والشباب الذى يسقط فريسة هذه الانحرافات هو شباب ضائع، لا يشعر بانتمائه إلى الدوائر المختلفة التى تتسع شيئاً فشيئاً. 
أ- دائرة الأسرة: حينما لا تتفكك فتفقد إمكانية تربية وقيادة أبنائها. سواء بالمشاكل العائلية بين الزوجين، أو بسفر أحدهما أو كليهما للخارج، تاركين الأبناء نهباً للشيطان وأعوانه. 
ب- دائرة الأصدقاء: حيث يجب أن يتم أنتقاؤهم بطريقة جيدة ومعايير سليمة. 
ج- دائرة الدراسة: حينما يتخير الشباب أصدقاء صالحين، ويرى فى مدرسيه القدوة الحسنة. 
د- دائرة الدين: حينما يتعرف على خالقه ووصاياه، ومكافأته فى الدنيا والآخرة.. ويعرف أن الدين سياج وليس قيوداً. 
هـ- دائرة الوطن: حينما يحس الشباب بعضويته فى هذا الوطن، ويسهم فى بناء بلدة، والتواصل مع كل من حوله فى حب ووئام. 
و- دائرة البشرية: حينما يتسع قلبه للناس جميعاً، فى محبة باذلة وخدمة فعالة.​أما هذا الشباب الضائع التائه المسكين، فهو عموماً ضحية تربية سيئة، ويجب أن ندعوه إلى التوبة والطهارة فباب التوبة مفتوح، وذلك من خلال الحوار والإقناع والتوجيه السليم والحازم.. لأنهم - بانحرافهم هذا - يعرضون أنفسهم وغيرهم إلى خراب روحى وإنسانى وأبدى. 

فلنرفع قلوبنا إلى الله كى يحمى أبناءنا من هذه الضلالة الجدية، ولنجتهد فى تربيتهم التربية الحقة.. حتى ما يستطيعوا تنفيذ الوصية القائلة: "قاوموا إبليس فيهرب منكم" فالله - إذا ما أخلصنا فى جهادنا - قادر أن ينصرنا على عدو الخير وعلى أفكاره الشريرة.


----------



## asmicheal (20 فبراير 2010)

*رد: العقيدة المسيحية (ملف متكامل )*


[FONT=أعرف أن كلمة باراكليت كلمة يونانية تعني "من يشكر كثيراً"، أليس هذا صحيح؟  فإذا قلتم أنها تعني الروح القدس، فمن أين أتيتم بهذا؟!]ألسنا نقول إن لاهوت المسيح لم يفارق ناسوته لحظة واحدة ولا طرفة عين؟ كيف إذن مات؟[/FONT]​ا*لإجابة: *
*موت المسيح معناه إنفصال روحه عن جسده. وليس معناه انفصال لاهوته عن ناسوته.
*
الموت خاص بالناسوت فقط. إنه إنفصال بين شقى الناسوت، والروح والجسد، دون أن ينفصل اللاهوت عن الناسوت.



وما أجمل القسمة السريانية التى نقولها فى القداس الإلهى، والتى تشرح هذا الأمر فى عبارة واضحة هى:

*إنفصلت نفسه عن جسده. ولاهوته لم ينفصل قط عن نفسه ولاعن جسده.*  هذا المقال منقول من موقع كنيسة الأنبا تكلا.
إنفصلت الروح البشرية عن الجسد البشري. ولكن اللاهوت لم ينفصل عن أى منهما، وإنما بقى متحداً بهما كما كان قبل الموت. وكل ما فى الأمر أنه قبل الموت، كان اللاهوت متحداً بروح المسيح وجسده وهما (أى الروح والجسد) متحدان معاً (اقرأ مقالاً آخراُ عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في قسم الأسئلة والمقالات). أما فى حالة الموت، فكان اللاهوت متحداً بهما وهما منفصلان عن بعضهما البعض. أى صار متحداً بالروح البشرية على حدة، ومتحداً بالجسد على حدة.

*والدليل على اتحاد اللاهوت بروح المسيح البشرية أثناء موته*، أن روح المسيح المتحدة بلاهوته استطاعت أن تذهب إلى الجحيم، وتطلق منه كل الذين كانوا راقدين فيه على رجاء –من أبرار العهد القديم– وتدخلهم جميعاً إلى الفردوس ومعهم اللص اليمين، الذى وعده الرب على الصليب قائلاً "اليوم تكون معى فى الفردوس" (لوقا43:23).

*والدليل على اتحاد اللاهوت بجسد المسيح أثناء موته، *أن هذا الجسد بقى سليماً تماماً، واستطاع أن يقوم فى اليوم الثالث، ويخرج من القبر المغلق فى قوة وسرّ، هى قوة القيامة.

*وما الذى حدث فى القيامة إذن ؟
*
حدث أن روح المسيح البشرية المتحدة باللاهوت، أتت وأتحدت بجسده المتحد باللاهوت. ولم يحدث أن اللاهوت فارق الناسوت، لا قبل الموت، ولا أثناءه، ولا بعده.


----------



## asmicheal (20 فبراير 2010)

*رد: العقيدة المسيحية (ملف متكامل )*

*كيف يشق الله لنفسه طريقاً من اللامحدودية إلى المحدودية، مع بقائه غير محدود في ذاته؟!  أليست في هذا محاولة لإخضاع الله لعقول البشر؟*
ا*لإجابة: *


*في التجسد Incarnation، لم يتحول الله من اللامحدودية إلى المحدودية؛ وإنما بقى غير محدود.*  ومع أنع أثناء الحمل، كان في بطن العذراء، إلا أنه كان في نفس الوقت مالئ السموات والأرض.
ها نحن الآن -أنا وأنت- كل منا في حجرة مُحاطة بجدران، مغلقة بنوافذ وأبواب.  فهل الله موجود في هذه الحجرات، أم في غير موجود؟
*لاشك أنه موجود طبعاً، لأنه لا يخلو منه مكان.*  فهل وجوده في حجرة مغلقة، يمنع وجودة في كل مكان آخر، وفي السماء والأرض؟!
هكذا حينما كان في بطن العذراء أثناء الحمل الإلهي. هذا المقال منقول من موقع كنيسة الأنبا تكلا.
 *

*​وهكذا كان في كل وقت أثناء تجسده على الأرض.
كان يكلم نيقوديموس في أورشليم.  ومع ذلك قال له: "ليس أحد *صعد* إلى السماء، إلا الذي *نزل* من السماء، ابن الإنسان الذي هو *في* السماء" (يوحنا 13:3) (نص الإنجيل موجود هنا بموقع الأنبا تكلا)، أي أنه كان في السماء حينما كان يكلم نيقوديموس على الأرض، في اورشليم.
وبالمثل حينما كلم الله أبانا إبراهيم، وحينما كلَّم موسى النبي وسلَّمه لوحيّ الشريعة.  وكان ذلك في بقعة معينة من الأرض، بينما هو يملأ السماوات والأرض.  وبالمثل حينما كلَّم آدم في جنة عدن.
وبالمثل حينما يقول الكتاب: "أنتم هياكل الله، وروح الله يسكن فيكم" (1يوحنا16:3).  فهل وجود الله فينا، يمنع وجوده في كل مكان؟!  طبعاً لا.  هذا موجود في كل مكان على حدة وهو موجود في العالم كله، وفي السموات، ولا يحده مكان.
 *

*​وأنت حينما تقول: "الله في قلبي"..  هل يمنع هذا وجودة في قلوب المؤمنين جميعاً، ووجوده في كل مكان في السماء وعلى الأرض؟!  طبعاً لا..  وهوذا الشاعر يقول للرب في ذلك:
لم يسعك الكون ما أضيقه                   كيف للقلب إذن أن يسعك؟!​


----------



## asmicheal (20 فبراير 2010)

*رد: العقيدة المسيحية (ملف متكامل )*


[FONT=أعرف أن كلمة باراكليت كلمة يونانية تعني "من يشكر كثيراً"، أليس هذا صحيح؟  فإذا قلتم أنها تعني الروح القدس، فمن أين أتيتم بهذا؟!]لماذا كان السيد المسيح يلقب نفسه بـ ابن الإنسان؟ هل فى هذا عدم إعتراف منه بلاهوته؟ ولماذا لم يقل إنه ابن الله؟[/FONT]​ا*لإجابة: *

*السيد المسيح** إستخدم لقب ابن الإنسان Son of Man. ولكن كان يقول أيضاً إنه ابن الله... *
قال هذا عن نفسه فى حديثه مع المولود أعمى، فآمن به وسجد له (إنجيل يوحنا 9: 35- 38). وكان يلقب نفسه أحياناً [الابن] بأسلوب يدل على لاهوته كقوله "لكى يكرم الجميع الإبن، كما يكرمون الآب" (يو5: 21- 23). وقوله أيضاً "ليس أحد يعرف من هو الإبن إلا الآب. ولا من هو الآب إلا الابن، ومن أراد الابن أن يعلن له" (لو10: 22). وقوله أيضاً عن نفسه "إن حرركم الابن فبالحقيقة أنتم أحرار" (يو8: 36). 
*وقد قبل المسيح أن يدُعى ابن الله، وجعل هذا أساساً للإيمان وطوّب بطرس على هذا الإعتراف. *
قبل هذا الإعتراف من نثنائيل (يو1: 49)، ومن مرثا (يو11: 27)، ومن الذين رأوه "ماشياً على الماء" 

(أنجيل متى 14: 33). وطوّب بطرس لما قال له "أنت هو المسيح ابن الله". وقال "طوباك يا سمعان بن يونا. إن لحماً ودماً لم يعلن لك، لكن أبى الذى فى السموات" (مت16: 16، 17). *وفى الإنجيل شهادات كثيرة عن أن المسيح ابن الله. *
إنجيل مرقس يبدأ بعبارة "بدء إنجيل يسوع المسيح إبن الله" (مرقس 1: 1). وكانت هذه هى بشارة الملاك للعذراء بقوله "فلذلك القدوس المولود منك يُدعى إبن الله" (لو1: 35). بل هذه كانت شهادة الآب وقت العماد (مت3: 17)، وعلى جبل التجلى (مر9: 7)، (رسالة بطرس الثانية 1: 17، 18). وقول الآب فى قصة الكرامين الأردياء "أرسل إبنى الحبيب" (لو20: 13). وقوله أيضاً "من مصر دعوت إبنى" (متى 2: 15). وكانت هذه هى كرازة بولس الرسول (سفر الأعمال 9: 20)، ويوحنا الرسول (رسالة يوحنا الأولى 4: 15)، وباقى الرسل. 
*إذن لم يقتصر الأمر على لقب ابن الإنسان. *
بل إنه دُعى ابن الله، والابن، والابن الوحيد. وقد شرحنا هذا بالتفصيل فى السؤال عن الفرق بين بنوتنا لله، وبنوة المسيح لله.  هذا المقال منقول من موقع كنيسة الأنبا تكلا.
*

*​بقى أن نقول: *إستخدم المسيح لقب ابن الإنسان فى مناسبات تدل على لاهوته.*
*1- فهو كابن الإنسان له سلطان أن يغفر الخطايا. *وهذا واضح من حديثه مع الكتبة فى قصة شفائه للمفلوج، إذ قال لهم: ولكن لكى تعلموا أن لابن الإنسان سلطاناً على الأرض أن يغفر الخطايا، حينئذ قال للمفلوج قم إحمل سريرك وإذهب إلى بيتك (إنجيل متى 9: 2- 6).
*2- وهو كابن الإنسان يوجد فى السماء والأرض معاً. *كما قال لنيقوديموس "ليس أحد صعد إلى السماء، إلا الذى نزل من السماء، ابن الإنسان الذى هو فى السماء" (إنجيل يوحنا 3: 13). فقد أوضح أنه موجود فى السماء، فى نفس الوقت الذى يكلم فيه نيقوديموس على الأرض. وهذا دليل على لاهوته.
*3- قال إن ابن الإنسان هو رب السبت. *فلما لامه الفريسيون على أن تلاميذه قطفوا السنابل فى يوم السبت لما جاعوا، قائلين له "هوذا تلاميذك يفعلون ما لا يحل فعله فى السبوت" شرح لهم الأمر وقال "فإن ابن الإنسان هو رب السبت أيضاً" (مت12: 8). ورب السبت هو الله.
*4- قال إن الملائكة يصعدون وينزلون على ابن الإنسان. *لما تعجب نثنائيل من معرفة الرب للغيب فى رؤيته تحت التينة وقال له "يا معلم أنت ابن الله" لم ينكر أنه ابن الله، إنما قال له "سوف ترى أعظم من هذا.. من الآن ترون السماء مفتوحة، وملائكة الله يصعدون وينزلون على ابن الإنسان" (يو1: 48- 51). إذن تعبير ابن الإنسان هنا، لا يعنى مجرد بشر عادى، بل له الكرامة الإلهية.
*5- وقال إن ابن الإنسان يجلس عن يمين القوة ويأتى على سحاب السماء. *فلما حوكم وقال له رئيس الكهنة "أستحلفك بالله الحى أن تقول لنا هل أنت المسيح ابن الله؟ أجابه "أنت قلت. وأيضاً أقول لكم من الآن تبصرون ابن الإنسان جالساً عن يمين القوة وآتياً على سحاب السماء" (مت26: 63- 65). وفهم رئيس الكهنة قوة الكلمة، فمزق ثيابه، وقال قد جدف. ما حاجتنا بعد إلى شهود! 
ونفس الشهادة تقريباً صدرت عن القديس اسطفانوس إذ قال فى وقت استشهاده "ها أنا أنظر السماء مفتوحة، وابن الإنسان قائم عن يمين الله" (اع7: 56).
*6- وقال إنه كابن الإنسان سيدين العالم. *والمعروف أن الله هو "ديان الأرض كلها" (تك18: 25). وقد قال السيد المسيح عن مجيئه الثانى "إن إبن الإنسان سوف يأتى فى مجد أبيه، مع ملائكته وحينئذ يجازى كل واحد حسب عمله" (مت16: 27). ونلاحظ هنا فى قوله "مع ملائكته، نسب الملائكة إليه وهم ملائكة الله. 
ونلاحظ فى عبارة (مجد أبيه) معنى لاهوتياً هو:
*7- قال إنه هو ابن الله له مجد أبيه، فيما هو ابن الإنسان. *ابن الإنسان يأتى فى مجد أبيه، أى فى مجد الله أبيه. فهو إبن الإنسان، وهو إبن الله فى نفس الوقت. وله مجد أبيه، نفس المجد.. ما أروع هذه العبارة تقُال عنه كإبن الإنسان. إذن هذا اللقب ليس إقلالاً للاهوته...
*8- وقال إنه كابن الإنسان يدين العالم، يخاطب بعبارة (يارب). *فقال: ومتى جاء ابن الإنسان فى مجده، وجميع الملائكة القديسين معه، فحينئذ يجلس على كرسى مجده، ويجتمع أمامه جميع الشعوب.. فيقيم الخراف عن يمينه، والجداء عن يساره. فيقول للذين عن يمينه تعالوا يا مباركى أبى رثو الملكوت المعد لكم.. فيجيبه الأبرار قائلين: *يارب *متى رأيناك جائعاً فأطعمناك.." (مت25: 31- 37). 
عبارة (يارب) تدل على لاهوته. وعبارة (أبى) تدل على أنه ابن الله فيما هو ابن الإنسان. 
فيقول "إسهروا لأنكم لا تعلمون فى أية ساعة يأتى ربكم" (مت24: 42). فمن هو ربنا هذا؟ يقول "إسهروا إذن لأنكم لا تعلمون اليوم ولا الساعة التى يأتى فيها ابن الإنسان" (مت25: 13). فيستخدم تعبير (ربكم) و(ابن الإنسان) بمعنى واحد.
*9- كابن الإنسان يدعو الملائكة ملائكته، والمختارين مختاريه، والملكوت ملكوته. * هذا المقال منقول من موقع كنيسة الأنبا تكلا.
قال عن علامات نهاية الأزمنة "حينئذ تظهر علامة ابن الإنسان فى السماء.. ويبصرون ابن الإنسان آتياً على سحاب السماء بقوة ومجد كثير. فيرسل *ملائكته *ببوق عظم الصوت، فيجمعون *مختاريه*.." (مت24: 29- 31).
ويقول أيضاً "هكذا يكون فى إنقضاء هذا العالم: يرسل ابن الإنسان *ملائكته *فيجمعون من *ملكوته *جميع المعاثر وفاعلى الإثم، ويطرحونهم فى أتون النار" (مت13: 40- 41). وواضح طبعاً إن الملائكة ملائكة الله (إنجيل يوحنا 1: 51)، والملكوت ملكوت الله (مر9: 1)، والمختارين هم مختارو الله.
*10- ويقول عن الإيمان به كابن الإنسان، نفس العبارات التى قالها عن الإيمان به كابن الله الوحيد. *
قال "وكما رفع موسى الحية فى البرية، ينبغى أن يرفع ابن الإنسان، لكى لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به بل تكون له الحياة الأبدية. لأنه هكذا أحب الله العالم حتى بذل ابنه الوحيد، لكى لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به بل تكون له الحياة الأبدية" (يوحنا 3: 14- 16). 
هل ابن الإنسان العادى، يجب أن يؤمن الناس به، لتكون لهم الحياة الأبدية. أم هنا ما يُقال عن ابن الإنسان هو ما يُقال عن ابن الله الوحيد.
*11- نبوءة دانيال عنه كابن للإنسان تحمل معنى لاهوته. *إذ قال عنه "وكنت أرى رؤيا الليل، وإذا مع سحب السماء مثل ابن إنسان. أتى وجاء إلى القديم الأيام فقربوه قدامه. فأعطى سلطاناً ومجداً وملكوتاً. لتتعبد له كل الشعوب والأمم والألسنة (اقرأ مقالاً آخراُ عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في قسم الأسئلة والمقالات). سلطانه سلطان أبدى ما لن يزول. وملكوته ما لن ينقرض" (سفر دانيال 7: 13، 14). من هذا الذى تتعبد له كل الشعوب، والذى له سلطان أبدى وملكوته أبدى، سوى الله نفسه..؟!
*12- قال فى سفر الرؤيا إنه الألف والياء، الأول والآخر... *قال يوحنا الرائى "وفى وسط المنائر السبع شبه ابن إنسان.. فوضع يده اليمنى علىّ قائلاً لى: لا تخف أنا هو الأول والآخر، والحى وكنت ميتاً. وها أنا حى إلى أبد الآبدين آمين" (رؤ1: 13- 18). وقال فى آخر الرؤيا "ها أنا آتى سريعاً وأجرتى معى، لأجازى كل واحد كما يكون عمله. أنا الألف والياء. البداية والنهاية. الأول والآخر" (رؤ22: 12، 13). وكل هذه من ألقاب الله نفسه (سفر إشعياء 48: 12، أش44: 6).
*

*​ما دامت كل هذه الآيات تدل على لاهوته.. إذن لماذا كان يدعو نفسه ابن الإنسان، ويركز على هذه الصفة؟ 
*دعا نفسه ابن الإنسان لأنه سينوب عن الإنسان فى الفداء. *
إنه لهذا الغرض قد جاء، يخلص العالم بأن يحمل خطايا البشرية، وقد أوضح غرضه هذا بقوله "لأن ابن الإنسان قد جاء لكى يخلص ما قد هلك" (مت18: 11).
حكم الموت صدر ضد الإنسان، فيجب أن يموت الإنسان. وقد جاء المسيح ليموت بصفته ابناً للإنسان، ابناً لهذا الإنسان بالذات المحكوم عليه بالموت. 
*لهذا نسب نفسه إلى الإنسان عموماً.. *
إنه ابن الإنسان، أو ابن البشر. وبهذه الصفة ينبغى أن يتألم ويصلب ويموت ليفدينا. ولهذا قال "ابن الإنسان سوف يسلم لأيدى الناس، فيقتلونه، وفى اليوم الثالث يقوم" (مت17: 23، 24) (مت26: 45). 
وأيضاً "ابن الإنسان ينبغى أن يتألم كثيراً، ويرفض من الشيوخ ورؤساء الكهنة والكتبة، ويقتل وبعد ثلاثة أيام يقوم" (أنجيل مرقس 8: 31). 
حقاً، إن رسالته كابن الإنسان كانت هى هذه. 
*ابن الإنسان قد جاء لكى يخلص ما قد هلك (*مت*18: 11).*


----------



## asmicheal (20 فبراير 2010)

*رد: العقيدة المسيحية (ملف متكامل )*


[FONT=أعرف أن كلمة باراكليت كلمة يونانية تعني "من يشكر كثيراً"، أليس هذا صحيح؟  فإذا قلتم أنها تعني الروح القدس، فمن أين أتيتم بهذا؟!]إن كان السيد المسيح قد قال: "من آمن واعتمد خلص" (مرقس 16:16)، فلماذا نعمد الأطفال وهم لم يؤمنوا بعد؟ إن ‎الأطفال لا يدركون قيمة المعمودية، ولا معنى الإيمان. فكيف يسمح لهم أن يعتمدوا؟[/FONT]​ا*لإجابة: *
نحن نعمد الطفل، لأن المعمودية Baptism لازمة لخلاصه.
وذلك حسب قول السيد المسيح إلى نيقوديموس: "الحق الحق أقول لك: إن كان أحد لا يولد من الماء والروح، لا يقدر أن يدخل ملكوت اله" (إنجيل يوحنا 5:3).
وكذلك ليصير عضواً في الكنيسة ويستفيد من روحياتها.
يستفيد من الأسرار الكنسية، ويحضر إلى الكنيسة، ويشترك في قداساتها، ويتناول..  لماذا نحرمه من كل هذا الجو 

الروحي وهذه الفوائد الروحية؟! ألأنه طفل؟  هوذا السيد المسيح يقول: "دعوا الأطفال يأتون إليّ ولا تمنعوهم؛ لأن لمثل هؤلاء ملكوت السموات" (أنجيل متى 14:19؛ 18: 5، متي 18: 10، مرقس 10: 15و16، لوقا 18: 15ـ17).  وقدسهم الله مثلما قيل في (إرميا 1: 5) "قبلما صورتك في البطن عرفتك، وقبلما خرجت من البطن قدستك".  وملأهم من الروح القدس كما كتب عن يوحنا المعمدان في أنجيل لوقا (1: 15) "ومن بطن أمه يمتلئ من الروح القدس".
 فإن كان السيد المسيح قد قبلهم، وقدسهم، وملأهم بروحه القدوس حتى وهم في بطون أمهاتهم! فمن يجرؤ أن يرفضهم ويرفض تعميدهم؟!
*

*​ولكن لعل المعترض يقول: ولكن الطفل لم يؤمن.  والإيمان لازم للخلاص.  فنقول: 
*الإيمان شرط للكبار، الذين يحتاجون إلى اقتناع فكري.* هذا المقال منقول من موقع كنيسة الأنبا تكلا.
الكبار يحتاجون إلى كرازة، وإلى خدمة الكلمة، وإلى إقناع، لكي يقبلوا الايمان.  أما الأطفال فهم يؤمنون بكل ما نقوله لهم.  لا يوجد في داخلهم ما يرفض هذا الأيمان.  إنهم لم يصلوا إلى سن الشك والجدال بعد.
أما الكبار فيلزم إعلان إيمانهم قبل المعمودية.  بل يلزم تعليمهم قواعد الآيمان، كما كانت تفعل الكنيسة في صفوف الموعوظين الذين يؤهلون للعماد.
ولكن الأطفال نعمدهم على إيمان والديهم.
 *

*​وفي الكتاب المقدس نجد أمثلة عديدة لأطفال نالوا الخلاص على ايمان والديهم، ودخلوا في عضوية الكنيسة (جماعة المؤمنين) على إيمان الوالدين أيضاً.  ونذكر من بين الأمثلة:
1- خلاص الأبكار بدم خروف الفصح.
وواضح جداً أن الرمز في هذا الحادث التاريخي العظيم.  فالفصح يرمز إلى السيد المسيح، حيث قال بولس الرسول: "فصحنا المسيح قد ذُبِحَ لأجلنا" (رسالة كورنثوس الأولى 7:5 – نص الكتاب المقدس كاملاً هنا بموقع الأنبا تكلا).  ودم الفصح يرمز إلى دم المسيح الذي به نلنا الخلاص.  وقد قال الرب في سفر الخروج: "فأرى الدم وأعبر عنكم" (13:12)..  وهنا نسأل:
الاطفال الذين خلصوا بدم الفصح.  ماذا كان إيمانهم بالدم؟!
لا شيء طبعاً.  ولكنهم خلصوا من المُهلِك بإيمان آبائهم الذين لطخوا الأبواب بالدم، مؤمنين بقول الرب، بأن هذا الدم سيخلص أطفالهم من الهلاك.  وقد كان..  أكان يلزم أن نسأل كل طفل يخلص عن إيمانه بدم الفصح أولاً، وربما كان رضيعاً لا يعي..؟!
مثال آخر نذكره:
2- الإطفال الذين خلصوا بعبور البحر الأحمر من عبودية فرعون.
والرمز للخلاص واضح جداً هنا.  بل إن عبور البحر الاحمر اعتبره القديس بولس الرسول معمودية (1 كورنثوس 2:10)..  كل هؤلاء الآطفال عبروا البحر غالباً على أكتاف أمهاتهم وآبائهم، وهم لا يدرون شيئاً عما يحدث.  أما آباؤهم فآمنوا بوعد الرب لموسى بالخلاص، وعبروا البحر في إيمان.  وبإيمانهم خلص أطفالهم معهم.
مثال ثالث نذكره كذلك من جهة الأطفال وآبائهم: هذا المقال منقول من موقع كنيسة الأنبا تكلا.
3- الإطفال الذين كانوا يختنون في اليوم الثامن.
وكان الختان رمزاً للمعمودية.  وبه كان يصبح الطفل عضواً في شعب الله.  وإن لم يُختَن يهلك..  فما كان الطفل يعي من كل هذا، أو بماذا كان يؤمن وهو في اليوم الثامن من عمره.  أكنا لابد أن نسأله عن إيمانه بشريعة الختان كما أعطاها الرب لأبينا إبراهيم في سفر التكوين (17).  أم هو يختتن بإيمان والدية، ويصير له ذلك براً، وينضم إلى شعب الله..
4- الأطفال الذين اعتمدوا ضمن أسرات بأسرها:
فقد قبل عن ليديا بائعة الأرجوان أنها اعتمدت "هي وأهل بيتها" (سفر أعمال الرسل 15:16).  ولم يستثن الأطفال.  وقبل عن حافظ السجن الذي آمن على يد بولس و سيلا، إنه "اعتمد في الحال، هو والذين له أجمعون" (سفر الأعمال 33:16).  ألم يكن هناك أي طفل في كل هؤلاء؟!  وقيل نفس الكلام عن كريسبس رئيس المجمع في كورنثوس (اعمال الرسل 8:18).  ويقول بولس الرسول إنه عمَّد بيت "استفانوس" (1كو16:1).  ولم يستثن ما فيه من أطفال.
وعموماً، لا توجد آية في الكتاب تمنع معموديه الأطفال.
ومع ذلك فهم عندما يكبرون سيُختبَر إيمانهم.  إن ثبتوا فيه استمروا.  وإن لم يثبتوا لا ينتفعون، كأي كبير اعتمد وكان مؤمناً ثم لم يثبت، ولا فارق.


----------



## asmicheal (20 فبراير 2010)

*رد: العقيدة المسيحية (ملف متكامل )*

[FONT=أعرف أن كلمة باراكليت كلمة يونانية تعني "من يشكر كثيراً"، أليس هذا صحيح؟  فإذا قلتم أنها تعني الروح القدس، فمن أين أتيتم بهذا؟!]فى فصل من الإنجيل فى عيد القيامة (يو20) سمعنا قول السيد المسيح له المجد لمريم المجدلية: "لا تلمسينى لأنى لم أصعد بعد إلى أبى. ولكن اذهبى إلى أخوتى وقولى لهم إنى أصعد إلى أبى وأبيكم، وإلهى وإلهكم". فما تفسير ذلك؟[/FONT]​ا*لإجابة: *
فى تفسير القديس أوغسطينوس لهذا الفصل، قال فى شرح "لا تلمسينى، لأنى لم أصعد بعد إلى أبي"أى لا تقتربى إلىّ بهذا الفكر، الذى تقولين فيه "أخذوا سيدى، ولست أعلم أين وضعوه" (إنجيل يوحنا 20: 2، 13، 15)، كأننى لم أقم، وقد سرقوا جسدى حسب إشاعات اليهود Jews الكاذبة. 
*لأنى لم أصعد بعد إلى (مستوى) أبى فى فكرك. *
ومعروف أنها قد لمسته، حينما أمسكت بقدميه وسجدت له، فى زيارتها السابقة للقبر مع مريم الأخرى (أنجيل متى 28: 1، 9).
*

*​

والملاحظة الأخرى التى أوردها القديس أوغسطينوس هى: 
*قال: إلى أبى وأبيكم، ولم يقل إلى أبينا. وقال: إلى إلهى وإلهكم، ولم يقل إلهنا. مفرقاً بين علاقته بالآب، وعلاقتهم به. *
فهو أبى من جهة الجوهر والطبيعة واللاهوت، حسبما قلت من قبل "أنا والآب واحد" (يو10: 30). واحد فى اللاهوت والطبيعة والجوهر. لذلك دعيت فى الإنجيل بالابن الوحيد (يو3: 16، 18) (يو1: 18) (رسالة يوحنا الأولي 4: 9).   هذا المقال منقول من موقع كنيسة الأنبا تكلا.
أما أنتم فقد دعيتم أبناء من جهة الإيمان "وأما كل الذين قبلوه، فأعطاهم سلطاناً أن يصيروا أولاد الله أى المؤمنين باسمه" (يو1: 12). وكذلك أبناء من جهة المحبة كما قال يوحنا الرسول "أنظروا أية محبة أعطانا الآب،حتى ندعى أولاد الله" (1يو3: 1). وباختصار هى بنوة من نوع التبنى، كما قال بولس الرسول "إذ لم تأخذوا روح العبودية أيضاً للخوف، بل أخذتم روح التبنى، الذى به نصرخ يا أبا، الآب" (الرسالة إلى رومية 8: 15). وقيل "ليفتدى الذين تحت الناموس لننال التبنى" (غلاطية 4: 5) [أنظر أيضاً (رو9: 5)، (أفسس 1: 5)]. 
*إذن هو أبى بمعنى، وأبوكم بمعنى آخر. *
*وكذلك من جهة اللاهوت. *
هو إلهكم من حيث هو خالقكم من العدم. 
ومن جهتى من حيث الطبيعة البشرية، إذ أخذت صورة العبد فى شبه الناس، وصرت فى الهيئة كإنسان (رسالة بولس الرسول إلى أهل فيلبي 2: 7، 8). 
*هنا المسيح يتحدث ممثلاً للبشرية، بصفته ابن الإنسان Son of Man. *
يبدو أن حماس الكل للاهوت المسيح، يجعلهم أحياناً ينسون ناسوته (اقرأ مقالاً آخراُ عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في قسم الأسئلة والمقالات). فهو قد اتحد بطبيعة بشرية كاملة، حتى يقوم بعمل الفداء. وشابه (أخوته) فى كل شئ، حتى يكفر عن خطايا الشعب (عبرانيين 2: 17). قال القديس بولس لتلميذه تيموثاوس "يوجد إله واحد ووسيط واحد بين الله والناس، الإنسان يسوع" (تيموثاوس الأولى 2: 5). هنا يقوم بعمل الوساطة كإنسان، لأنه لابد أن يموت الإنسان. ونفس التعبير يقوله أيضاً فى الرسالة إلى كورنثوس فى المقارنة بين آدم والمسيح "الإنسان الأول من الأرض ترابى، والإنسان الثانى الرب من السماء" (كورنثوس الاولى 15: 47). فهنا يتكلم عنه كإنسان، ورب. اتحد فيه الناسوت مع اللاهوت فى طبيعة واحدة هى طبيعة الكلمة المتجسد. 
*من حيث الطبيعة البشرية، قال: إلهى وإلهكم، مميزاً العلاقتين. *
*والدليل على أنه كان يتكلم من الناحية البشرية إنه قال للمجدلية *"اذهبى إلى أخوتى" فهم أخوة له من جهة الناسوت، وليس من جهة اللاهوت. وكذلك قوله "أصعد إلى أبى وأبيكم" فالصعود لا يخص اللاهوت إطلاقاً، لأن الله لا يصعد ولا ينزل، لأنه مالئ الكل، موجود فى كل مكان. لا يخلو منه مكان فوق، بحيث يصعد إليه. فهو يصعد جسدياً. كما نقول له فى القداس الغريغورى "وعند صعودك إلى السماء جسدياً..". 
*كذلك هو يكلم أناساً لم ينموا فى الإيمان بعد. *
يكلم امرأة تريد أن تلمسه جسدياً، لتتحقق من قيامته وتنال بركة ويتكلم عن تلاميذ لم يؤمنوا بقيامته بعد (آنجيل مرقس 16: 9- 13)... فهل من المعقول أن يحدثهم حينئذ عن لاهوته؟!
​


----------



## asmicheal (20 فبراير 2010)

*رد: العقيدة المسيحية (ملف متكامل )*


[FONT=أعرف أن كلمة باراكليت كلمة يونانية تعني "من يشكر كثيراً"، أليس هذا صحيح؟  فإذا قلتم أنها تعني الروح القدس، فمن أين أتيتم بهذا؟!]هل الروح القدس هو روح ملاك، باعتبار أن الملائكة أرواح؟  وهل هو روح إنسان، نبي مثلاً يأتي فيما بعد؟  أي هل الروح القدس يختلف عن روح الله، أم الإثنان واحد؟[/FONT]​ا*لإجابة: *


الروح القدس هو روح الله القدوس (سفر أعمال الرسل 4،3:5).
لذلك فهو يحل في قلوب جميع المؤمنين، كما قيل في الكتاب: "أما تعلمون أنكم هيكل الله، وروح الله يسكن فيكم؟" (كورنثوس الاولى 16:3؛ 19:6) (نص الكتاب المقدس كاملاً موجود هنا بموقع القديس تكلا).  وكذلك قال عنه السيد المسيح: "وأما أنتم فتعرفونه، لأنه ماكث معكم، ويكون فيكم" (إنجيل يوحنا 17:15).
ومحال أن ملاكاً أو إنساناً يحل في جميع البشر ويسكن فيهم.  هذا المقال منقول من موقع كنيسة الأنبا تكلا.
ومما يثبت أنه ليس إنسان قول الإنجيل عنه: "روح الحق الذي لا يستطيع العالم أن يقبله، لأنه لا يراه ولا يعرفه" (يوحنا 17:14).  فلو كان إنسانا أو نبياً، لكن الناس يرونه ويعرفونه.  وكذلك قال لهم عنه: "يمكث معكم إلى الأبد" (يوحنا 16:14).  ولا يوجد انسان يمكث مع تلاميذ المسيح إلى الأبد!
كذلك ينسب إلى الروح القدس القوة على الخلق.
كقول المزمور للرب عن المخلوقات "ترسل روحك فتُخلق" (سفر المزامير 30:104).
وقيل لتلاميذ المسيح: "ستنالون قوة متى حلَّ الروح القدس عليكم" (اعمال الرسل 8:1).
وقد حلّ في يوم الخمسين.
كذلك أمرهم أن يعمدوا باسم الآب والابن والروح القدس (أنجيل متى 19:28).
ومن غير المعقول أن يعمدوا باسم ملاك أو إنسان أو أي شيء آخر مع الاب و الابن..


----------



## asmicheal (20 فبراير 2010)

*رد: العقيدة المسيحية (ملف متكامل )*


[FONT=أعرف أن كلمة باراكليت كلمة يونانية تعني "من يشكر كثيراً"، أليس هذا صحيح؟  فإذا قلتم أنها تعني الروح القدس، فمن أين أتيتم بهذا؟!]إن كانت أجرة الخطية هي الموت (رومية 23:6)، فلماذا لم يمت الشيطان، باعتباره أول كائن أخطأ؟ ولماذا سمح الله للشيطان بإغراء الإنسان الأول، على الرغم من سقوط الشيطان قبلاً؟  وعلى الرغم من معرفة الله المستقبلية بما سيحدث؟! ولماذا لم يُفن الله الشيطان بعد سقوطه مباشرة؟  وبذلك يكون قد أراح آدم وأراحنا نحن من بعده، ولم يكن هناك سقوط![/FONT]​ا*لإجابة: *
أولاً، المقصود بالموت بالنسبة إلى ألشيطان: الهلاك الأبدي.
أما الانسان فلأن طبيعته فيها الجسد والروح، فإن موته الجسدي هو انفصال الروح عن الجسد، بالإضافة إلى الموت الأبدي للخطاة.


أما إلشيطان، فليس له جسد.  لذلك ليس له موت جسدى.
ولكنه سيموت في نهاية الزمان الموت الأبدي أي العذاب الابدي.
وعن ذلك قال سفر الرؤيا: "وإبليس الذي كان يضلهم، طُرِحَ في بحيرة النار والكبريت، حيث الوحش والنبي الكذاب.  وسيعذبون إلى الأبد، آمين" (رؤيا 10:20).
 *

*​أما حول سبب إستبقاء الله للشيطان:
1- استبقى الله الشيطان اختباراً للإنسان.
كان لابد أن يُختبر الإنسان، ويثبت بره وصموده أمام الخطية، لكي يستحق المكافأة التي أعدها الله (1 كورنثوس 9:2).  فإجتاز الإختبار عن طريق إغراء الشيطان له.  ولكنه سقط في هذا الاختبار.
* الله كان يعرف أن الإنسان سوف يسقط.  وكان يعرف أيضاً أنه سوف يُخلِّص الإنسان.  فلا نأخذ نصف الحقيقة، ونترك النصف الآخر.
كان يمكن أن يخلق الله الانسان بطبيعة معصومة من غير قابلة للخطأ!  أو كان يمكن أن يخلقه مُسيَّراً نحو الخير.  ولكن الله لم يشأ هذا؛ لأنه في تلك الحالة ما كان الإنسان يستحق أن يُكافأ.  لأنه لم يدخل امتحاناً وينجح فيه.  لذلك خلقه بإرادة حرة، وسمح للشيطان أن يجربه..
* لو كان الله قد أراح الإنسان من تجربة الشيطان له، لبقى في جنة عدن.  ولكن الله أعد له ما هو أفضل من.
الجنة هي مكان أرضي، مملوء من كل شجر ثمر.  يعيش فيه الإنسان حياة عادية مادية جسدية.  فما هو الوضع الأفضل الذي أعدّه الله له؟  يقول الرسول بولس: "ما لم تره عين، وما لم تسمع به أذن، ولم يخطر على بال إنسان: ما أعده الله للذين يحبونه" (كورنثوس الأولى 9:2).  وماذا أيضاً؟
أعدَّ له الله بعد سقوطه وموته، أن يقوم من الموت بجسد ممجد، جسد روحاني سماوي غير قابل للفساد.  وبهذا الجسد يتمتع بالخيرات السماوية..
* فلا تقل: كان الله قد أراح آدم وأراحنا من بعده!!
فهل الراحة في نظرك أن نبقى في هذا الجسد الترابي، وفي هذه الحالة المادية، دون أن نؤهَّل للحياة السماوية؟!  إن هذا الافتراض يذكِّرنا بتلميذ يطلب أن تريحه المدرسة من الامتحانات، وبذلك لا يحصل على شهادات علمية تؤهِّله إلى ثقافة أعلى ووضع أفضل..!!  بلا شك ليست هذه راحة حقيقية!
 *

*​أيوب الصديق: سمح الله للشيطان أن يجربه، لينجح ويصير في وضع أفضل.  هذا المقال منقول من موقع كنيسة الأنبا تكلا.
كما قال القديس يعقوب الرسول: "..سمعتم بصبر أيوب، ورأيتم عاقبة الرب" (يعقوب 11:5) (اقرأ مقالاً آخراُ عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في قسم الأسئلة والمقالات).  فماذا كانت عاقبة الرب؟ يقول الكتاب: "..زاد الرب على كل ما كان لأيوب ضعفاً..  وبارك الرب آخرة أيوب أكثر من أولاه..  وعاش أيوب بعد هذا مائة وأربعين سنة، ورأى بنيه وبني بنيه إلى إلى أربعة أجيال.  ثم مات أيوب شيخاً وشبعان أياماً" (أيوب 17،16،12،10:42).
 *

*​بقى سؤالك: لماذا لم يفن الله الشيطان بعد سقوطه؟
اطمئن.  إن الله سيعاقبه أشد عقوبة.  إذ يقول سفر الرؤيا: "وأبليس الذي كان يضلهم، طُرِحَ في بحيرة النار والكبريت، حيث الوحش والنبي الكذاب.  وسيُعَذَّبون نهاراً وليلاً إلى أبد الآبدين" (رؤيا يوحنا 10:20).
غير أن الله يعمل العمل المناسب، في الوقت المناسب، وفي ملء الزمان..
وهذا يدل على طول أناة الله، وحكمته في التدبير.
أطال أناته حتى على الشيطان، وأعطاه الفرصة أن يجرب الإنسان، بل جرب الرب نفسه على الجبل (متى 4).  حتى عندما تأتي الساعة ويلقى مصيره، لا يقول: لم آخذ فرصتي..  وكانت فرصة للبشرية أن تختبر صمودها أمامه، وأن تدخل الحروب الروحية وتنتصر..


----------



## asmicheal (20 فبراير 2010)

*رد: العقيدة المسيحية (ملف متكامل )*


هل يمكن أن تسقط الملائكة، وتقع في خطايا، مادامت لهم حرية وإرادة؟!​ا*لإجابة: *


حقاً إن الملائكة مخلوقات عاقلة حرة.  وقد اجتازوا فترة اختبار.  وسقط منهم مَنْ سقط؛ ونعني "إبليس وكل ملائكته" (رؤيا 7:12)، الذين يسميهم الكتاب: "أجناد الشر الروحية" (أفسس 12:6).  ويسمون أيضاً في كثير من المواضع بالأرواح النجسة أو الأرواح الشريرة.
أما الملائكة Angels الأبرار، الذين نجحوا في اختبارهم، فقد تكللوا بالبر، ولا يسقطون.
إنهم يعيشون في طاعة كاملة لله، ينفذون مشيئته كما هي، وبكل سرعة، وبدون نقاش.  سواء في تقديم معونة للغير، كالملاك الذي سد أفواه الأسود وأنقذ دانيال (سفر دانيال 22:6).  أو الملاك الذي أنقذ بطرس من السجن (أعمال الرسل 7:12).  كذلك ينفذ الملائكة أوامر الله في العقوبة مثل ضرب الأبكار (خروج 12)، أو ضرب أورشليم (صموئيل الثاني 17،16:16).  والملاك الذي ضرب جيش سنحاريب (سفر ملوك الثاني 35:19).
الملائكة إذن يطيعون الله، دون أن يناقشوا أوامره.  لذلك قال عنهم المرتل في المزمور: *"باركوا الرب يا ملائكته، المقتدرين قوة*..  الفاعلين أمره، عند سماع صوت كلامه" (مزمور 20:103).
وعبارة "عند سماع صوت كلامه"، تعني السرعة الفائقة في التنفيذ بدون إبطاء..  ولعل هذا هو السبب الذي من جله نطلب في الصلاة الربية: "لتكن مشيئتك" وبأي مثال؟
"كما في السماء، كذلك على الأرض".
كما هي مُنَفَّذة من الملائكة في السماء، هكذا تكون منفذة على الأرض..  وما كنا نطلب هذا الطلب الذي علَّمنا الرب إياه، لو كان هناك احتمال أن تسقط الملائكة!!
لذلك نحن نسميهم الملائكة القديسين..  هذا المقال منقول من موقع كنيسة الأنبا تكلا.
لكي نميزهم عن أجناد الشياطين الذين سقطوا..
وتعبير الملائكه القديسين استخدمه الرب نفسه (إنجيل متى 31:25).
ونسميهم أيضاً ملائكة الله.  ونقول عن الأبرار في الحياة الأخرى أنهم يكونون "كملائكة الله في السماء" (متي 30:22).  ويسميهم الرب ملائكته، يرسلهم ليجمعوا مختاريه في اليوم الأخير (انجيل متى 31:24).  ويجمعوا الأشرار ليلقوهم في النار (متى 41،42:13).
ونسميهم ملائكة السماء، تمييزاً لهم عن الملائكة الأشرار الذين في الهاوية أو في الهواء.
إنهم في السماء يفرحون بخاطئ واحد يتوب (أنجيل لوقا 7:15).  وقد سماهم الرب "ملائكة السموات" (متى 36:24).  وقال القديس يوحنا الرائي: "ثم بعد هذا رأيت ملاكاً آخر نازلاً من السماء، له سلطان عظيم، واستنارت الأرض من بهائه" (سفر الرؤيا 1:18)..  "ورأيت ملاكا نازلا من السماء، معه مفتاح الهاوية وسلسلة عظيمة على يده، فقبض على التنين؛ الحية القديمة؛ الذي هو إبليس الشيطان، وقيده ألف سنة وطرحه في الهاوية.  وأغلق عليه وختم عليه" (الرؤيا 1:20-3).
 *

*​لو كان الملائكة يخطئون ما كنا نطلب شفاعتهم.
كما أن أرواح الأبرار الذين انتقلوا من الأرض إلى السماء، لا يخطئون وهم في السماء، مكان البر..  فكذلك الملائكة وهم في السماء، ونحن نطلب شفاعة هؤلاء وأولئك..
ولو كان الملائكة يمكن أن يخطئوا، لصاروا أدنى درجة من البشر الذين انتقلوا.
وفي هذه الحالة يتحولون إلى شياطين.  ويكون الشيطان له دور حالياً في السموات، كما له دور في الغواية على الأرض (اقرأ مقالاً آخراُ عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في قسم الأسئلة والمقالات)..  وهذا ما لا يستطيع أحد أن يقبله..  وهل الأبرار الذين انتقلوا وصعدوا إلى السماء، سوف يعثرون من سقوط الملائكة هنا؟!  ويرون الشر قد دخل إلى السماء أيضاً؟!
إن الملائكة هم قمة مثالية الطهر عند الناس.
يشبهون بهم أعلى درجة من البشر القديسين، ويزينون بصورهم الكنائس والهياكل.  ويعبرون أمثولة للطهر والكمال.  فإن كانوا في مثاليتهم، وفي عشرتهم مع الله، وقربهم منه، وتمتعهم به، يمكن أن يخطئوا!!  فإن هذا يحطم كل معنويات الناس، وهو أمر مرفوض من الكل..  ومن الصعب تحطيم المثاليات الثابتة في عقول الناس..
كما أن احتمال سقوط الملائكة الآن، يوقِع البشر في اليأس.  هذا المقال منقول من موقع كنيسة الأنبا تكلا.
إن الكتاب لم يذكر أي شيء عن احتمال سقوط الملائكة، ولا أحد من القديسين ذكر شيئاً من هذا.  وكما قلنا إنهم اجتازوا فترة الاختبار، وتكللوا بالبر الذي لن يُنزَع منهم..


----------



## asmicheal (20 فبراير 2010)

*رد: العقيدة المسيحية (ملف متكامل )*


هل هناك تشابه بين الثالوث المسيحى و"الثالوث" الوثنى؟ وإلا فما هو الفرق بينهما؟ وهل من أسباب إنتشار المسيحية فى مصر، التشابه بين عقيدة الثالوث فيها، وعقيدة "الثالوث" فى قصة أوزوريس و إيزيس و حورس؟​ا*لإجابة: *


لو كان سبب انتشار المسيحية بسرعة فى مصر، هو التشابه بين عقائدها والعقائد المصرية الفرعونية...

*فما سبب إنتشار المسيحية فى باقى بلاد العالم؟ هل هو تشابه أيضاً فى العقائد؟! وإن كان هناك تشابه، فلماذا اضطهدت الوثنية المسيحية؟
*
ولماذا قتل الوثنيون القديس مارمرقس كاروز الديار المصرية؟!

ولماذا حدث صراع عنيف بين الوثنية والمسيحية على مدى أربعة قرون، إنتهى بانقراض الوثنية، فتركها عابدوها، وتحطمت الأوثان...!

لاشك أن المسيحية كشفت ما فى الوثنية من زيف وخطأ، وليس ما بينها من تشابه! وإلا فما الداعى لدين جديد يحل محل الوثنية؟

ومن جهة عقيدة الثالوث، فالواضح أن الوثنية لا تؤمن بها..  هذا المقال منقول من موقع كنيسة الأنبا تكلا.
*الوثنية تؤمن بتعدد الآلهة في نطاق واسع، وليس بثالوث Trinity.
*
فمصر الفرعونية كانت تؤمن بالإله "رع"، الذى خلق الإله "شو" والإلهة "نفتوت". وباقترانهما أنجبا الإله "جب" إله الأرض، والإلهة "نوت" إلهة السماء، اللذين تزوجا وأنجبا أوزوريس، وإيزيس، وست، ونفتيس، وبزواج أوزوريس وإيزيس أنجبا الإله حورس.. إلى جوار آلهة آخرى كثيرة كان يعبدها المصريون...

فأين عقيدة " الثالوث " فى كل هذة الجمهرة من الآلهة؟!

*هل يمكن إنتقاء أية ثلاثة آلهة وتسميتهم ثالوثاً؟!
*
وفى مثال قصة أوزوريس وإيزيس، ذكرنا عشرة آلهة مصرية، لو أردنا أن نأخذ هذه القصة كمثال.. كما أن فى قصة تخليص إيزيس لزوجها المقتول أوزوريس، وإعادته إلى الحياة، ساعدها تحوت إله الحكمة، و أنوبيس إله التحنيط، وأيضا ًساعدتها أختها نفتيس.. فليست القصة "ثالوثا". وليست فى عقائد المصريين القدماء عقيدة تسمى التثليث على الإطلاق.. ومع كل ذلك نقول:

*إن المسيحية لا تؤمن بتثليث فقط، إنما بتثليث وتوحيد.

وهذا التوحيد لا توافق عليه العبادات المصرية التى تنادى بالتعدد.
*
ففى قانون الإيمان المسيحى نقول فى أوله " بالحقيقة نؤمن بإلة واحد". وحينما نقول:

باسم الآب والابن والروح القدس، نقول بعدها "إله واحد. أمين ". وفى الرسالة الأولى للقديس يوحنا الإنجيلى يقول " الذين يشهدون فى السماء هم ثلاثة: الآب والكلمة والروح القدس.وهؤلاء الثلاثة هم واحد" (1يو7:5 ).

*ووردت عبارة " الله واحد " فى مواضع كثيرة من الكتاب المقدس.
*
وردت فى " غلاطية 20:3 "، وفى يعقوب " 19:2 "، وفى " أفسس5:4 ". وفى " تيموثاوس الأولي 5:2 " وأيضاً فى " إنجيل يوحنا 44:5 "، " رومية 30:3 "، " أنجيل متى 17:19 "، " انجيل مرقس 30،29:12 ". كما أنها كانت تمثل الوصية الأولى من الوصايا العشر " الخروج 3:20 ". وما أوضح النص الذى يقول " الرب إلهنا رب واحد " " تثنية 4:6 ".

وعبارة الإله الواحد ترددت مرات عديدة فى سفر أشعياء النبى على لسان الله نفسه، كما في " إشعياء 11،10:43 "، " أش 21،18،6:45 "، " أش9:46 ".

*والمسيحية تنادى بأن الأقانيم الثلاثة إله واحد.
*
كما وردت فى " 1يو7:5 ". وكما وردت فى قول السيد المسيح "وعمدوهم باسم الآب والابن والروح القدس" (إنجيل متى 19:28)، حيث قال باسم، ولم يقل بأسماء.

ولعل سائلاً يسأل كيف أن 1+1+1=1 فنقول 1×1×1=1.

الثالوث يمثل الله الواحد، بعقله وبروحه، كما نقول إن الإنسان بذاته، وبعقله وبروحه كائن واحد، وإن النار بنورها وحرارتها كيان واحد...

*ولكن أوزوريس وحورس ليسوا إلهاً واحداً بل واحدا بل ثلاثة.
*
وهذا هو أول خلاف بين هذه القصة والثالوث المسيحي.  هذا المقال منقول من موقع كنيسة الأنبا تكلا.
*

*​والخلاف الثانى إنها تمثل قصة زواج إله رجل " هو أوزوريس "، وإلهة إمرأة " هى إيزيس " أنجبا إلهاً إبناً " هو حورس ".

*وليس فى الثالوث المسيحى إمرأة، ولا زواج، حاشا..!
*
ولو كل أب وأم وإبن يكونون ثالوثاً.. لكان هذا الأمر فى كل مكان، وفى كل بلد، وفى كل أسرة. ولكنه فى كل ذلك لاعلاقة له بالثالوث المسيحى.

*فالإبن فى المسيحية ليس نتيجة تناسل جسدانى.
*
حاشا أن تنادى المسيحية بهذا، فالله روح " يو24:4 ". وهو منزه عن التناسل الجسدى. والابن فى المسيحية هو عقل الله الناطق، أو نطق الله العاقل. وبنوة الابن من الآب فى الثالوث المسيحى، مثلما نقول "العقل يلد فكراً" ومع ذلك فالعقل وفكره كيان واحد. ولا علاقة لهما بالتناسل الجسدانى...

الفكر يخرج من العقل، ويظل فيه، غير منفصل عنه. أما فى التناسل الجسدانى، فالإبن له كيان مستقل قائم بذاته منفصل عن أبيه وأمه. وكل من الأب والأم له كيان قائم بذاته، منفصل عن الأخر. وهنا نجد خلافاً مع الثالوث المسيحى.

*فالأقانيم المسيحية، لا انفصال فيها لأقنوم عن الآخر.
*
الإبن يقول "أنا فى الآب، والآب فى" " يو 11:14 "، "أنا والآب واحد" يو30:10 ". ولا يمكن أن حورس يقول أنا وأوزوريس كائن واحد! أنا فيه وهو فى..

*كذلك الأقانيم المسيحية متساوية في الأزلية. لا تختلف فى الزمن.
*
الله بعقله وبروحه مند الأزل. أما فى قصة أوزوريس وإيزيس، فحدث أن ابنهما حورس لم يكن موجوداً قبل ولادته، وهو أقل منهما فى الزمن (اقرأ مقالاً آخراُ عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في قسم الأسئلة والمقالات). كذلك قد يوجد اختلاف فى العمر بين أوزوريس وايزيس. وهما الإثنان لم يكونا موجودين قبل ولادتهما من جب ونوت..

أما الله فى الثالوث المسيحى فهو كائن منذ الأزل، وعقله فيه منذ الأزل، وروحه فيه منذ الأزل. لم يمر وقت كان فيه أحد هذه الأقانيم غير موجود.

لكل الأسباب السابقة لايمكن أن نرى لوناً من التشابه بين الثالوث المسيحى، وما فى الوثنية من تعدد الآلهة، واختلاف فى الجنس بين الآلهة، هذا ذكر وتلك أنثى، وأيضاً ما في الوثنية من تزاوج بين الآلهة، وإنجاب..


----------



## asmicheal (20 فبراير 2010)

*رد: العقيدة المسيحية (ملف متكامل )*


يحاربني فكر الالحاد، و أنا أقاومه، فيعود بشكوك كثيرة في وجود اللة.  فأرجو تساعدني على تثبيت إيماني، خوفاً من أن تتمكن الشكوك بإيماني.​ا*لإجابة: *
إنها حرب مشهورة من حروب الشيطان. وهذه الأفكار التى تحاربك ليست منك، وإلا ما كنت تقاومها كما تقول. ولكن الشيطان عنيد لحوح ، لا ييأس ولا يهدأ. وكلما يرد الإنسان على فكر من أفكاره، يعود مرة أخرى ويضغط ويلّح. لذلك يقول القديس بطرس الرسول "قاوموه راسخين فى الايمان" (رسالة بطرس الرسول الأولى 5: 9). 
ومع ذلك فإن وجود الله له إثباتات كثيرة. لعل فى مقدمتها ما يسميه الفلاسفة أو المفكرون بالعلة الأولى ، أى السبب الأول. 
*أى أن الله هو السبب الأول لوجود هذا الكون كله. *
*وبدون وجود الله، لا نستطيع أن نفسر كيفية وجود الكون. *
وهكذا نضع أمامنا عدة أمور لا يمكن أن يفسرها إلا وجود الله. وهى وجود الحياة، ووجود المادة، ووجود الإنسان، ووجود النظام فى كل مظاهر الطبيعة. يضاف إلى كل هذا الاعتقاد العام. 
ولنبدأ حالياً بنقطة أساسية وهى وجود الحياة.
*

*​

*وجود الحياة:*
سؤالنا هو: كيف وجدت الحياة على الأرض؟ 
*المعروف أنه مر وقت – كما يقول العلماء – كانت فيه الأرض جزءاً من المجموعة الشمسية، فى درجة من الحرارة الملتهبة التى يمكن أى تسمح بوجود أى نوع من الحياة، لا إنسان ولا حيوان ولا نبات. *
فمن أين أتت الحياة إذن؟! من الذى أوجدها ؟! كيف؟! 
هنا ويقف الملحدون وجميع العلماء صامتين حيارى أمام وجود الحياة. ولا أقصد حياة الكائنات الراقية كالإنسان ، بل حتى حياة نملة صغيرة ، أو دابة ، أو أية حشرة تدب على الأرض.. مجرد وجود حياة واحدة من هذه الحشرات يثبت وجود الله. 
*بل مجرد خلية حية أياً كانت ، مجرد وجود البلازما ، يثبت وجود الله. لأنه لا تفسير له غير ذلك... *
إن الحياة حديثة على الأرض، مادامت الأرض كانت من قبل قطعة ملتهبة لا تسمح بوجود حياة (اقرأ مقالاً آخراُ عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في قسم الأسئلة والمقالات). فالحياة إذن بعد أن بردت القشرة الأرضية. أما باطن الأرض الملتهب ، الذى تخرج منه البراكين والنافورات الساخنة، فلا يمكن أن توجد فيه حياة. 
إذن كيف وجدت الحياة على الأرض بعد أن بردت قشترتها. 
*طبيعى أن المادة الجامدة، التى لا حياة فيها، لا يمكن أن توجد حياة. لأن فاقد الشئ لا يعطيه... *
ويبقى وجود الحياة لغزاً لا يجد له العلماء حلاً! 
حله الوحيد هو قدرة الله الخالق الذى أوجد الحياة... 
وإن كان هناك تفسير آخر، فليقدمه لنا الملحدون أو علماؤهم... 
ذلك لأن الكائن الحى لابد أن يأتى من كائن حى. 
ومهما قدم العلماء من افتراضات خيالية، فإنها تبقى مجرد افتراضات لا ترقى إلى المستوى العلمى. 
بعد الحياة ، نتكلم عن إثبات آخر وهو وجود المادة.
*

*​*وجود المادة:*
ونعنى به وجود هذه الطبيعة الجامدة وكل ما فيها من مادة... 
*لا نستطيع أن نقول أن المادة قد أوجدت نفسها! *
فالتعبير غير منطقى. إذ كيف توجد نفسها وهى غير موجودة؟! كيف تكون لها القدرة على الإيجاد قبل أن توجد؟! إذن هذا الافتراض مستحيل. لا يبقى إذن إلا أن هناك من أوجدها. فمن هو سوى الله؟ 
*ولا يمكن أن نقول إنها وجدت بالصدفة! كما يدعى البعض... *
فالصدفة لا تُوجد كائنات. وكلمة (الصدفة) كلمة غير علمية وغير منطقية.. وتحتاج إلى تعريف. فما هى الصدفة إذن؟ وما هى قدراتها؟ وهل الصدفة كيان له خواص، منها الخلق؟! 
*كذلك لا يمكن أن نقول إن أزلية! أو الطبيعة أزلية! *
*من المحال أن تكون المادة أزلية. لأن الأزلية تدل على القوة بينما المادة فيها ضعف. *
فهى تتحول من حالة إلى حالة، وتتغير من حالة إلى أخرى. الماء يتحول إلى بخار، وقد يتجمد ويتحول إلى ثلج. والخشب قد يحترق ويتحول إلى فحم، وقد يتحول إلى دخان ويتبدد فى الجو. 
كما أن كثيراً من المواد مركبة. والمركب هو اتحاد عنصرين أو عناصر، ويمكن أن ينحل ويعود إلى عناصره الأولى. 
فالطبيعة إذن متغيرة، والتغير لا يدل على قوة. فلا يمكن أن تكون مصدراً لخلق مادة أخرى. 
*كذلك فالطبيعة جامدة، وبلا عقل ولا تفكير، وبهذا لا يمكن أن تكون مصدراً للخلق. *
وهناك سؤال هام وهو: ما المقصود بكلمة الطبيعة؟ 
أهى المادة الجامدة؟ أهى الجبال والبحار والأرض والجو؟ إن كانت هكذا، فهى لا تستطيع أن تخلق إنساناً أو حيواناً. فغير الحى لا يخلق حياً، وغير العاقل لا يخلق عاقلاً... 
فهل طبيعة الإنسان هى التى كونته؟! وهذا غير معقول. لأنه لم تكن له طبيعة قبل أن يكون، وقادرة على تكوينه!! 
*أم أن كلمة الطبيعة تدل على قوة جبارة غير مفهومة؟ *
إن كان الأمر كذلك، فلتكن هذه القوة غير المدركة هى الله، وقد سمّاها البعض الطبيعة. ويكون الأمر مجرد خلاف حول التسميات، وليس خلافاً فى الجوهر. 
إن كل الملحدين الذين قالوا إن الطبيعة قد أوجدت الكون، لم يقدموا لنا معنى واضحاً لهذه الطبيعة! 
نقطة أخرى نذكرها فى إثبات وجود الله، وهى الإنسان*. * هذا المقال منقول من موقع كنيسة الأنبا تكلا.
*

*​*وجود الإنسان:*
هذا الكائن العجيب، الذى له عقل وروح وضمير ومشيئة ولا يمكن أن توجده طبيعة بلا عقل ولا مشيئة ولا حياة ولا ضمير!! كيف إذن أمكن وجود هذا الكائن، بكل ماله من تدبير ومشاعر؟! الكائن صاحب المبادئ، الذى يحب الحق والعدل، ويسعى إلى القداسة والكمال؟ لابد من وجود كائن آخر أسمى منه ليوجده..لابد من وجود كائن كلى الحكمة، كلى القدرة، بمشيئة تقدر أن توجده..وهذا ما نسميه الله... 
*وبخاصة للتركيب العجيب المذهل الذى لهذا الإنسان. *
*يكفى أن نذكر بصمة أصابعه، وبصمة صوته. *
عشرات الملايين قد توجد فى قطر واحد. وكل إنسان من هؤلاء تكون لأصابعه بصمة تميزه عن باقى الملايين. فمن ذا الذى يستطيع أن يرسم لكل اصبع خطوطاً تميز بصمته. وتتغير هذه الخطوط من واحد لآخر، وسط آلاف الملايين فى قارة واحدة مثل آسيا، أو مئات الملايين فى قارة مثل افريقيا؟! إنه عجيب!! 
لابد من كائن ذى قدرة غير محدودة، استطاع أن يفعل هذا.. 
وما نقوله عن بصمة الأصبع، نقوله أيضاً عن بصمة الصوت. 
إنسان يكلمك فى التليفون. فتقول له "أهلاً، فلان". تناديه بإسمه وأنت لا تراه، مميزاً بصمة صوته عن باقى الأصوات... 
*قدرة الله غير المحدودة تظهر فى خلقه للإنسان من أعضاء عجيبة جداً فى تركيبها وفى وظيفتها... *
المخ مثلا وما فيه من مراكز البصر، والصوت، والحركة، والذاكرة، والفهم..إلخ. بحيث لو تلف أحد هذه المراكز، لفقد الإنسان قدرته على وظيفة هذا المركز إلى الأبد..! من فى كل علماء العالم يستطيع أن يصنع مخاً، أو مركزاً واحداً من مراكز المخ؟! إنها قدرة الله وحده. 
ويعوزنا الوقت إن تحدثنا عن كل جهاز من أجهزة جسد الإنسان، وعن تعاون كل هذه الأجهزة بعضها مع البعض الآخر فى تناسق عجيب. وأيضاً عن العوامل النفسية المؤثرة فى الجسد. وعن النظام المذهل الموجود فى تركيبة هذه الطبيعة البشرية. 
هنا وأحب أن أتعرض إلى نقطة أخرى لإثبات وجود الله، وهى النظام العجيب الموجود فى الكون كله.
*

*​*نظام الكون:*
إنك إن رأيت كومة من الأحجار ملقاة فى كل مكان، ربما تقول إنها وجُدت هناك بالصدفة. أما إن رأيت أحجاراً تصطف إلى جوار بعضها البعض، وفوق بعضها البعض، حتى تكون حجرات وصالات بينها أبواب ولها منافذ وشرفات.. فلابد أن تقول: يقيناً هناك مهندس أو بناء وضع لها هذا النظام... 
*هكذا الكون فى نظامه، لابد من أن الله قد نظمه هكذا. حتى أن بعض الفلاسفة أطلقوا على الله لقب (المهندس الأعظم).*
+ ولنضرب المثل الأول بقوانين الفلك. وذلك النظام العجيب الذى يربط بين الشموس والكواكب، والذى تخضع له النجوم فى حركتها وفى اتجاهاتها، مع العدد الضخم من المجرات والشهب... 
الأرض تدور حول نفسها مرة كل يوم، ينتج عنها النهار والليل. ومرة كل عام حول الشمس، تنتج عنها الفصول الأربعة. وهذا النظام ثابت لا يتغير منذ آلاف السنين، أو منذ خُلقت هذه الأجرام السمائية ووضعت لها قوانين الفلك التى تضبطها... 
لهذا كان علم الفلك يُدرّس فى كليات اللاهوت، لأنه يثبت وجود الله، وبالمثل كان يُدرس علم الطب، لنفس الغرض. 
نفس قانون الفلك نلاحظه فى العلاقة بين القمر والأرض، التى تنتج عنها أوجه القمر بطريقة منتظمة من محاق إلى هلال إلى تربيع إلى بدر.. لكل هذا ما أجمل قول المرتل فى المزمور: "*السموات تحدث بمجد الله، والفلك يخبر بعمل يديه*" (سفر مزامير 19: 10). 
ليس النظام الذى وضعه الله فى الكون قاصراً على السماء وما فيها، إنما أيضاً ما يختص بالحرارة وضغط الهواء والرياح والأمطار. وكل هذا يحدث فى كل بلد بطريقة منتظمة متناسقة، مع ما يتبعه من أنظمة الزراعة والنباتات. 
*بل ما أعجب ما وضعه الله من نظام فى طبيعة النحلة وإنتاجها. *
إنها مجرد حشرة. ولكنها تعمل فى نظام ثابت ومدهش، وكأنها فى جيش منتظم، سواء الملكة أو العمال، وتنتج شهداً له فوائد كثيرة جداً، وبخاصة نوع غذاء الملكات ذى القيمة الغذائية الهائلة الذى يصنعونه فيما يعرف باسم Royal Jelly ويبيعونه فى الصيدليات. وما أجمل ما قاله أمير الشعراء أحمد شوقى عن مملكة النحل:
مملكة مدبرة         بأمراة مؤمرة​تحمل فى العمال والصناع عبء السيطرة
أعجب لعمال يولون عليهم قيصرة​هذه النحلة فى نظامها تثبت وجود الله. وشهدها الذى تنتجه – فى عمق فوائده – يثبت هو أيضاً وجود الله. 
إثبات آخر لوجود الله هو المعجزات.
*

*​*المعجزات:*
*والمعجزات ليست ضد العقل. ولكنها مستوى فوق العقل. *
ولكنها سميت معجزات، لأن العقل البشرى عجز عن إدراكها أو تفسيرها. وليس لها إلا تفسير واحد وهو قدرة الله غير المحدودة. هذه التى قال عنها الكتاب "..كل شئ مستطاع عند الله" (إنجيل مرقس 10: 27). وكذلك قول أيوب الصديق "علمت أنك تستطيع كل شئ ولا يعسر عليك أمر" (ايوب 42: 2). 
*والمعجزات ليست قاصرة على ما ورد فى الكتاب المقدس، وإنما هى موجودة فى حياتنا العملية، وبخاصة من بعض القديسين. *
إن لم يكن شئ من هذا قد مرّ عليك فى حياتك أو فى حياة بعض أقاربك أو معارفك، فاقرأ عنه فى الكتب التى سجلت بعض هذه المعجزات فى أيامنا، أو فى حياة قديسين قد سبقونا مثل الأنبا ابرام اسقف الفيوم، أو أنبا صرابامون أبو طرحة، أو ما يتكرر حدوثه كثيراً فى أعياد القديسين. فهذه الذكرى تثبت الإيمان فى قلبك..*. * هذا المقال منقول من موقع كنيسة الأنبا تكلا.
نقطة أخرى فى إثبات وجود الله وهى الإعتقاد العام.
*

*​*الاعتقاد العام:*
*الإعتقاد بوجود الله موجود عند جميع الشعوب، حتى عند الوثنيين: يؤمنون بالألوهية، ولكن يخطئون من هو الله... *
بل وصل بهم الأمر إلى الإيمان بوجود آلهة كثيرين- وبعضهم آمن بوجود إله لكل صفة يعرفها من صفات الألوهية – وعرفوا أيضاً الصلاة التى يقدمونها لله، وما يقدمونه من ذبائح وقرابين... 
*والإيمان بالله مغروس حتى فى نفوس الأطفال. *
فإن حدثت الطفل عن الله، لا يقول لك من هو. وإن قلت له "لا تفعل هذا الأمر، لكى لا يغضب الله عليك"، لا يجادلك فى هذا.. 
إنه بفطرته يؤمن بوجود الله، ولا يهتز هذا الإيمان فى قلبه أو فى فكره، إلا بشكوك تأتى إليه من الخارج: إما كمحاربات من الشيطان أو من أفكار الناس. وذلك حينما يكبر ويدخل فى سن الشك. 
*على أن الإلحاد atheism له أسباب كثيرة ليست كلها دينية. *
ففى البلاد الشيوعية، كان سبب الإلحاد هو التربية السياسية الخاطئة، مع الضغط من جانب الحكومة، والخوف من جانب الشعب. فلما زال عامل الخوف بزوال الضغط السياسى دخل فى الإيمان عشرات الملايين فى روسيا ورومانيا وبولندا وغيرها. أو أنهم أعلنوا إيمانهم الذى ما كانوا يصرحون به خوفاً من بطش حكوماتهم. 
*نوع من الإلحاد هو الإلحاد الماركسى. وقد وصفه بعض الكتاب بأنه كان رفضاً لله، وليس إنكاراً لوجود الله. *
نتيجة لمشاكل إقتصادية، وبسبب الفقر الذى كان يرزح تحته كثيرون بينما يعيش الأغنياء فى حياة الرفاهية والبذخ، لذلك إعتقد هؤلاء الملحدون أن الله يعيش فى برج عاجى لا يهتم بآلام الفقراء من الطبقة الكادحة!! فرفضوه ونادوا بأن الدين هو أفيون للشعوب يخدرهم حتى لا يشعروا بتعاسة حياتهم..! 
*نوع آخر من الإلحاد هو إلحاد الوجوديين الذين يريدون أن يتمتعوا بشهواتهم الخاطئة التى يمنعهم الله عنها. *
وهكذا لسان حالهم يقول "من الخير أن يكون الله غير موجود، لكى نوجد نحن"!! أى لكى نشعر بوجودنا فى تحقيق شهواتنا..! وهكذا سخروا من الصلاة الربانية بقولهم "أبانا الذى فى السموات". نعم ليبقى هو فى السماء، ويترك لنا الأرض... 
*إذن ليس هو اعتقاداً مبنياً على أسس سليمة. *
إنما هو سعى وراء شهوات يريدون تحقيقها...
*

*​*قصّة:*
أخيراً أحب أن أقول لك قصة أختم بها هذا الحديث. 
إجتمع مؤمن وملحد. فقال الملحد للمؤمن: ماذا يكون شعورك لو اكتشفت بعد الموت أنه لا يوجد فردوس ونار، وثواب وعقاب، بينما قد أتعبت نفسك عبثاً فى صوم وصلاة وضبط نفس!! 
فأجاب المؤمن: أنا سوف لا أخسر شيئاً، لأنى أجد لذة فى الحياة الروحية. ولكن ماذا يكون شعورك أن إن اكتشفت بعد الموت أنه يوجد ثواب وعقاب، وفردوس ونار..؟! 
أما أنت أيها الابن العزيز، فليثبت الرب إيمانك.


----------



## asmicheal (20 فبراير 2010)

*رد: العقيدة المسيحية (ملف متكامل )*


ما الفرق بين قولنا: "المسيح ابن الله"، و "نحن أبناء الله"؟ (أي الفرق بين بنوتنا لله وبنوة المسيح لله)​ا*لإجابة: *


قلنا سابقاً هنا بموقع القديس تكلاهيمانوت أن المسيح يسوع هو ابن الله، لأننا رأينا فيه الله غير المنظور، وهو ابن الله لأنه في لاهوته من طبيعة الله وجوهره، وليس في لغة البشر غير تعبير "الابن" للدلالة على المُطابقة التامة بين "الله الآب"، و"الرب يسوع المسيح".
ولها السبب قال المسيح له المجد لفيلبس تلميذه: "مَنْ رآني فقد رأى الآب.." (يوحنا 14: 9)*.*  هذا المقال منقول من موقع كنيسة الأنبا تكلا.
أما نحن فننتسب لله كأبناء، كنوع من التكريم منه لنا وفيض من محبته لنا.
بعبارة أخرى: نقول أن البشر يدعون أبناء الله فقط من أجل محبة الله لهم وعنايته بهم، وهذه المحبة تجتاز الهوة بين الخالق والمخلوق، ولكنها لا تزيلها.
*والخلاصة: أن بنوة المسيح "بنوة جوهرية"، أما نحن "فبنوتنا تكريمية"، بنوة المسيح أزلية، أما بنوتنا فهي زمنية.*


----------



## asmicheal (20 فبراير 2010)

*رد: العقيدة المسيحية (ملف متكامل )*


ولادة السيد المسيح ليست معجزية، بل سبقه فيها آدم و حواء.. بمعنى أن آدم ولد بلا أب ولا أم، و حواء ولدت من أب بلا أم، و المسيح ولد من أم بلا أب!  فما الفرق؟!​ا*لإجابة: *


هذا القول مغالطة كبيرة، وخالٍ من كل صواب.  لأن:
- آدم ليس له علاقة على الإطلاق بالولادة.  لقد خُلِقَ من طين الأرض، من "أديم" الأرض، ولذلك سُمِّيَ "آدم".  أدم مخلوق من التراب.
- حواء لم تولد من آدم!  وإلا صارَت ابنته وليست زوجته.  بل خلقها الله من أحد أضلاع آدم، للدلالة على مدى العلاقة التي ينبغي أن تكون بينهما.
 *

*​أما السيد المسيح فقد وُلِدَ بطريقة معجزية فريدة لم يولَد بها أحدٌ من قبله ولا بعده.  وفي هذا يتفق المسيحية و القرآن!
ولا نستطيع أن نقارن بين أدم الإنسان المخلوق وبين السيد المسيح غير المخلوق.  "والذي به كان كل شيء، وبغيره لم يكن شيء مما كان" (إنجيل يوحنا 1: 7).  هذا المقال منقول من موقع كنيسة الأنبا تكلا.
كما أنه لم يُذْكَر عن إدم أنه "كلمة الله وروحٌ منه"..  ثم أن آدم كان ينبغي أن يوجد من غير أب لأنه كان الأب الأول للبشر، أما المسيح فعن ولادته كانت الأرض قد عُمِّرَت من الآباء الوالدين والأبناء المولودين (اقرأ مقالاً آخراُ عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في قسم الأسئلة والمقالات).
إننا نعبِّر في قانون الإيمان عن المسيح له المجد ونقول: "مولود غير مخلوق"، هو "غير مخلوق" لأنه الخالق..  وهو مولود من الآب السماوي قبل كل الدهور (ميلاد أزلي)..
وفي ملء الزمان، وُلِدَ من السيدة العذراء مريم (ميلاد زمني) بطريقة مُعجزية فريدة..  وهذه الولادة لا شبيه لها، ولا مثال لها، وهي فريدة في حد ذاتها، تُثبِت أن صاحِبها خارج دائرة البشر.


----------



## asmicheal (20 فبراير 2010)

*رد: العقيدة المسيحية (ملف متكامل )*


إن الله يعلم ما بنفوس الخلق، فكيف يغدر به من اليهود ويموت؟!  إذن فقد صفه الألهويه، وإنه بشر، وأنه معجزه من معجزات الله مثل حواء بدون أم​ا*لإجابة: *
نعم، إن الله يعلم جميع الأشياء، وما بنفوس الخلق..  وله أيضاً معرفة مستقبلية، يعرف بها ما سوف يحدث..  ومن أجمل الآيات التي قيلت في ذلك في سفر يشوع ابن سيراخ الحكيم: "لا يعلم ان عيني الرب اضوا من الشمس عشرة الاف ضعف فتبصران جميع طرق البشر وتطلعان على الخفايا، هو عالم بكل شيء قبل ان يخلق فكذلك بعد ان انقضى" (سيراخ 23: 28، 29).


والمسيح بصفة هو الله المتجسد له كل صفات الله، فهو الله!  وقد أوضحنا سابقاً في مقال حول ألوهية السيد المسيح هنا بموقع القديس تكلاهيمانوت، وإثبات أنه هو الله.  وهناك العديد من الشواهد التي أوضحت معرفته بالخفيات، منها:-

<LI dir=rtl>علمت أن قوة خرجت منى (فى شفاء نازفة الماء). 
<LI dir=rtl>علم يسوع أفكارهم (فى شفاء المفلوج المحمول من أربعة). - إنجيل مرقس 2 
<LI dir=rtl>علم يسوع فكر سمعان الفريسى وأدانته لزانية المدينة. - إنجيل يوحنا 8 
<LI dir=rtl>وهناك العديد من الشواهد معرفة يسوع بما في داخل الفكر، مثل: إنجيل مرقس 11 - إنجيل متى 16 - إنجيل يوحنا 16 - إنجيل مرقس 2 - إنجيل متى 9... 
<LI dir=rtl>علم يسوع بالإستار الذى سيخرج من السمكة. - إنجيل متى 17 
<LI dir=rtl>وبالرجل حامل الجرة الذى سيلاقى تلميذيه فى المدينة. - إنجيل مرقس 14 
<LI dir=rtl>وبالجحش والأتان المربوطان - إنجيل متى 21 
<LI dir=rtl>وبما تحدث به جباة الضرائب مع بطرس. 
<LI dir=rtl>وبما كان التلاميذ فيه يتناقشون بالطريق من يكون الأول بينهم. 
<LI dir=rtl>وبما نوى يهوذا عمله (ما أنت فاعله فافعله بأقصى سرعة). 
<LI dir=rtl>وبما سيحدث لبطرس (تنكرنى ثلاث مرات). - إنجيل متى 26 - إنجيل مرقس 14 -  إنجيل لوقا 22 - إنجيل يوحنا 13 
<LI dir=rtl>وبما سيحدث من تلاميذه (تتفرقون فيها كل واحد إلى خاصته). 
<LI dir=rtl>و وخرج للحراس في بستان جسثيماني وهو عالم بكل ما يأتي عليه - إنجيل يوحنا 18 
<LI dir=rtl>وبما سيحدث له: ابن الإنسان لأيدى الناس فيصلبونه (يقتلونه). - إنجيل مرقس 9 
<LI dir=rtl>وبقيامته: "وفى اليوم الثالث يقوم". - إنجيل مرقس 9 
<LI dir=rtl>وبلقياهم: بعد قيامتى اسبقكم إلى الجليل هناك تروننى. - إنجيل متى 26 - إنجيل مرقس 14 
<LI dir=rtl>وبصعوده "إنى صاعد إلى ابى الذى هو أبوكم". - إنجيل يوحنا 20 
<LI dir=rtl>وبحلول روح الأب القدوس: لن أترككم يتامى إنى سأجئ إليكم.. خير لكم أن أنطلق أن لم أنطلق لا يأتيكم المعزى... إن ذهبت أرسله إليكم". - إنجيل يوحنا 14 
<LI dir=rtl>وبما سيحدث لأورشليم "يهدمونك وبنيك فيك". - إنجيل لوقا 19 
<LI dir=rtl>وللهيكل: "حجر على حجر لا يترك إلا وينقض". - إنجيل متى 24 - إنجيل مرقس 13 - إنجيل لوقا 21 
<LI dir=rtl>ولليهود: "ويل للحبالى والمرضعات فى ذلك اليوم". - إنجيل متى 24 - إنجيل لوقا 21 
<LI dir=rtl>وللمسيحيين: "تأتى ساعة يظن فيها كل من يقتلكم أنه يقدم قربانا لله". - إنجيل يوحنا 16 
<LI dir=rtl>وللتلاميذ: "أذهبوا إلى العالم أجمع وأكرزوا بالإنجيل للخليقة كلها". - إنجيل مرقس 16 
وليوم الخمسين: "ستنالون قوة متى حل الروح القدس عليكم وتكونون لى شهودا". - سفر أعمال الرسل 1 
أما الطريف أن صاحبة السؤال هي فتاة مسلمة، ومذكور في كتاب القرآن نفسه على لسان المسيح أنه يعرف الخبايا: "وأنبئكم بما تأكلون وما تدخرون فى بيوتكم. إن فى ذلك لآية لكم إن كنتم مؤمنين" (آل عمران3: 49)!  وقد تناول كتاب مريم والمسيح تأليف الإمام الشيخ محمد متولى الشعراوى ص 50 ، 51 هذا الأمر بالشرح.  هذا المقال منقول من موقع كنيسة الأنبا تكلا.
وفي كتاب قصص الأنبياء للإمام أبن كثير ص 587 ، 588، تحدث عن كيف كان المسيح كطفلاً يعلم الغيب.  وفي كتاب حكم ومواعظ عيسى بن مريم ص 52 فقرة 83، أنبأ المسيح عن مسلمه "الحواري الذي أحبطت حسناته لعجبه بنفسه"، وعن لصاً تائب..
وقد جاء فى سورة الزخرف: "ولما ضرب ابن مريم مثلا إذا قومك منه يصدون... وإنه لعلم للساعة". (الزخرف 56 ، 61). قال الجلالان فى تفسير هذه الكلمة "لعلم الساعة" أنه عيسى لعلم الساعة يعلم بنزولها. ومتى ذكرنا أن المعروف عند الناس ، أن الله ينفرد عن خلقه بأنه وحده عنده علم الساعة ، ندرك الميزة التى أفردها القرآن للمسيح، ونقابل هذا بما جاء فى (سورة لقمان 34) إن الله عنده علم الساعه، أو ما جاء فى سورة (الشورى 17) "وما يدريك لعل الساعة قريب".  أما فى سورة (النازعات 42-46) فقد أدلى القرآن بحديث طويل يوضح أنها من أختصاص الله وحده قال فيه موجها الحديث لمحمد: "يسألونك عن الساعة ، إيان مرساها ، فيم أنت من ذكراها ، إلى ربك منتهاها ، إنما أنت منذر من يخشاها ، كأنهم يوم يرونها ، لم يلبثوا إلا عشية وضحاها".


----------



## asmicheal (20 فبراير 2010)

*رد: العقيدة المسيحية (ملف متكامل )*


هل ورث الإنسان خطية آدم نفسها، أم ورث الطبيعة الفاسدة التي نتجت عن هذه الوصية؟ ادم و حواء ارتكبوا خطية، ما ذنبنا؟!!​ا*لإجابة: *
*استطيع أن أقول: ورث كليهما..*
*انظر ماذا يقول القديس بولس الرسول في رسالته إلى رومية: "كأنما بإنسان واحد دخلت الخطية إلى العالم، وبالخطية الموت. وهكذا اجتاز الموت إلى جميع الناس، وإذ أخطأ الجميع" (رو5: 12). *
*لاحظ عبارتي "دخلت الخطية إلى العالم"، "أخطأ الجميع". *
*[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]

[/FONT]**ويقول أيضاً "..بخطية واحد مات الكثيرون" (رو5: 15) ويقول كذلك "بخطية للواحد قد ملك الموت" (رو5: 17) " بخطية واحدة صار الحكم إلى جميع الناس للدينونة" (رو5: 18). وانظر بالأكثر إلى هذه العبارة الواضحة: " بمعصية الإنسان الواحد، جُعِلَ الكثيرون خطاة" (رو5: 19). *
*هنا لا يتكلم عن فساد الطبيعة البشرية، وإنما عن خطية الواحد، ومعصية الواحد، وعن خطية واحدة. وبسببها اجتاز الموت إلى جميع الناس.. أما عن الفساد فتعبر عنه عبارة "دخلت الخطية إلى العالم" (رو5: 12). *
*

*​*ولعلك تقول: وما ذنبنا نحن؟ فأجيبك بأمرين: *
*1 ـ لقد كنا في صلب آدم حينما جزء أخطأ*.  مصدر المقال: موقع الأنبا تكلا.
*فنحن لسنا غرباء، وإنما جزء منه. *
*وبنفس التفسير يتحدث بولس الرسول عن أفضلية الكهنوت الملكي صادقي على الكهنوت الهاروني بأن هارون " كان بعد في صلب أبيه حين استقبله ملكي صادق" (عب7: 10) (اقرأ مقالاً آخراُ عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في قسم الأسئلة والمقالات). كذلك حينما بارك ملكي صادق ابراهيم، كان هارون في صلبه وعندما دفع العشور لملكي صادق كان هارون في صلبه (عب7). *
*2 ـ عملية الفداء تحل مشكلة عبارة "ما ذنبنا نحن؟". *
*اذكر أيضاً قول داود النبي في المزمور الخمسين: *
*" لأني هأنذا بالإثم حبل بي، وبالخطية اشتهتني أمي" (مز50). *
*إن الزواج مكرم، وهو سر من أسرار الكنيسة. ولكن أمهاتنا ولدننا والخطية الأصلية فيهن.. *
*

*​*وإلا، فإننا نسأل سؤالاً عقيدياً هاماً، وهو: *
*لماذا إذن نعمد الأطفال؟ *
*لأنهم ورثوا الخطية الأصلية الجدية، وعاقبتها الموت.. *
*والإنسان الكبير السن حينما ينال سر المعمودية، ينال غفران الخطية الجدية، التى ورثها عن جدية آدم وحواء. وأيضاً الخطايا الفعلية التى ارتكبها قبل المعمودية بسبب فساد طبيعته البشرية. *


----------



## asmicheal (20 فبراير 2010)

*رد: العقيدة المسيحية (ملف متكامل )*


هل معجزات السيد المسيح تمت بالإيحاء؟!  ما رأيكم في عبارة أن معجزات المسيح تمت بالايحاء؟​ا*لإجابة: *

الإيحاء هو تأثير على النفس والفكر لتقتنع بشئ ما. ولكن: 
1-هل يمكن أن توجد علاقة بين الإيحاء وإقامة الموتى؟!
*ممكن لشخص أن يوحى إلى إنسان حى، ويؤثر على نفسيته وفكره. أما بالنسبة إلى الميت، فالتأثير معدوم. وقد أقام *السيد المسيح* بعض الموتى مثل  إبنة يايرس (مر5: 41، 42)، وابن أرملة نايين (لو 7:11- 17). ولعازر **(11: 17 – 44) وكلها طبعاً بعيدة عن الإيحاء.*
*[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]

[/FONT]*ابن الأرملة أقامه المسيح، وهو محمول في نعش في الطريق. ولعازر أقامه بعد أربعة أيام، وهو في القبر وسط المعزين. فهل الإيحاء شمل المعزين والمشيعين جميعهم؟‍ ‍ 
أم دخل إلى الميت في قبره أو في نعشه؟ ‍ 
2-نقطة أخرى وهى أن الإيحاء لا علاقة له بالمجانين والمصروعين. 
كيف توحى إلى عقل إنسان مجنون لا يتحكم في تفكيره ومشاعره؟ أو مصروع تتحكم فيه الشياطين؟ وقد شفى المسيح مجانين كثيرين: مثل المجنون الأعمى الأخرس الذي صار سليماً من كل أمراضه (متى 12: 22). ومثل مجنون كورة الجرجسين الذي كان هائجاً جداً لدرجة إنهم كانوا يربطونه بسلاسل، وكان تصرعه فرقة من الشياطين [لجيئون]  (لو 8: 29، 32). هل يمكن الإيحاء لإنسان مثل هذا.
3-كذلك الإيحاء لا علاقة له بإخراج الروح النجس. 
*فالروح النجس لا توحى غليه.. وأمامنا مثل عجيب للروح النجس الذي كان في رجل وكان يصيح فانتهره السيد المسيح قائلاً "إخرس وإخرج. وتحير الناس " لأنه بسلطان **يأمر حتى الأرواح النجسة فتطيعه". (مر 1: 25 – 27)0 *
أى إيحاء هنا؟ وكانت تلك المعجزة في مجمع كفرناحوم، وأمام كل الناس في المجمع. وقد شعروا بالقوة والسلطان. 
ونفس الوضع بالنسبة إلى شفاء المجنون الأخرس، الذي أخرج منه الشيطان وتكلم فتعجب الجموع قائلين " لم يظهر قط مثل هذا في إسرائيل" (متى 9: 32، 33)0 
وفى معجزة شفاء أخرى، انتهر السيد المسيح الروح النجس قائلاً: " أيها الروح النجس الأصم، أنا آمرك أخرج منه ولا تدخله ايضاً" (مر 9: 25، 27). فشفى الرجل من تلك الساعة (متى 17: 18). 
4-الإيحاء ايضاً لا علاقة له بالطبيعة كالبحر والرياح والشجر.
فإن كان ممكناً الإيحاء إلى كائنات عاقلة، فلا يمكن مطلقاً أن يوحى أحد إلى كائنات لا حياة  لها ولا تعقل. 
شجرة التين تمثل الرياء، التي لعنها السيد المسيح وقال " لا يأكل أحد منك ثمراً إلى الأبد" (مر 11: 14). فيبست في الحال (متى 21: 19). هل يبست بالإيحاء؟ 
و البحر الذي أهاجت الريح أمواجه فغطت السفينة (7: 24)، يقول الكتاب إن المسيح " أقام وانتهر الريح. وقال للبحر اسكب وابكم. فسكتت الريح وصار هدوء عظيم. (مر 4: 39). هل هنا إيحاء؟ أم هذا سلطان على الطبيعة. فليأت أعظم علماء النفس في العالم لكى يسكتوا بحراً هائجاً بالإيحاء!
ويمكننا أن نضم إلى معجزات الطبيعة، معجزات صيد السمك. 
*المعجزة الأولى مع بطرس الرسول قبل دعوته. وقد سهر الليل كله ولم يصطد شيئاً ولكن بكلمة المسيح ظل الصيد يتزايد حتى امتلأت السفينتان سمكاً وكادتا تغرقان من كثرة **الكمية (لو 5: 1 – 7)0 والمعجزة الثانية بعد القيامة (يو 21: 10 – 14). وطبعاً لم يحدث بالإيحاء إلى السمك أن حضر دفعة واحدة بعد كلمة المسيح .*
5-الإيحاء ايضاً لا يمكن أن ينطبق في شفاء الغائب. 
لقد شفى المسيح إبنة المرأة الكنعانية بطلب أمها، وهذه الإبنة في البيت لم تتعرض لإيحاء من أحد. قال له المجد للمرأة الكنعانية إذهبى قد خرج الشيطان من إبنتك فذهبت إلى بيتها ووجدت الشيطان قد خرج من إبنتها (مر 7: 29)0
و بنفس الوضع قال السيد لخادم الملك " إذهب ابنك حى" (يو 4: 50). فتعافى من تلك الساعة. وكان في بيته، ولم ير المسيح، ولم يتعرض لإيحاء.. 
و بالمثل شفاء غلام قائد المائة. ذهب إلى بيته بعد كلمة السيد المسيح، فوجد غلامه قد برئ في تلك الساعة (متى 8: 13). 
6-كذلك عمليات الخلق، لا يمكن أن تتم بالإيحاء. 
*فإشباع أربعة آلاف غير النساء والأطفال، من سبع خبزات وقليل من *السمك* (متى 15: 32 – 38) لا يمكن أن يكون بالإيحاء، علماً بأنه فاضت من الكسر سبعة سلال مملؤة.. هنا مادة جديدة قد خلقت لم تكن موجودة*.  مصدر المقال: موقع الأنبا تكلا.
كذلك معجزة إشباع خمسة آلاف رجل غير النساء والأطفال من خمس خبزات وسمكتين. من المحال أن يتم هذا بالإيحاء! وحتى لو شعروا كلهم أنهم قد شبعوا بالإيحاء، كيف يفضل عنهم من الخمس خبزات إثنتا عشرة قفة مملؤة (مت 14: 20). من أين جاءت هذه الكمية إلا بمعجزة خلق، وليس بإيحاء.. 
و نفس الوضع في معجزة إبصار المولود أعمى.  
خلق له المسيح عينين. وهذا لا يمكن أن يتم بالإيحاء. وبخاصة أن الطريقة التي استخدمها معه المسيح لا توحى بهذا بل بعكسه! وضع في عينيه طيناً، الأمر الذي يمكن أن يعمى البصير! ثم أمره أن يغتسل في بركة سلوام (يو 9: 6، 7). وما أسهل أن هذا الإغتسال يزيل الطين، لا أن يثبت في حدقته عيناً بأنسجة وأعصاب!! وما كان ممكناً أن الطين في عينى الرجل يوحى له بالإبصار..! 
و بنفس المنطق معجزة تحويل الماء خمراً.
*لقد خلق مادة لم تكن موجودة، لأن الماء ليست فيه مركبات الخمر. وفعل ذلك بدون أية عملية. قال لهم املأوا الأجران.. ثم قال لهم استقوا. وتمت معجزة الخلق بمجرد مشيئته. ولا يوجد هنا إيحاء، لأن المدعو بين شربوا، ما كانوا يعلمون عن هذا الأمر شيئاً. إن الذين رأوا ونفذوا هم الخدام وليس أحد من المدعو بين. فأين الإيحاء إذن؟*
7-كذلك شفاء العاهات الثابتة لا يمكن أن يتم بالإيحاء. 
*لا يمكن بالإيحاء أن يبصر أعمى، أو تنبت رجل لأعرج. ولا يمكن بالإيحاء أن يشفى أخرس أو ابكم أو أصم.. وقد أجرى السيد المسيح كثيراً من أمثال هذه المعجزات. **فمن جهة شفاء العميان: شفى بارتيماوس الأعمى (مر 10: 52) ومعه آخر (متى 20: 34) (اقرأ مقالاً آخراُ عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في قسم الأسئلة والمقالات). وشفاء أعمى في بيت صيدا (مر 8: 22 – 26). ومجنون كان أعمى وأخرس (متى 12: 22). وشفاء أعميين (متى 9: 27-31)..*
*و من جهة الصم والخرس: أنظر (مر 7: 31 – 37)، (متى 9: 32 – 33)، (لو 19: 42).. والأمثلة كثيرة. ويمكن أن نضم إليها إبراء أذن ملخس عبد رئيس الكهنة، بعد أن قطعها أحدهم بالسيف (لو 22: 50، 51).  *
8-كذلك شفاء البرص لا يمكن أن يتم بالإيحاء. 
فالأبرص كانوا يخرجونه خارج المجمع. وإذا شفى لا بد أن يراه الكاهن ويفحصه. وإذا وجد أنه قد برئ، يسمح له بالدخول إلى الجماعة بعد تقديم ذبيحة. وقد شفى المسيح *أبرص بمجرد أن لمسه. وللوقت برصه (مر 1: 41)، (متى 8: 2، 3). وشفى عشرة من البرص دفعة واحدة (لو 17: 11 – 19). وكانوا يذهبون إلى الكهنة. فهل وقع الكهنة ايضاً تحت الإيحاء؟! ومع البرص نضم كثيراً من الأمراض المستعصية التي شفاها المسيح. *
9-الإيحاء ايضاً لا ينطبق على كثرة المعجزات وكثرة مشاهديها. 
يمكن أن إنساناً يتعرض للإيحاء. أما إذا كان الشفاء لمئات من الناس، بأنواع مختلفة من الأمراض، مع اختلاف نفسية وعقلية كل من هؤلاء، فحينئذ الأمر يختلف. ومعجزات المسيح كانت هكذا بأنواع أمراض كثيرة يقدمونهم إليه. فكان يضع يديه على كل واحد فيشفيهم. وكانت الشياطين تخرج من كثيرين وهى صارخة.." (لو 4: 40، 41) 
*و يقول معلمنا متى الإنجيل عن السيد إنه كان " يشفى كل مرض وكل ضعف في الشعب" (متى 4: 23). ويقول معلمنا مرقس الإنجيلى " قدموا إليه جميع السقماء والمجانين وكانت المدينة كلها مجتمعة على الباب. فشفى كثيرين كانوا مرضى بأمراض مختلفة. وأخرج شياطين كثيرة" (مر 1: 32 – 34). فهل كل هؤلاء كانوا تحت إيحاء؟! وهل مشاهدوهم كذلك؟!*
10-كذلك المعجزات التي حدثت في حياة المسيح نفسه.  
*قيامته من الأموات – ظهوره للحد عشر ولعدد كبير من التلاميذ – التجلى – ميلاده العذراوى.. كل ذلك هل فيه عنصر الإيحاء؟! ننتقل من موضوع الإيحاء وندخل في سؤال مشابه، وهو: هل معجزات السيد المسيح تمت بالصلاة؟!*


----------



## asmicheal (20 فبراير 2010)

*رد: العقيدة المسيحية (ملف متكامل )*


هل معجزات المسيح تمت بالصلاة؟!  هل كان المسيح يصلي قبل إجراء المعجزة، لكي يُتَمِّم الله المعجزة، فيستجيب لصلاته؟​ا*لإجابة: *
الذي يدرس معجزات السيد المسيح، يجد عكس هذا الكلام. 
بالأمر كان يشفى كثيراً من المرضى، بدون صلاة.
الرجل المفلوج قال له " إحمل سريرك وامش". متى 9: 7، 8) فقام صحيحاً وحمل سريرك وامش. وللحال برئ وحمل سريره (يو 5: 8، 9). والرجل صاحب اليد اليابسة، قال مد يدك. فمدها فصارت سليمة (مر 3: 5) 
و في شفاء حماة بطرس يحمى شديدة. انتهر الحمى فتركتها في الحال (لو 4: 38)، وأمسك بيدها وأقامها. فقامت وخدمتهم (مر 1: 31). 
و بالأمر كان يمارس سلطانه على الأرواح النجسة وعلى الطبيعة.   
*[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]

[/FONT]*الأرواح النجسة كان يخرجها بالأمر " أيها الروح النجس أنا آمرك، أخرج منه" (مر 9: 25، 27).انتهر الروح الأخرس فخرج وتعجب قائلين " إنه بسلطان يأمر الأرواح النجسة فتطيعه" (مر 1: 27).. فأين الصلاة هنا؟‍ 
و قد انتهر الريح والبحر الهائج، فحدث هدوء عظيم (مر 4: 39). 
و حتى الموتى كان يقيمهم بالأمر0  
إبن أرملة *نايين* وهو في نعشه، قال له " أيها الشاب لك أقول قم " فجلس الميت وابتدأ يتكلم (لو 7: 14، 15). وبنفس الأمر قال لإبنه *يايرس* الميتة " يا صبية قومى "  فقامت (مر 5: 41، لو 8: 54، 55). وهنا لا يرد ذكر لأية صلاة . 
هناك مرضى كان يشفيهم بوضع يديه. 
كما قيل في إنجيل معلمنا لوقا (4: 40): " كان يضع يديه على كل واحد فيشفيهم". وفى شفاء الرجل الأصم، وضع أصابعه في أذنيه، وقال له أفثا أى انفتح، فانفتح سمعه وشفى (مر 7: 35). ولما وضع يديه على أعمى في *بيت صيدا*، أبصر (مر 8: 25). كذلك وبوضع يديه شفى المرأة المنحنية من 18 سنة (لو 13: 13). و*ملخس* عبد رئيس الكهنة، لما قطعت أذنه " لمس أذنه وأبرأها " (لو 22: 51).. ولم يذكر الكتاب في كله هذه المعجزات أنه صلى. وفى شفاء الأعميين، لمس أعينهما فللوقت أبصرت أعينهما وتبعاه (متى 20: 34) .  
مجرد لمسه كان يشفى المريض، بدون صلاة. 
نازفة الدم التي ظلت مريضة اثنتى عشرة سنة، وأنفقت كل أموالها على الأطباء بلا فائدة، مجرد أن لمست هدب ثوبه " جف ينبوع دمها وبرئت" (مر 5: 29).
و ما أجمل قول إنجيل معلمنا مرقس " وحيثما دخل إلى قرى ومدن أو ضياع، وضعوا المرضى في الأسواق، وطلبوا إليه أن يلمسوا ولو هدب ثوبه. وكل من لمسه شفى" (مر 6: 56) مجرد لمسه. لا صلاة من السيد المسيح، ولا من المريض. 
بل مجرد كلمة منه كانت تشفى المريض.  
ففى شفاء الأبرص صرخ الأبرص قائلاً له " إن أردت تقدر أن تطهرتى". فتحنن ومد يده ولمسه، وقال له " أريد، فاطهر" (مر 1: 41) وللوقت طهر برصه (متى 8: 2، 3). أين الصلاة هنا (اقرأ مقالاً آخراُ عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في قسم الأسئلة والمقالات). إنها مجرد إرادته. 
و بمجرد إرادته تحول الماء إلى خمر، وخلقت مادة جديدة.  مصدر المقال: موقع الأنبا تكلا.
و قال لهم إملأوا الأجران ماء. ثم قال استقوا. وإذا هي خمر جيدة (يو 2: 7، 8). لمجرد أنه أراد ذلك، بدون صلاة. 
كذلك أين الصلاة في معجرات قراءته للأفكار ومعرفته الغيب. 
*فى معجزة شفائه للمفلوج، قرأ أفكار الكتبة المحتجين عليه، ورد على أفكارهم (مر 2: 6-11). وكذلك رد على فكر سمعان الفريسى لما مسحت المرأة الخاطئة قدمى المسيح بشعر رأسها (لو 7: 39 – 47). وكثيراً ما كان يرد على أفكار التلاميذ كذلك أية صلاة في معرفته بالغيب، كما في معرفته الأستار الذي في سمكة في البحر (مت 17: 24 – 27). وكمعرفته بنثنائيل تحت *التين*ة** (يو 1: 48، 49). *
المعجزة الوحيدة التي قيل إنه صلى فيها، هي إقامة *لعازر*. 
*(يو11: 41، 42). ولعل السبب في ذلك، أنه أراد إخفاء لاهوته عن الشيطان، وكان بينه وبين الصليب أيام قلائل. كما أنه إن كل وجدت في كل هذه المعجزات العديدة جداً معجزة واحدة فيها صلاة، فلعلها لتعليمنا أن نصلى. ولعل فيها رد على أعدائه الذين كانوا يتهمونه باستخدام قوة الشياطين في معجزاته.*
و مع ذلك فإنه في إقامة لعازر إستخدام الأمر أيضا، فصاح بصوت عظيم " لعازر هلم خارجاً" (يو 11: 43).  
و في معجزة إشباع الجموع، قيل إنه نظر إلى فوق، وإنه شكر وبارك (مر 6: 41، متى 15: 36). ولم يذكر في إحدى هاتين المعجزتين أنه صلى. أما النظر إلى فوق ومباركه الطعام قبل التناول منه، فلعل هذا لتعليمنا.


----------



## asmicheal (20 فبراير 2010)

*رد: العقيدة المسيحية (ملف متكامل )*


*قيل عن المسيح إنه مات فهل الله يموت؟ وقيل إنه تألم (مت 16: 21)، وإنه جاع (مت 4: 2)، وإنه عطش (يو 19: 28). وإنه تعب (يو 4: 6). وإنه نام (لو 8: 23) فهل الله يتألم؟! وهل الله يجوع ويعطش، ويتعب وينام؟! وحينما كان ميتا أو نائما، من كان يدبر أمور العالم. *

ا*لإجابة: *

بديهى أن الله طبيعته الإلهية غير قابلة للموت. 
و نحن نقول عن الله فى الثلاثة تقديسات "قدوس الحى الذى لا يموت". ولا يمكن أن ننسب إلى الطبيعة الإلهية الموت. ولكن الذى حدث فى التجسد الإلهى، أن طبيعة الله غير المائتة اتحدت بطبيعة بشرية قابلة للموت. 
و هذه الطبيعة البشرية هى التى ماتت على الصليب. 
أنفصلت فيها الروح عن الجسد، ولكن اللاهوت ظل متحدا بالروح، ومتحداً بالجسد، وهو حى لا يموت. ولذلك نحن نقول فى صلاة الساعة التاسعة "يا من ذاق الموت بالجسد فى وقت الساعة التاسعة من أجلنا نحن الخطاة". 
*

*​

ولأننا لا نفصل الطبيعتين، نسب الموت إلى المسيح كله.
فالإنسان مثلا يأكل ويشرب. الجسد هو الذى يأكل، وليس الروح. والجسد هو الذى يشرب، وليس الروح. ومع ذلك نقول إن الإنسان هو الذى أكل وشرب، ولا نقول بالتحديد إن جسد الإنسان قد أكل. 
كذلك فى الموت: روح الإنسان لا تموت بل تبقى حية بعد الموت. ولكن الجسد هو الذى يموت بانفصاله عن الروح. ولا نقول إن جسد الإنسان وحده قد مات، بل نقول إن الإنسان قد مات (بانفصال روحه عن جسده). وكذلك فى القيامة. إنها قيامة الجسد، لأن الروح لم تمت حتى تقوم. ومع ذلك نقول إن الإنسان قام من الأموات.
*

*​الطبيعة البشرية – المتحدة بالإلهية – هى التى ماتت. ولكن طبيعة الله لا تموت. 
لو كان المسيح إلها فقط، غير متحد بطبيعة بشرية، فإن الموت كان خاصا بها. ونفس الوضع نقوله عن باقى النقاط. 
*

*​الله لا ينام، ونقول عنه فى المزمور إنه "لا ينعس ولا ينام " (مز 120).
و لكنه نام بطبيعته البشرية.. إلخ. ولكن طبيعته البشرية كانت متحدة بلاهوته اتحادا كاملا. فنسب ذلك أكل وشرب بطبيعته البشرية، تألم وتع بطبيعته البشرية.. ألخ. ولكن طبيعته البشرية كانت متحدة بلاهوته اتحادا كاملاً 
أما عن عبارة " بكى يسوع " وباقى المشاعر البشرية. 
فنقول إن الطبيعة البشرية التى اتحد بها، كانت تشابهنا فى كل شئ ما عدا الخطية. فلو كان بلا مشاعر، ما كان إنساناً*. (انظر المزيد عن مثل هذه الموضوعات هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في أقسام المقالات و الكتب الأخرى). * وهو سمى نفسه " ابن الإنسان " لأنه أخذ طبيعة الإنسان فى كل شئ، ماعدا الميل إلى الخطية. وكإنسان كانت له كل ما ينسب إلى الإنسان من مشاعر، ماعدا النقائص والخطاء.. وطبعا ليس فى المشاركة الوجدانية خطأ. ليس فى البكاء خطأ، بل هو دليل على رقة الشعور، وعلى الحب والحنو.
*

*​و ماذا إذن عن الصلاة؟ 
لو كان المسيح لا يصلى، لكانت رسالته عرضة للفشل، إذ يقولون عنه إنه غير متدين. وأيضاً ما كان يقدم قدوة صالحة لغيره فى الفضيلة والحياة الروحية هو إذن – كإنسان – كان يصلى. كانت هناك صلة بين ناسوته ولاهوته. والصلاة هى صلة. صلة بين طبيعتنا البشرية، وبين الله.


----------



## asmicheal (20 فبراير 2010)

*رد: العقيدة المسيحية (ملف متكامل )*


*إن كان الموت هو عقوبة للخطية، والرب قد رفع عنا هذه العقوبة فى ذبيحة الصليب، فلماذا إذن مازلنا نموت؟ *

ا*لإجابة: *

الموت حاليا ليس عقوبة.. 
و نحن نقول فى الصلاة على الراقدين " لأنه ليس موت لعبيدك، بل هو إنتقال ". ولذلك قال الرسول متعجبا " اين شوكتك يا موت؟! " (1كو 15: 55). 


الموت هو جسر ذهبى إلى حياة أفضل. 
ينقل من حياة فانية إلى حياة باقية. وينقل من عشرة البشر الخطاة إلى عشرة الملائكة والقديسين. وينقل من الأرض إلى الفردوس. بل أكثر من هذا ينقل إلى الحياة مع المسيح، لذلك قال الرسول " للا إشتهاء أن انطلق وأكون مع المسيح. ذلك أفضل جداً " (فى 1: 23). 
*

*​الموت أيضاً هو الوسيلة التى تخلع بها الجسد المادى الفاسد. 
و بهذا يصبح الخطوة الأولى لأمجاد الكنيسة فيما بعد، حيث نقوم بجسد ممجد، جسد نورانى روحانى سماوى، كما شرح الرسول فى (1كو15)*. (انظر المزيد عن مثل هذه الموضوعات هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في أقسام المقالات و الكتب الأخرى). * وقال " هذا الفاسد لابد أن يلبس عدم فساد. وهذا المائت يلبس عدم موت " (يزرع فى هوان ويقام فى مجد.. يزرع جسما حيوانيا، ويقام جسما روحانيا " (1كو 15: 43 – 53). إذن بالموت نتخلص من المادة وثقلها. فهو إذن ليس عقوبة. 
وإن كان الله لا يسمح أن نموت، فمعنى هذا أن نبقى في عبودية المادة والفساد.
وأن نبقى على الأرض بدلا من السماء.. بل حتى العالم لن يتسع لكل الناس.


----------



## asmicheal (20 فبراير 2010)

*رد: العقيدة المسيحية (ملف متكامل )*


*إن كان المسيح قد جاء ليخلص الناس من الخطية، فلماذا نرى أن الناس لا يزالون يخطئون؟!*

ا*لإجابة: *

أولاً إن المسيح جاء يخلص الناس من عقوبة الخطية. 
 هكذا فداهم، ودفع الثمن عنهم بدمه الطاهر. وإن كانت " أجرة الخطية هى موت " (رو 6: 23)، فقد مات المسيح عنا، حتى ننجو جميعا من عقوبة الخطية. 
أما عن الخلاص من الخطية ذاتها. 


أى من فعل الخطية، فنحب أن نقول إن فعل الخطية مرتبط بالحرية. فمادام الإنسان حراً، يمكنه أن يفعل الخطية أولا يفعل. طريق الخير مفتوح أمامه، وطريق الشر كذلك. وهو بحريته يختار ما يشاء. وهكذا يكون له الثواب أو العقاب من الله 
فعصمة الإنسان من الخطية، معناها إلغاء حريته. والله لا يلغى نعمة الحرية، يمنحه العصمة. 
إنما يريد أن يسمو الإنسان عن فعل الخطية بكامل حريته*. (انظر المزيد عن مثل هذه الموضوعات هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في أقسام المقالات و الكتب الأخرى). * وللوصول إلى هذا، فإن السيد المسيح منح الناس إمكانيات للبر. منحهم نعمته العاملة فيهم (1كو 15: 10)، وروحه القدوس الذى يسكن فيهم (1كو3: 16). ومنحهم تجديداً لطبيعتهم (أف 4: 24) بحيث تكون قادرة على فعل الخير ومقاومة الشر أكثر من ذى قبل، وبهذا يخلصهم من الخطية. كذلك فتح لهم باب التوبة وبالتوبة يتخلصون من الخطية.


----------



## asmicheal (20 فبراير 2010)

*رد: العقيدة المسيحية (ملف متكامل )*


*قرأت أيضاً فى بعض الكتب، أن عملية الصلب لا تعنى العقوبة، إنما الحب، وأنه لم تقع عقوبة على الإبن، ولا الإبن عاقب نفسه، ولا نحن علينا عقاب فى الحقيقة، بل فزنا بالبراءة. فما رأيكم فى هذه العبارات؟ *

ا*لإجابة: *

نحن لم نفز بالبراءة إطلاقا، بل الصليب دليل على أننا مذنبون ونستحق العقوبة. وهناك من حملها عنا. 
فلو كانت هناك براءة ما كانت هناك عقوبة يحملها المصلوب عنا. وبالتالى ما كان هناك صلب، وفداء.
والدليل على عدم البراءة، قول الكتاب " "كلنا كغنم ضللنا، والرب وضع عليه إثم جميعنا " (أش 53: 6). فمادام هناك ضلال وإثم لجميعنا، لا تكون هناك براءة. 
ذلك يقول الكتاب " أننا ونحن بعد خطاة، مات لأجلنا" (رو 5: 8). ويقول الرسول أيضاً " كنتم أمواتا بالذنوب والخطايا " (أف 2: 1). ويقول الرسول أيضاً " كنتم أمواتا بالذنوب والخطايا " (أف 2:1) " نحن أموات بالخطايا، أحيانا مع المسيح " (أف 2: 5) 
و هاتان الآتيان تعنيان أمرين: أحدهما أننا خطاة، والآخر أننا أموات بسبب خطايانا، أى تحت [FONT=(]

[/FONT]حكم الموت بسبب الخطية. إذن فلسنا أبرياء 
*

*​مادمنا لسنا أبرياء، بل خطاة وتحت حكم الموت. 
و مادامت أجرة الخطية موت (رو 6: 23). إذن الموت عقوبة. فمن ينجينا من هذه العقوبة إلا الذى يحملها عنا. 
فالذى ينكر عقوبة الموت الواقعة على الإنسان بسبب خطاياه، وينكر معها أن السيد المسيح حمل هذه العقوبة، إنما ينكر أهم مبادئ المسيحية فى الفداء والكفارة وبالتالى ينكر عمل التجسد الإلهى. 
*

*​و المعروف أن الإبن قد تجسد ليكون كفارة عن خطايانا.
و هذا واضح من قول القديس يوحنا الحبيب " فى هذا هى المحبة: ليس أننا نحن أحببنا الله. بل هو أحبنا وارسل إبنه كفارة عن خطايانا " (1يو 4: 10)*. (انظر المزيد عن مثل هذه الموضوعات هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في أقسام المقالات و الكتب الأخرى). * وقوله ايضاً " إن أخطأ أحد، فلنا شفيع عند الله الآب، يسوع المسيح البار. هو كفارة لخطايانا، ليس لخطايانا كل العالم أجمعى " (1يو 2: 12) ونجد فى كل هذه النصوص ارتباط كلمة كفارة، بكلمة خطايانا. 
 إذن ليست هناك براءة للإنسان، إنما هناك خطايا، عفو عنها، عن طريق الكفارة التى قام بها المسيح بموته عنا من أجل محبته لنا. 
*

*​وهكذا قال الرسول أيضاً " متبررين بنعمته، بالفداء الذى بيسوع المسيح، الذى قدمه الله كفارة بالإيمان بدمه، لإظهار بره من أجل الصفح عن الخطايا السالفة " (رو 3: 14، 15).
ويفهم من هذا إن عبارة متبررين بدمه تحمل الصفح عن الخطايا السالفة وليس البراءة من الخطايا السالفة. 
و كل ذلك كان بالكفارة، بالفداء بالدم الكريم.
و موت المسيح بسفك دمه على الصليب، كان عوضا عن موتنا نحن. وموتنا كان العقوبة التى يفرضها العدل الإلهى عن خطايانا. وقد وقعت هذه العقوبة على المسيح حينما وضع عليه إثم جميعنا.
*

*​عبارة " لا عاقب الله إبنه " (المقصود بها التخلص من كلمة (العقوبة) جملة ونحن نستبدلها عبارة " عاقبنا الله فى إبنه " أو ترك إبنه يحتمل العقوبة نيابة عنا.. " (و سر ان يسحقه بالحزن " (أش 53: 1). عبارة " ولا الإبن عاقب نفسه " محاولة أخرى للتخلص ن كل (العقوبة) فالإبن قد تحمل العقوبة بإرادته، إذ بذل ذاته عنا. وقال فى ذلك " لأنى أضع نفسى لآخذها. ليس أحد يأخذها منى، بل أضعها أنا من ذاتى. لى سلطان أن أضعها. ولى سلطان أن أخذها أيضاً " (يو 10: 17، 18) 
إذن فى حمل العقوبة عنا، لا نقول إن الإبن عاقب نفسه، إنما نقول إنه بذل نفسه، بارادته، ليحمل العقوبة عنا 
*

*​وفى كل ذلك العقوبة موجوده ولازمة، ونقضيها العدل الإلهى. الذى قال للإنسان " موتا تموت " (تك 2: 17). وعلى رأى القديس أثناسيوس الرسولى فى كتابة (تجسد الكلمة) " إن لم يمت الإنسان لا يكون صادقا ولا عادلاً ". 
العدل إذن كاد يقتضى العقوبة. ومن محبة الله لنا،حمل هذه العقوبة عنا. 
إذن المسيح فى موته، كان ذبيحة حب، وكان ذبيحة للعدل ورفع العقوبة. كان حامل خطاها، وكان كفارة عن جميع الشر. 
*

*​و الذين يركزون على المحبة دون العدل، وعلى المغفرة دون ذكر للخطايا، إنما ينسون أن هذه المحبة قد ظهرت فى الكفارة والفداء، كما قال الرسول " إن الله بين محبته لنا لأنه ونحن بعد خطاة مات المسيح لأجلنا " (رو 5: 8) 
و عبارة مات لأجلنا تعنى إستيفاء العدل الإلهى. 
هذا العدل الذى كنا مطالبين به. فدفعه هو عنا. كما قال الرب عن المديونين " وإذ لم يكن لهما ما يوفيان سامحهما جميعاً " (لو 7: 42).. وكيف سامحهما؟ بأن دفع الينا نيابة عنهما وكيف دفع الدين؟ يموته على الصليب.


----------



## asmicheal (20 فبراير 2010)

*رد: العقيدة المسيحية (ملف متكامل )*


*هل السيد المسيح على الصليب، قدم نفسه ذبيحة كفارية عن الخطية الجدية، أم عن كل الخطايا.*

ا*لإجابة: *

[FONT=(][URL="http://st-takla.org/JESUS-index_.html"]

[/FONT][/URL]السيد المسيح قدم نفسه كفارة عن خطايا العالم كله. كما قال معلمنا القديس يوحنا الرسول " إن أخطأ أحد، فلنا شفيع عند الآب، يسوع المسيح البار. وهو كفارة لخطايانا، ليس لخطايانا فقط، بل لخطايا كل العالم أيضاً " (1يو 2: 1، 2). 
إنه كفارة عن الخطية الجدية التى ارتكبها أبوانا الأولان*. (انظر المزيد عن مثل هذه الموضوعات هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في أقسام المقالات و الكتب الأخرى). * وهو كفارة عن خطايا جميع الناس فى جميع العصور إلى آخر الدهور. ونحن ننال بركة الكفارة عن الخطية الجدية فى سر المعمودية، وبركة الكفارة عن خطايانا الفعلية فى سر التوبة. 
و يكون حساب كل هذه الخطايا فى دم المسيح، الذى يغفرها ويمحوها ن كما قال الوحى الإلهى فى سفر أشعياء النبى " كلنا كغنم ضللنا. ملنا كل واحد إلى طريقه، والرب وضع عليه إثم جميعنا " (أش 53: 6). 
*

*​فإذا آمن شخص، وتعمد وهو كبير السن، تغفر له فى المعمودية الخطية الجدية، وكل الخطايا الفعلية السابقة للمعمودية، وبشرط التوبة. 
وهكذا قال القديس بطرس الرسول فى يوم الخمسين، لليهود الذين آمنوا: " توبوا وليعتمد كل واحد منكم على إسم يسوع لغفران الخطايا.. " (أع 2: 38).. 
أما الخطايا التى يرتكبها الإنسان بعد المعمودية فتغفر فى سر التوبة.


----------



## asmicheal (20 فبراير 2010)

*رد: العقيدة المسيحية (ملف متكامل )*


*مامعنى الآية التى تقول " الله لم يره أحد قط " (يو1: 18) ألم يظهر الله لكثير من الأنبياء ويكلمهم؟ *

ا*لإجابة: *

[FONT=(]

[/FONT]المقصود بعبارة (لم يره أحد قط) اللاهوت. لأن اللاهوت لا يُرى. والله  - من حيث لاهوته – لا يمكن رؤيته بعيوننا المادية التى لاترى سوى الماديات، والله روح.. لذلك فإن الله، عندما أردنا أن نراه، ظهر فى هيئة مرئية، فى صورة إنسان، فى هيئة ملاك. وأخيراً ظهر فى الجسد، فرأيناه فى إبنه يسوع المسيح، الذى قال " من رآنى فقد رأى الآب ". ولهذا فإن يوحنا الإنجيلى، بعد أن قال " الله لم يره أحد قط " استطرد بعدها " الإبن الوحيد الذى فى حضن الآب هو خير " (أى قدم خبراً عن الله). كل الذين يصورون الآب فى شكل مرئى، إنما يخطئون، وترد عليهم هذه الآية بالذات.*. (انظر المزيد عن مثل هذه الموضوعات هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في أقسام المقالات و الكتب الأخرى). * كالذين يصورون الآب فى أيقونة للعماد، يقول " هذا هو إبنى الحبيب الذى به سررت " بينما الآب لم يره أحد قط. طالما نحن فى هذا الجسد المادى، فإنه ضبابه يمنع رؤية الله، إننا " ننظر كما فى مرآه " كما يقول بولس الرسول " أما فى الأبدية، عندما يخلع الجسد المادى، ونلبس جسداً روحانياً نورانياً، يرى ما لم تره عين " فحينئذ سنرى الله.


----------



## asmicheal (20 فبراير 2010)

*رد: العقيدة المسيحية (ملف متكامل )*


*قال الكتاب " دعا يعقوب اسم المكان فنيئيل قائلاً : لأني نظرت الله وجهاً لوجه " ( تك 32 : 30 ) فكيف يحدث هذا بينما الكتاب يقول أن الرب قال لموسي في سفر الخروج " لا تقدر أن تري وجهي . لأن الإنسان لا يراني و يعيش " ( خر 33 : 20 ) . *

ا*لإجابة: *

[FONT=(]

[/FONT]اللاهوت لا يمكن أن يراه أحد ، لأنه لا يدرك بالحواس . و لذلك عندما أراد الله أم نراه ، رأيناه في صورة إبنه متجسداً، كما قيل " عظيم هو سر التقوى: الله ظهر في الجسد " ( 1 تي 3 : 16 ) . 
في العهد القديم كانوا يرون الله في ظهورات. إما علي هيئة ملاك كما ظهر لموسي النبي في العليقة ( خر3 : 2 – 6 ) . و إما علي هيئة أحد الرجال كما ظهر لأبينا ابراهيم عند بلوطة ممرا ( تك 18 : 2 ، 16 ، 17 )*. (انظر المزيد عن مثل هذه الموضوعات هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في أقسام المقالات و الكتب الأخرى). * أما بالنسبة إلي أبينا يعقوب فقد ظهر له في هيئة إنسان صارعه حتي طلوع الفجر ( تك 32 : 24 ) . و قد عرف أنه الله ، لأنه لما باركه قال له " لأنك جاهدت مع الله و الناس و غلبت " ( تك 32 : 28 ) .


----------



## asmicheal (20 فبراير 2010)

*رد: العقيدة المسيحية (ملف متكامل )*

خواطرى حول العقيدة

عقيدتى المسيحية الارثوذكسية
التى تشرفت بالولادة كمسيحية ارثوذكسية 

تحتاج منى الكثير 
ان اعيشها اكثر مما اتكلم عنها او حولها 

ربما تستغرق هذة  المعيشة عمرى كلة 
ولن تشبع تساؤلاتى 
الا بالابدية رحلة المعرفة الكاملة وال لانهائية 

اشتاق لك الهى 
اشتاق ان اعرفك 
احسك 
اعيشك 
استمتع بمعيتك 
والوجود بحضرتك اليوم كلة 


لا اريد ان اراك اريد ان تتخلل كل وجودى 
ان احيا بك فيك 

ان اتحد بالحقيقة بمشيئتك ليا 
ان اكون على صورتك ومثالك 

ان اؤمن بما لا يرى 
وانت الهى تستمر تكافئنى بنعمة الاقتناع 

اؤمن اولا 
ثم تفتح لى بنفسك كل كنوزك 
كل اسرارك 
كل حلاوتك 
وجمال معيتك 

الهى الحى لا اريد ابدا ان اخنق روحك فيا بمعرفة عقلية مجردة جافة 
تجادل 
تناقش 
تقتنع اولاتقتنع 
اريد ان توسع روحك عقلى 
ان تسمو روحك فيا بعقلى وجسدى 

لرؤية اعمق ادراكا 
من الرؤية المادية 

شكرا ليك الهى 

على كنيستك القوية القبطية التى ترعانى 
وكل من وجههنى للبحث فيها
لانى بالفعل استفدت كثيرا من ما سمحت لى بة 

شكرا ليك يا ربى والهى 

اجعل كل معلومة حية بروحك فيا 
وخاطب بالمعلومة روحك فى كل من يقرا 

ومس القلوب 

ليعود الكل لالة الكل 

وتتحقق ارادتك ان الكل الكل يخلصون والى معرفة الحق يقبلون 
يا ملكى والهى 


الى هنا اعاننا اللة
صلواتكم 
اختكم : asmicheal


----------



## الروح النارى (20 فبراير 2010)

*رد: العقيدة المسيحية (ملف متكامل )*



asmicheal قال:


> الهى الحى لا اريد ابدا ان اخنق روحك فيا بمعرفة عقلية مجردة جافة
> تجادل
> تناقش
> تقتنع اولاتقتنع
> ...


 
*شــكراااً ليــasmicheal ـــكى*
*ملف  جاااامد*
*رااائع ... رااائع ... رااائع*

*الرب يعوض تعب المحبة*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (20 فبراير 2010)

*رد: العقيدة المسيحية (ملف متكامل )*

*مجهود مبارك جدآآآآآآآآآآآآآ
عايزين حضرتك تقترحى موضوع زى كدة ونشارك مع حضرتك أستاذة أسميشال
سلام المسيح لك
*​


----------



## asmicheal (20 فبراير 2010)

*رد: العقيدة المسيحية (ملف متكامل )*



الروح النارى قال:


> *شــكراااً ليــasmicheal ـــكى*
> 
> *ملف جاااامد*
> *رااائع ... رااائع ... رااائع*​
> *الرب يعوض تعب المحبة*​


 

:94:

شكرا ليك الروح النارى 
لتشجيعك الرائع والجميل

ويا رب يكون الموضوع سبب استفادة  لك 
كما كان  بالنسبة لى 

واتمنى ان ارى ارائك ومشاركاتك فى كل موضوعاتى الغلبانة


----------



## asmicheal (20 فبراير 2010)

*رد: العقيدة المسيحية (ملف متكامل )*



rabna mawgod قال:


> *مجهود مبارك جدآآآآآآآآآآآآآ*
> 
> *عايزين حضرتك تقترحى موضوع زى كدة ونشارك مع حضرتك أستاذة أسميشال*
> *سلام المسيح لك*​


 

:94:

انا الغلبانة اقترح على ربنا موجود 
دة انت استاذ فى اختيار موضوعاتك 
وعلى فكرة بتابع كل جديد لك ربنا موجود 


واختياراتك للنقل ممتازة وتعجبنى كثيرا 

شكرا ليك تشجيعك الجميل


----------



## ABOTARBO (20 فبراير 2010)

*رد: العقيدة المسيحية (ملف متكامل )*



asmicheal قال:


> :94:
> 
> انا الغلبانة اقترح على ربنا موجود
> دة انت استاذ فى اختيار موضوعاتك
> ...


حضرتك مش محتاجة تشجيع ...بسم الصليب على خدمتكم
ربنا يبارك مجهودكم
ممكن حضرتك تقترحى كذا موضوع  ونشوف رأى الأغلبية لتكون مراجع للكل...والرب يتمجد
سلام المسيح لكم


----------



## asmicheal (20 فبراير 2010)

*رد: العقيدة المسيحية (ملف متكامل )*




rabna mawgod قال:


> حضرتك مش محتاجة تشجيع ...بسم الصليب على خدمتكم





rabna mawgod قال:


> ربنا يبارك مجهودكم
> ممكن حضرتك تقترحى كذا موضوع ونشوف رأى الأغلبية لتكون مراجع للكل...والرب يتمجد
> سلام المسيح لكم




:94:

ربنا يخليك 
الحقيقة الموضوع دة بحث طلب منى بكنيستى التى اعشقها  اعدادة 
فحبيت اشرككم معى متعة الفائدة التى بصراحة افادتنى فعلا 
لكن مادمت مصمم
هوة فية موضوع شاغلنى 
وبفكر ابحث فية 
وياريت تشاركنى ربنا موجود 
وكل من يحب ان يشارك 

الاقنوم المظلوم فى الكلام عنة 
مع انة هادى ووديع 
يبكت ويعلم ويرشد 

ابدا ربنا موجود 
وانا هتابع واساعد وااقدم ما قرائتة 

عن الروح القدس 

كمان فية موضوع بحثى 
كنت بدائتة ولم اكملة 

عن ضغفات القديسين وكيف تعامل اللة معهم ليعودوا للحضن الالهى 
فى الكتاب المقدس من سفر التكوين حتى رويا  القديس يوحنا الحبيب
ليكون سبب رجاء لنا جميعا


----------



## ABOTARBO (20 فبراير 2010)

*رد: العقيدة المسيحية (ملف متكامل )*



asmicheal قال:


> :94:
> 
> ربنا يخليك
> الحقيقة الموضوع دة بحث طلب منى بكنيستى التى اعشقها  اعدادة
> ...


حلو قوى موضوع أقنوم الروح القدس لكن دة عايز مراجع كبيرة...وله نقاط متتعددة
ممكن نحدد النقاط 
والرب يتمجد فى البحث
سلام المسيح لكم


----------



## الروح النارى (21 فبراير 2010)

*رد: العقيدة المسيحية (ملف متكامل )*



asmicheal قال:


> :94:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
*فكرة رااائعة *
* لموضوع رااائع*
*أبتدى السلسلة شخصية واحدة كل مرة*
*علشان نقدر نتابع*
*وبعدها نحولها موسوعة*
*الرب يسوع معاك *
​


----------



## asmicheal (21 فبراير 2010)

*رد: العقيدة المسيحية (ملف متكامل )*



rabna mawgod قال:


> حلو قوى موضوع أقنوم الروح القدس لكن دة عايز مراجع كبيرة...وله نقاط متتعددة
> ممكن نحدد النقاط
> والرب يتمجد فى البحث
> سلام المسيح لكم


 
:download:
بس تشارك معايا بالبحث 
كنقاط للبحث 

*أولاً : أسماء الروح القدس*
* ثانياً : أقنومية الروح القدس
*
*ثالثاً: لاهوت الروح القدس
*
*رابعاً : أعمال الروح القدس*
*واجب المؤمن تجاه الروح القدس*

*هنزل الموضوع *
*وافتحة للبحث وتساعدنى ربنا موجود وكل من يحب المشاركة *

*يا ريت نبعد عن الاختلافات العقائدية حول الروح القدس *

*لئلا يتحول الموضوع للجدل والمماحكة الكلامية *


*لانى بالفعل اجد هذا الاقنوم *
*لا ولم نفية حقة فى البحث والمعرفة *
*وعندى اشتياق حقيقى *
*للمعرفة الاعمق عنة *
* 
*


----------



## ABOTARBO (21 فبراير 2010)

*رد: العقيدة المسيحية (ملف متكامل )*

*أوك وأنا هشارك  بالنقاط التالية:
+من هو أقنوم الروح القدس.
+الروح القدس فى العهد القديم .
+بعض أعمال الروح القدس.
+بدعة مقدونيوس والرد عليها المتعلقة باقنوم الروح القدس.
+نفخة الروح القدس.
*​


----------



## asmicheal (21 فبراير 2010)

*رد: العقيدة المسيحية (ملف متكامل )*



rabna mawgod قال:


> *أوك وأنا هشارك بالنقاط التالية:*​
> *+من هو أقنوم الروح القدس.*
> *+الروح القدس فى العهد القديم .*
> *+بعض أعمال الروح القدس.*
> ...


 


:download:



مستنية مشاركاتك 
بجد لاتعلم واستفاد 

دة لينك الموضوع ربنا موجود 

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1896894&posted=1#post1896894


----------



## mero_engel (22 فبراير 2010)

*رد: العقيدة المسيحية (ملف متكامل )*

*حبيبتي موسوعه هايله ةفعلا *

*الرب يبارك تعبك ومجهودك من اجل خدمه الاخرين*
​


----------



## asmicheal (22 فبراير 2010)

*رد: العقيدة المسيحية (ملف متكامل )*



mero_engel قال:


> *حبيبتي موسوعه هايله ةفعلا *​
> 
> *الرب يبارك تعبك ومجهودك من اجل خدمه الاخرين*​


 

:download:

ربنا يخليكى استاذةmero_engel

دة عين حضرتك اللى حلوة 

وانا اكتر واحدة بستفاد من اعداد تلك المواضيع 

لانى بعرف عن حاجات كتيرة لا اعرفها 

شكرا لحضرتك جدا تشجيعك الرقيق الغالى عليا جدا


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (29 مارس 2010)

*رد: العقيدة المسيحية (ملف متكامل )*

للرفع

موضوع رائع و ملف غني


----------



## KOKOMAN (29 مارس 2010)

*رد: العقيدة المسيحية (ملف متكامل )*

مجهود اكثر من راااااااااااائع 
تسلم ايدك 
شكرا ليكى على الموسوعه المتكامله 
ربنا يعوضك​


----------



## Samir poet (14 أبريل 2011)

*رد: العقيدة المسيحية (ملف متكامل )*

روعة بجدااااااااااا الرب يباركك


----------



## soso a (14 أبريل 2011)

*رد: العقيدة المسيحية (ملف متكامل )*

موضوع غنى جدا 







الرب يبارك حياتك 

ويبارك خدمتك​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (25 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: العقيدة المسيحية (ملف متكامل )*

*موضوع ررررررائع
ميرسى للموضوع المهم والمفيد
الرب يبارك تعبك ومجهودك​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (25 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: العقيدة المسيحية (ملف متكامل )*

*موضوع مهم
يثبت​*


----------



## asmicheal (20 مايو 2012)

للرفع بناء على طلب


----------



## asmicheal (7 يوليو 2012)

للرفع


----------



## asmicheal (2 أغسطس 2012)

للرفع




=


----------



## حبيب يسوع (2 أغسطس 2012)

موضوع هام جدا ومفيد لكل الناس معرفة العقيدة المسيحية الرب يباركك


----------



## amgd beshara (2 أغسطس 2012)

موسوعة شاملة و رائعة 
ربنا يبارك خدمتك و يعوضك


----------



## asmicheal (6 يونيو 2013)

*

ايه رايكم

شرح المسيحية في ثلاث دقائق فقط لازم تتفرج علية*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C8w3hYw_i50




=

[YOUTUBE]C8w3hYw_i50[/YOUTUBE]

=​


----------

